# Introduce Yourself Once Again



## izzy

Shout out to Big McLargehuge for the list here.

*Name: 
Age: 
Sex: 
Hometown: 
Current Location:
Nationality: 
Height: 
Weight: 
Hair Color: 
Eye Color: 
Mode of Transportation: 
Job: 
Favorite Hockey Team: 
Favorite Player: 
College Attended/Attending: 
Favorite Video Game: 
Favorite Song: 
Favorite Band: 
Favorite Movie: 
Favorite Food: 
Favorite TV Show: 
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *


----------



## Pip

Hello!

Name: Linden
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Hometown: Langley, BC
Current Location: Same
Nationality: CDN
Height: 6 foot 1 (wrote 6'2" last time for some stupid reason)
Weight: 197lbs
Hair Color: Blond
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: Car
Job: Escort
Favorite Hockey Team: Canucks
Favorite Player: Grioux
College Attended/Attending: SFU
Favorite Video Game: Age of Empires II
Favorite Song: dunno
Favorite Band: dunno
Favorite Movie: dunno
Favorite Food: Sushi
Favorite TV Show: HIMYM
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Gioux, Rypien, Linden, and Green


----------



## kmad

Name: Vancouver
Age: 29
Sex: Male
Hometown: Vancouver
Current Location: Vancouver
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 6'0
Weight: 165 lbs
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Hazel
Mode of Transportation: Bike
Favorite Hockey Team: Vancouver Canucks
Favorite Player: Kevin Bieksa
Favorite Video Game: Civilization IV
Favorite Song: LCD Soundsystem - All My Friends
Favorite Band: Pearl Jam
Favorite Movie: Gladiator
Favorite Food: Panago chicken wings smothered in double cream brie cheese served with coca cola
Favorite TV Show: Band of Brothers
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Trevor Linden 'A' dark orca


----------



## salsa man

Name: Vipers McGoo
Age: Love
Sex: Male and Female
Hometown: Spagghetti, Italy
Current Location: Los Anaheim
Nationality: USANIAN
Height: 6'4"
Weight: 220
Hair Color: brown
Eye Color: green
Mode of Transportation: String Bean
Job: **** block
Favorite Hockey Team: Ducks
Favorite Player: Corey Perry
College Attended/Attending: Weed U
Favorite Video Game: NHL series
Favorite Song: no clue
Favorite Band: Depeche Mode (but I primarily like Metal)
Favorite Movie: CumBums 9
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: Trailer Park Boys
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Too lazy to name them all


----------



## Summer Rose

*Name:* Tricia
*Age: *28
*Sex: *Female
*Hometown:* NoumÃ©a, New Caledonia
*Current Location:* St. Louis, Missouri
*Nationality: *American
*Height: *5'11"
*Weight: *None of your business.
*Hair Color: *Dark Brown
*Eye Color: *Hazel
*Mode of Transportation: *1999 BMW 323i
*Job: *Hockey official
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Arizona, Montreal
*Favorite Player: *Oliver Ekman-Larsson
*College Attended/Attending: *Arizona State University
*Favorite Video Game: *The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
*Favorite Song: *Taylor Swift - "Safe and Sound"
*Favorite Band: *Taylor Swift
*Favorite Movie: *The Hunger Games
*Favorite Food: *Anything with alcohol in it
*Favorite TV Show: *Firefly
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:* 2002 Canada Olympic (red), 2013 Phoenix away


----------



## Ceremony

The old thread was over ten years old. Think about that for a second.

Name: Ceremony.
Age: Too damn high.
Sex: Not enough.
Hometown: The Best City in the World.
Current Location: The Best City in the World.
Nationality: The Best Country in the World.
Height: Just right.
Weight: Too damn low.
Hair Colour: Brown.
Eye Colour: Green.
Mode of Transportation: I walk a lot.
Job: This is an oxymoron.
Favourite Hockey Team: Avalanche.
Favoruite Player: The one that just scored. Or Varlamov. Or whoever is not currently an over-rated third liner.
College Attended/Attending: A really bad one for a degree that will probably be useless. 
Favourite Video Game: I don't have_ one_.
Favourite Song: I don't have _one._
Favourite Band: Pearl Jam.
Favourite Movie: I don't have _one._
Favourite Food: Good pizza.
Favoruite TV Show: The X Files or The Simpsons
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: There are currently three CCM jerseys in my wardrobe, only one of which fits. There's also a #37 O'Reilly one.


----------



## SugarSherm

Name: Sherman
Age: 21
Sex: M
Hometown: Southern Cali
Current Location: Georgia
Nationality: 'Murica
Height: 71"
Weight: 155
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Hazel
Mode of Transportation: Car
Job: ER tech
Favorite Hockey Team: Ducks
Favorite Player: Selanne, Perry, Maroon
College Attended/Attending: None currently, starting back up in the summer.
Favorite Video Game: Too many good ones.
Favorite Song: Same as above.
Favorite Band: Thrice
Favorite Movie: Lord Of The Rings Trilogy
Favorite Food: Za
Favorite TV Show: South Park, HIMYM, Workaholics, Game Of Thrones
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Old school white Mighty Ducks, Current Ducks third, District 9 Ducks Adam Banks


----------



## Kelly

Name: Kelly
Age: 22
Sex: MALE
Hometown: Hanover, ON
Current Location: Neustadt
Nationality: CANANANANADA
Height: 6' 3"
Weight: 210
Hair Color: Blonde
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: Car
Job: Sign Shop
Favorite Hockey Team: TML 
Favorite Player: J. Gardiner / N. Kulemin
College Attended/Attending: St. Lawrence -- Kingston, ON
Favorite Video Game: Fallout / Halo / NHL
Favorite Song: As I Lay Dying - Confined
Favorite Band: a bunch
Favorite Movie: Step Brothers / Anchorman 1 (#2 was ****) / Star Wars / Bourne / LOTR 
Favorite Food: Bacon cheeseburgers / KFC chicken skin / Mcdonalds Fries
Favorite TV Show: Shameless / Breaking Bad / TWD / Parks & Recreation / GOT / Workaholics / South Park
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Maple Leaf, Kessel Jersey.


----------



## Juzmo

*Name:* Jussi
*Age:* 23
*Sex: *Male
*Hometown:* KÃ¶yliÃ¶ 
*Current Location:* KÃ¶yliÃ¶
*Nationality:* FIN
*Height:* 5'11
*Weight:* 155
*Hair Color:* Brown
*Eye Color:* Green
*Mode of Transportation:* Car and bike 
*Job: *Selling car parts and accessories
*Favorite Hockey Team:* Porin Ã„ssÃ¤t
*Favorite Player:* Kari Lehtonen
*College Attended/Attending:* None
*Favorite Video Game:* Starcraft 2
*Favorite Song:* Changes constantly
*Favorite Band:* *Some metal band*
*Favorite Movie:* The Clockwork Orange
*Favorite Food: * Boring fruits and vegetables
*Favorite TV Show:* The Sopranos
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: * Blank Ã„ssÃ¤t home jersey, blank Thrashers away jersey, game-worn Ã„ssÃ¤t away jersey from the finals (Mika Niemi)


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Linden said:


> Hello!
> 
> Name: Linden
> Age: 19
> Sex: Male
> Hometown: Langley, BC
> Current Location: Same
> Nationality: CDN
> Height: 6 foot 1 (wrote 6'2" last time for some stupid reason)
> Weight: 197lbs
> Hair Color: Blond
> Eye Color: Blue
> Mode of Transportation: Car
> Job: Escort
> Favorite Hockey Team: Canucks
> Favorite Player: Grioux
> College Attended/Attending: SFU
> Favorite Video Game: Age of Empires II
> Favorite Song: dunno
> Favorite Band: dunno
> Favorite Movie: dunno
> Favorite Food: Sushi
> Favorite TV Show: HIMYM
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Gioux, Rypien, Linden, and Green




Hello.

****, you make me feel old.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

*Name:* Sean
*Age:* 25
*Sex:* Male
*Hometown:* Homeless wandering vagrant
*Current Location:* Justin Bieber's bedroom
*Nationality:* African American
*Height:* 5'11 (6'2" if I go by the 'add 3 inches to whatever your actual height is HF standard)
*Weight:* 170
*Hair Color:* Black
*Eye Color:* Brown
*Mode of Transportation:* Nuclear powered jetpack on those days I can't take my Pterodactyl.
*Job:* DBU's best friend, Primrose Everdeen's boytoy, Dean Ambrose's male crush
*Favorite Hockey Team:* Denver Broncos... 
*Favorite Player:* Peyton Manning
*College Attended/Attending:* School is overrated
*Favorite Video Game:* Deus Ex, Halo: CE, The Witcher 2
*Favorite Movie:* Shawshank Redemption, Inglourious Basterds, Django Unchained
*Favorite Food:* Donair, Ice Cream, Seafood
*Favorite TV Show:* Breaking Bad, Six Feet Under, LOST
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:* I tossed them all over the glass


----------



## Pip

> 6'2" if I go by the 'add 3 inches to whatever your actual height is HF standard




I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Linden said:


> I wasn't aware of that.




That's because I just made it up... 

Seems that HF has a disproportionate of people 6'2+ compared to the general population.


----------



## E D

Name: Jacob
Age: 19
Sex: Not enough
Hometown: Yes, my home is in town
Current Location: Two lefts from Timmy's
Nationality: Canada
Height: 6'4
Weight: What is this a scale?
Hair Color: Ginger
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: The mode would be moving, otherwise you can't go anywhere
Job: Ha... Please
Favorite Hockey Team: Canucks/Lightning
Favorite Player: Skinner
College Attended/Attending: SFU
Favorite Video Game: Walking Dead Game (The Telltale one)
Favorite Song: What You Know - Two Door Cinema Club
Favorite Band: Two Door Cinema Club
Favorite Movie: 50/50
Favorite Food: Baconators from Wendy's
Favorite TV Show: Scrubs
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Kassian, bunch of blank canucks ones.


----------



## Madness71

Name: Steve
Age: 23
Sex: Male. 
Hometown: Toronto, ON
Current Location: Toronto, ON
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 6'4
Weight: 250
Hair Color: Dark
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: Car
Job: Finance
Favorite Hockey Team: Vancouver Canucks
Favorite Player: Dan Hamhuis or Henrik Sedin
College Attended/Attending: University of Toronto
Favorite Video Game: Call of Duty or the current NHL/Madden game. (All time: GTA San Andreas and Cod4)
Favorite Song: 
Favorite artist: Springsteen
Favorite Movie: too many. A few: The Godfather, The Godfather II, The Dark Knight, Halloween
Favorite Food: Chicken
Favorite TV Show: plenty. I'll say Breaking Bad
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Bure (mid 90s home), Naslund (old orca home), Luongo (current orca home)


----------



## EchoesoftheEighties

Name: Omar
Age: 20
Sex: M
Hometown: Edmonton 
Current Location: Edmonton
Nationality: Lebanese
Height: 5 6
Weight: 180
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: Car
Job: Rogers Sales Associate
Favorite Hockey Team: Oilers
Favorite Player: Patrick Kane
College Attended/Attending: UAlberta 
Favorite Video Game: LOZ OoT
Favorite Song: Depends on my mood
Favorite Band: Billy Talent, Dr Dre
Favorite Movie: Last Samurai
Favorite Food: Chicken Wings
Favorite TV Show: Chappelle's Show, Family Guy
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: way too many to list


----------



## Swervin81

Name: Christian
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Hometown: Toronto, Ontario
Current Location: Mississauga, Ontario
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 6'2" (6'5" on skates)
Weight: 180
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: Bus
Job: N/A
Favorite Hockey Team: Toronto Maple Leafs, San Jose Sharks
Favorite Player: Phil Kessel
College Attended/Attending: University of Toronto
Favorite Video Game: Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time
Favorite Song: <Rotates ad infinitum>
Favorite Band: Imagine Dragons, Rush, Eminem
Favorite Movie: Original Star Wars trio
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: The Simpsons, South Park
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: My own


----------



## OKHoosier41218

Name: Gary
Age: 33
Sex: M
Hometown: Indy 
Current Location: Indy
Nationality: American
Height: 6'2"
Weight: I need to hit a treadmill
Hair Color: brown
Eye Color: hazel
Mode of Transportation: Ford Escape 
Job: In between jobs
Favorite Hockey Team: Blackhawks, OKC Barons, Indy Fuel, Indianapolis Ice (IHL, RIP), still follow the Coyotes and Stars (lived in both Phoenix and Dallas)
Favorite Player: JR, Amonte, Gretzky, Sakic, Roy, Thomas
College Attended/Attending: SE Oklahoma State U.
Favorite Video Game: The Prince of Persia series
Favorite Song: too many to list
Favorite Band: Faith No More, Hurt, Queen, Sevendust, many more
Favorite Movie: don't really have a set favorite
Favorite Food: Mexican
Favorite TV Show: American Dad, Psych, South Park, mystery and history shows
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: A ton, I'm a jersey nerd


----------



## x Tame Impala

Name: Bill
Age: 63
Sex: Male
Hometown: Wilmette IL
Current Location: LA
Nationality: American
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 190
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Green
Mode of Transportation: Golf Cart
Job: Actor/Legend
Favorite Hockey Team: Blackhawks
Favorite Player: Datsyuk
College Attended/Attending: None
Favorite Video Game: Asteroids
Favorite Song: I Will Always Love You
Favorite Band: The Blues Brothers
Favorite Movie: Zombie Land
Favorite Food: Authentic Mexican
Favorite TV Show: When Animals Attack
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Home BFM Jersey, Away BFM Jersey


----------



## CanadianHockey

Name: Chris
Age: 21
Sex: M
Hometown: Cold Lake, AB
Current Location: Ottawa, ON
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 6'1
Weight: 160lbs
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: Walk
Job: Student / Military
Favorite Hockey Team: Ottawa, Edmonton, Team Canada
Favorite Player: Redden, Hossa
College Attended/Attending: University of Ottawa
Favorite Video Game: Battlefield Bad Company, The Last of Us
Favorite Song: Hard to choose one. Bottom of the Well by Airbourne, perhaps
Favorite Band: Red Hot Chili Peppers / Billy Talent
Favorite Movie: Children of Men / Step Brothers
Favorite Food: Roast Beef with Potatoes and Carrots
Favorite TV Show: The Americans / Parks and Recreation
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Several Sens jerseys (some customized, some blank), an Eberle Oilers jersey, a couple blank Team Canada, Hanson Chiefs jersey, Paul Henderson autographed replica Summit Series jersey


----------



## Dugray

Name: Alex
Age: 25
Sex: M
Hometown: Vancouver 
Current Location: Longueuil
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 6'1
Weight: 180
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: Walking
Job: Java Programmer
Favorite Hockey Team: Canucks 
Favorite Player: None
Favorite Video Game: League of Legends
Favorite Song: Counter Clockwise
Favorite Band: Hatsune Miku
Favorite Movie: In Bruges
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: Hockey Night in Canada
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Stick n Rink Canucks Jersey, 2012 Vancouver Canucks Home jersey


----------



## TML FTW*

Name: Matt
Age: 16
Sex: M
Hometown: Toronto 
Current Location: Toronto
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 5'11
Weight: need to gain more
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Blue/Hazel
Mode of Transportation: Whatever I can get 
Job: Student
Favorite Hockey Team: TML
Favorite Player: Kessel, Bernier, Crosby
College Attended/Attending: Hopefully McGill or UBC
Favorite Video Game: COD, Chel
Favorite Song: Pursuit of Happiness
Favorite Band: differs
Favorite Movie: Gravity
Favorite Food: Fries
Favorite TV Show: Leafs
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Kessel, Phaneuf, Crosby


----------



## Pip

MrWoof said:


> That's because I just made it up...
> 
> Seems that HF has a disproportionate of people 6'2+ compared to the general population.




Is the younger generation generally taller than average?

Not sure, but it would make sense.


----------



## x Tame Impala

Or the internet is full of liars...


----------



## Pip

xX Hot Fuss said:


> Or the internet is full of liars...




True, although I don't see any advantage of claiming to be taller than you are on a hockey site.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Hot Fuzz is 63?

I wish I had a grandpa as hip as you.


----------



## dukeofjive

Name: francois xavier
Age: soon to be 39
Sex: m
Hometown: montreal
Current Location:whistler
Nationality: canadian
Height: 6,1ft
Weight: 181lbs
Hair Color: brown 
Eye Color: blue/green
Mode of Transportation: bike,walk,bus
Job: zambonie driver
Favorite Hockey Team: habs baby
Favorite Player: pleks,gallagher
College Attended/Attending: college ahuntsic
Favorite Video Game: Total war games
Favorite Song: wish you where here
Favorite Band: cypress hill
Favorite Movie: CB4
Favorite Food: pasta
Favorite TV Show: game of thrones
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Habs home, Habs old school with laces, nordiques away and home, first dallas starts black green jersey,


----------



## Boreal01

Name: David
Age: 15
Sex: M
Hometown: Toronto/Scarborough
Current location: Toronto/Scarborough
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 5'8
Weight: 102
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Green
Mode of Transportation: Walking
Job: Student
Favorite Hockey Team: Toronto Maple Leafs
Favorite Player: Carl Gunnarsson
Favorite Video Game: Dota 2
Favorite Song: Green Onions
Favorite Band: Red Hot Chili Peppers
Favorite Movie: Wolf of Wall Street
Favorite Food: Rotini with tomato sauce and cheese
Favorite TV Show: Hockey Night in Canada
Hockey Jerseys in Wardrobe: A lot, my favourite is a game worn Sundin third jersey from 05-06.


----------



## x Tame Impala

KareemTrustfund said:


> Hot Fuzz is 63?
> 
> I wish I had a grandpa as hip as you.




63 and still kicking. I don't get why people would lie on the internet. Dumbest thing since microwaves


----------



## Coaster

Linden said:


> Is the younger generation generally taller than average?
> 
> Not sure, but it would make sense.




The average height here seems to be around 6'2.  Even the average Dutch man isn't that tall.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

xX Hot Fuss said:


> 63 and still kicking. I don't get why people would lie on the internet. Dumbest thing since microwaves




Microwaves are dumb, man.

If I wanted something that only heated up the outside of my pizza pocket, i would just leave it out in the sun. Like, come on.


----------



## Pip

Coaster said:


> The average height here seems to be around 6'2.  Even the average Dutch man isn't that tall.




From personal experience, the average Dutch man is like 6'5


----------



## zytz

Name: Dave
Age: 29
Sex: M
Hometown: Munster, IN 
Current Location: Hobart, IN
Nationality: American
Height: 5'11"
Weight: Fat
Hair Color: brown
Eye Color: blue
Mode of Transportation: 2011 Mazda 3 
Job: Business Analyst/Clinical Application/Informatics
Favorite Hockey Team: Chicago Blackhawks
Favorite Player: Marian Hossa
College Attended/Attending: IU Bloomington
Favorite Video Game: Halo series
Favorite Song: Denial Revisited (The Offspring)
Favorite Band: all time = Bad Religion, otherwise Foo Fighters
Favorite Movie: Fight Club
Favorite Food: sandwiches
Favorite TV Show: Friends, Game of Thrones
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: 2x Chelios (1 signed), Kane, Toews, Hossa, Saad


----------



## BiggestLeafsFanEVER*

had a bday since the last thread was locked so thought i'd do it again

Name: Dave
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Hometown: Toronto 
Current Location: Toronto
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 5'11
Weight: 144
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: TTC, bike, chauffeur 
Job: school
Favorite Hockey Team: Leafs 
Favorite Player: Kessel
College Attended/Attending: McGill or Queen's 
Favorite Video Game: Depends. I regressed to MarioCart this month
Favorite Song: ???
Favorite Band: ???
Favorite Movie: Gravity most recently
Favorite Food: Poutine
Favorite TV Show: Hockey, Criminal Minds (especially marathons)
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Kessel (a few of them). Crosby team Canada


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

Name: MFW
Age: 19
Sex: M
Hometown: Canada, Canada, Earth, Milky Way Galaxy, Universe
Current Location: Sames as above
Nationality: Earthian
Height: 5'10
Weight: 140
Hair Color: Hairy
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: Usually my legs, sometimes for longer distances my car
Job: Golf Course Management
Favorite Hockey Team: Canucks
Favorite Player: Don't know Don't care
College Attended/Attending: WLU
Favorite Video Game: Socom Confrontation
Favorite Song: Hmm.. don't know
Favorite Band: The Police
Favorite Movie: Shawshank
Favorite Food: Pasta
Favorite TV Show: Person of MrWoof
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Hockey Sucks!


----------



## Gootie

Name: McPoops
Age: 21
Sex: Yes please
Hometown: Chiraq 
Current Location:Trilwaukee 
Nationality: American
Height: 5'11
Weight: 145
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: Train
Job: Fixed Income
Favorite Hockey Team: Hawks
Favorite Player: Duncan Keith
College Attended/Attending: MU
Favorite Video Game: Gears of War 3
Favorite Song: We didn't start the fire
Favorite Band: The Gaslight Anthem
Favorite Movie: American Psycho
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: Friends
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Duncan Keith


----------



## CourtneyDagger50

Name: Courtney (WOW! shocking)
Age: 21
Sex: Female 
Hometown: Rockford
Current Location: Chicago 
Nationality: Murica
Height: 5'6
Weight: I dont even know anymore
Hair Color: Blonde
Eye Color: Green
Mode of Transportation: At home- car, in the city - CTA
Job: STUDENT
Favorite Hockey Team: Hawks
Favorite Player: Corey Crawford
College Attended/Attending: Roosevelt University
Favorite Video Game: NHL franchise
Favorite Song: Don't have one
Favorite Band: AFI and Halestorm
Favorite Movie: Stay Alive
Favorite Food: Food...
Favorite TV Show: Dont really have one, but recently Chicago PD (Sophia Bush <3)
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Marian Hossa, Corey Crawford


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

MrFunnyWobbl said:


> Name: MFW
> Age: 19
> Sex: M
> Hometown: Canada, Canada, Earth, Milky Way Galaxy, Universe
> Current Location: Sames as above
> Nationality: Earthian
> Height: 5'10
> Weight: 140
> Hair Color: Hairy
> Eye Color: Blue
> Mode of Transportation: Usually my legs, sometimes for longer distances my car
> Job: Golf Course Management
> Favorite Hockey Team: Canucks
> Favorite Player: Don't know Don't care
> College Attended/Attending: WLU
> Favorite Video Game: Socom Confrontation
> Favorite Song: Hmm.. don't know
> Favorite Band: The Police
> Favorite Movie: Shawshank
> Favorite Food: Pasta
> *Favorite TV Show: Person of MrWoof*
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Hockey Sucks!


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

MrWoof said:


>


----------



## Mannebacher

Finally I can post in the Lounge. 

Name: Marcus
Age: 25
Sex: Male
Hometown: Niederhadamar, Germany
Current Location: Niederhadamar, Germany
Nationality: German
Height: 5'11
Weight: ? 
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Green
Mode of Transportation: car and feet
Job: Nope 
Favorite Hockey Team: Sharks
Favorite Player: Iginla, Parros
College Attended/Attending: -
Favorite Video Game: Football Manager
Favorite Song: Home is for the heartless
Favorite Band: Parkway Drive
Favorite Movie: Borat, No Country for old Men
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: Family Guy, Simpsons, Stromberg (German Version of The Office)
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: None  But I got some Player T Shirts


----------



## OilerPensfan97

Name: 
Age: 14
Sex: M
Hometown: Saskatoon
Current Location: Saskatoon
Nationality: Canada
Mode of Transportation: Car 
Job: N/A
Favorite Hockey Team: Edmonton Oilers, Pittsburgh Penguins
Favorite Player: Sidney Crosby
College Attended/Attending: N/A
Favorite Video Game: Super Mario Galaxy 2
Favorite Song: Not sure
Favorite Band: Snow Patrol
Favorite Movie: Avatar
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: Eureka
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Eberle


----------



## brendan

Name: Ceremony.
Age: Too damn high.
Sex: Not enough.
Hometown: The Best City in the World.
Current Location: The Best City in the World.
Nationality: The Best Country in the World.
Height: Just right.
Weight: Too damn low.
Hair Colour: Brown.
Eye Colour: Green.
Mode of Transportation: I walk a lot.
Job: This is an oxymoron.
Favourite Hockey Team: Avalanche.
Favoruite Player: The one that just scored. Or Varlamov. Or whoever is not currently an over-rated third liner.
College Attended/Attending: A really bad one for a degree that will probably be useless. 
Favourite Video Game: I don't have one.
Favourite Song: I don't have one.
Favourite Band: Chvrches
Favourite Movie: I don't have one.
Favourite Food: Good pizza.
Favoruite TV Show: The X Files or The Simpsons
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: There are currently three CCM jerseys in my wardrobe, only one of which fits. There's also a #37 O'Reilly one.


----------



## LightningBurrows

Hi, my name's Dave, and I like to party.


----------



## CC96

*Name:* Dave Tippett
*Age:* 52
*Sex:* Male 
*Hometown:* Moosomin, Saskatchewan
*Current Location:* Phoenix, Arizona
*Nationality:* Canadian
*Height:* 5 ft 10 in
*Weight:* 175 lb
*Hair Color:* Brown
*Eye Color:* Brown
*Mode of Transportation:* 2010 Ford F-250
*Job:* Head coach of the Phoenix Coyotes
*Favorite Hockey Team:* Phoenix Coyotes
*Favorite Player:* Tim Kennedy
*College Attended/Attending:* University of North Dakota
*Favorite Video Game:* NHL 97
*Favourite Song:* The Ballad of Tim Kennedy
*Favourite Band:* The Shot Blockers who play defense
*Favourite Movie:* The Adventures of Tim Kennedy
*Favorite Food:* Tacos from Taco Tuesday at the neighborhood golf course
*Favorite TV Show:* The Adventures of Tim Kennedy (TV adaptation)
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Tim Kennedy, Dave Moss, Rob Klinkhammer


----------



## YoSoyLalo

Name: Steve
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Hometown: North New Jersey
Current Location: Nutley
Nationality: White
Height: 5'11
Weight: Large but not obese
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Greenish blue
Mode of Transportation: Legs/public transport
Job: Nothing ROFL
Favorite Hockey Team: Rangers
Favorite Player: Probably like Letang, Granlund, maybe MacK
College Attended/Attending: Hopefully Bergen County
Favorite Video Game: Red Dead Redemption
Favorite Song: uhhh outside of Floyd, I guess Two Headed Boy Part Two by Neutral Milk Hotel
Favorite Band: Pink Floyd, followed by the Beatles
Favorite Movie: Toy Story
Favorite Food: Chicken
Favorite TV Show: Parks and Recreation AINEC
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Jagr and Kreider


----------



## CC96

BrianBoyle said:


> Favorite Video Game: Red Dead Redemption




Great choice!


----------



## YoSoyLalo

CC96 said:


> Great choice!




Not gonna lie, teared up at the end.

That game is a PART of my life.


----------



## CC96

BrianBoyle said:


> Not gonna lie, teared up at the end.
> 
> That game is a PART of my life.




Dude, I literally played it around the clock when I bought it around this time last year. Spent like 2 months getting 100% completion in the main game, and 100% completion in Undead Nightmare.  

One thing I really liked about it, is how freakishly accurate the different regions in the game look compared to the actual southwest. The region of the map with Armadillo in it, looks virtually identical to the Arizona desert.


----------



## JustGivingEr

Name: Ceremony.
Age: Too damn high.
Sex: Not enough.
Hometown: The Best City in the World.
Current Location: The Best City in the World.
Nationality: The Best Country in the World.
Height: Just right.
Weight: Too damn low.
Hair Colour: Brown.
Eye Colour: Green.
Mode of Transportation: I walk a lot.
Job: This is an oxymoron.
Favourite Hockey Team: Avalanche.
Favoruite Player: The one that just scored. Or Varlamov. Or whoever is not currently an over-rated third liner.
College Attended/Attending: A really bad one for a degree that will probably be useless. 
Favourite Video Game: I don't have one.
Favourite Song: I don't have one.
Favourite Band: Chvrches
Favourite Movie: I don't have one.
Favourite Food: Good pizza.
Favoruite TV Show: The X Files or The Simpsons
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: There are currently three CCM jerseys in my wardrobe, only one of which fits. There's also a #37 O'Reilly one.


----------



## Ceremony

JustGivingEr said:


> Name: Ceremony.
> Age: Too damn high.
> Sex: Not enough.
> Hometown: The Best City in the World.
> Current Location: The Best City in the World.
> Nationality: The Best Country in the World.
> Height: Just right.
> Weight: Too damn low.
> Hair Colour: Brown.
> Eye Colour: Green.
> Mode of Transportation: I walk a lot.
> Job: This is an oxymoron.
> Favourite Hockey Team: Avalanche.
> Favoruite Player: The one that just scored. Or Varlamov. Or whoever is not currently an over-rated third liner.
> College Attended/Attending: A really bad one for a degree that will probably be useless.
> Favourite Video Game: I don't have one.
> Favourite Song: I don't have one.
> Favourite Band: Chvrches
> Favourite Movie: I don't have one.
> Favourite Food: Good pizza.
> Favoruite TV Show: The X Files or The Simpsons
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: There are currently three CCM jerseys in my wardrobe, only one of which fits. There's also a #37 O'Reilly one.




Seems legit.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Hello mah name's Ceremony an ahm frum Scootland, ah heet everethin'


----------



## Franck

propane nightmares said:


> hello mah name's ceremony an ahm frum scootland, ah heet everethin'




yer maw!


----------



## HockeyFan100

Name: Matt
Age: 17
Sex: Male
Hometown: Prince Rupert, BC
Current Location: ^
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 5'7
Weight: 140-145
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: Walking or Biking
Job: Nothing yet
Favorite Hockey Team: Colorado Avalanche
Favorite Player: Teemu Selanne
College Attended/Attending: Don't know yet
Favorite Video Game: Earthbound
Favorite Song: Not sure
Favorite Band: Green Day
Favorite Movie: Slap Shot
Favorite Food: Pizza and Chicken
Favorite TV Show: Breaking Bad
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Reebok Avalanche of Duchene (white), CCM Mighty Ducks (white)


----------



## Miss Ausguins

Name: Bernie
Age: Some ungodly age
Sex: Female
Hometown: I was born in Sydney
Current Location: Townsville
Nationality: Australian
Height: 160 Cm's
Weight: Scales - what scales
Hair Color: Whatever color my Hairdresser puts in usually brown or red
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: Car, Bus, Bike, Broom, Whatever is available
Job: Public Servant/Clerical
Favorite Hockey Team: Pittsburgh Penguins
Favorite Player: Sid and Geno
College Attended/Attending: Not
Favorite Video Game: Crossword Games
Favorite Song: Too many to mention
Favorite Band: Too Many to mention
Favorite Movie: Star Wars 
Favorite Food: Whatever is yummy
Favorite TV Show: Too many to mention
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: None


----------



## SashaSemin28

Name: Daniel
Age: 20
Sex: M
Hometown: Darwen
Current Location: Darwen
Nationality: English
Height: 6ft 1in
Weight: 16st
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: Bus/Walking/Parents
Job: Car Park Attendant for Blackburn Rovers, Checkout Operator/Shop floor worker for ASDA
Favorite Hockey Team: Washington Capitals
Favorite Player: Alexander Semin
College Attended/Attending: St Mary's College, Blackburn. 
Favorite Video Game: Sonic 2/Pokemon Yellow/GTA IV/NHL 09
Favorite Song: Radio Ga Ga - QueenThe Kids We Used To Be - Your Demise/Blue is the Colour - Chelsea FC 
Favorite Band: Your Demise/Die Toten Hosen
Favorite Movie: Anchorman/Goodbye Lenin!/Star Wars Episode V/Goodfellas/Scarface
Favorite Food: Sushi/Roast Lamb
Favorite TV Show: Breaking Bad/Trailer Park Boys/House of Cards/Phoenix Nights/Auf Wiedersehen, Pet/Pokemon (childhood)
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Semin Caps Home/Grabovski Leafs Home/Sheffield Steelers blank/Blackburn Hawks blank/Markov Habs Home/
Will soon be adding Semin Sochi Home/Kuznetsov Caps Away/Semin Torpedo Nizhny Novgorod/Ovechkin Dynamo Moscow


----------



## Yung Rotini

delete


----------



## Will

Name: Billy
Age: 23
Sex: Male
Hometown: Youngstown, Oh
Current Location: Struthers, OH
Nationality: Murican
Height: 6'5"
Weight: 220
Hair Color: Blonde
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: G6
Job: Office assistant 
Favorite Hockey Team: Boston Bruins
Favorite Player: Jarome Iginla (this has been before his move to Boston)
College Attended/Attending: YSU
Favorite Video Game: Socom 2
Favorite Song: Currently: Leave All the Lights On
Favorite Band: A Day to Remember
Favorite Movie: Inside Man
Favorite Food: Sushi
Favorite TV Show: Bates Motel
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: I spend my clothes money on Chipotle.


----------



## TassieHab

Had no idea there was even a GD section on this site.

Name: Andrew
Age: 22
Sex: Male
Hometown: Hobart, 
Current Location: Hobart
Nationality: Australia
Height: 184cm
Weight: 65kg
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: Dragon
Job: Journalist
Favorite Hockey Team: Montreal Canadiens
Favorite Player: Jon Quick
College Attended/Attending: University of Tasmania
Favorite Video Game: Star Wars KOTOR
Favorite Song: How to Disappear Completely- Radiohead
Favorite Band: Queens of the Stone Age
Favorite Movie: Shawshank Redemption
Favorite Food: Chicken Parmi
Favorite TV Show: Firefly
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Montreal away -Koivu #11 and Home- Price #31.


----------



## handbanana

Hi I am handbanana


----------



## Siamese Dream

Hi I'm Jez, how's it handling?


----------



## Jan Rutta

Name: Tom
Age: 20
Sex: Male
Hometown: Pittsburgh
Current Location: ^
Nationality: Murican
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 250ish 
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: car
Job: Social Advertiser
Favorite Hockey Team: Pittsburgh Penguins
Favorite Player: Nicklas Lidstrom
College Attended/Attending: lirl
Favorite Video Game: Farcry 3
Favorite Song: Too many to list
Favorite Band: probably Journey
Favorite Movie: anything with Seth Rogen
Favorite Food: Pizza and burritos
Favorite TV Show: most Stand-up comedy
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: 2008 Malkin Jersey (Black) , 2013 Crosby Jersey (White) , 2010 Crosby Jersey (black) 

Ayy lmao


----------



## Royal Canuck

Name: Tyler
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Hometown: Victoria, BC
Current Location: Victoria, BC
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 5'9
Weight: 145
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Turquoise
Mode of Transportation: Car
Job: Intern at CHEK News, Barista
Favorite Hockey Team: Vancouver Canucks
Favorite Player: Pavel Bure / Alex Burrows
College Attended/Attending: UVic
Favorite Video Game: Halo 3 / NHL 11 / Red Dead Redemption / MW2
Favorite Song: Gold on the Ceiling - The Black Keys
Favorite Band: The Black Keys
Favorite Movie: Stand By Me
Favorite Food: Pizza / Tacos
Favorite TV Show: The Walking Dead
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Two Luongo Canucks jerseys, Burrows Jersey, blank Millionaires jersey, Cloutier jersey, Team Canada 2012 WJC jersey, lots more.


----------



## JCLiponfanboy*

Name: JC Lipon
Age: 20
Sex: Male 
Hometown: Regina 
Current Location: St. Johns 
Nationality: Canadian 
Height: 6'0
Weight: 183 pounds 
Hair Color: Blond 
Eye Color: Blue 
Mode of Transportation: Car 
Job: Hockey Player 
Favorite Hockey Team: Winnipeg Jets used to be Calgary/Edmonton
Favorite Player: JC Lipon
College Attended/Attending: None
Favorite Video Game: NHL 14
Favorite Song: Not sure
Favorite Band: Not sure
Favorite Movie: Not sure 
Favorite Food: Not sure 
Favorite TV Show: Not Sure 
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: JC Lipon Kamloops Blazers jersey, JC Lipon Team Canada jersey, JC Lipon St. Johns icecaps jersey


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Name: Novak Djokovic
Age: Almost 21 
Sex: Male 
Hometown: Edmonton
Current Location: Edmonton
Nationality: Canadian 
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 140 lbs 
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Black
Mode of Transportation: Bus 
Job: Research Student currently 
Favorite Hockey Team: Ottawa Senators
Favorite Player: Erik Karlsson 
College Attended/Attending: University of Alberta 
Favorite Video Game: I don't play video games
Favorite Song: To Build a Home by Cinematic Orchestra 
Favorite Band: Undecided 
Favorite Movie: Undecided 
Favorite Food: Mexican 
Favorite TV Show: Lost (1a) and Homeland (1b)
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Erik Karlsson, Daniel Alfredsson, Sidney Crosby, Marion Hossa, Duncan Keith, Ryan Getzlaf, Brent Burns


----------



## Royal Canuck

JCLiponfanboy said:


> Name: JC Lipon
> Age: 20
> Sex: Male
> Hometown: Regina
> Current Location: St. Johns
> Nationality: Canadian
> Height: 6'0
> Weight: 183 pounds
> Hair Color: Blond
> Eye Color: Blue
> Mode of Transportation: Car
> Job: Hockey Player
> Favorite Hockey Team: Winnipeg Jets used to be Calgary/Edmonton
> Favorite Player: JC Lipon
> College Attended/Attending: None
> Favorite Video Game: NHL 14
> Favorite Song: Not sure
> Favorite Band: Not sure
> Favorite Movie: Not sure
> Favorite Food: Not sure
> Favorite TV Show: Not Sure
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: JC Lipon Kamloops Blazers jersey, JC Lipon Team Canada jersey, JC Lipon St. Johns icecaps jersey




JC Lipon is a bust. 

Watched him numerous times in Kamloops, just fed off of Bozon and Smith the entire time. 

Useless with Team Canada at the World Juniors.


----------



## JCLiponfanboy*

Royal Canuck said:


> JC Lipon is a bust.
> 
> Watched him numerous times in Kamloops, just fed off of Bozon and Smith the entire time.
> 
> Useless with Team Canada at the World Juniors.




 he got more points because of his linemates, and played on the 4th line at the WJC. Bust 100%. Watch him in St.Johns.


----------



## Royal Canuck

JCLiponfanboy said:


> he got more points because of his linemates, and played on the 4th line at the WJC. Bust 100%. Watch him in St.Johns.




I'll keep an eye out, just never liked his game at all.


----------



## Penguins23

Name: Alex
Age: I feel old here
Sex: Male
Hometown: Moncton
Current Location:Moncton
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 160lbs
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: 2014 Chevy Cruze
Job: Office Manager
Favorite Hockey Team: Pittsburgh Penguins
Favorite Player: Marc Andre Fleury and Evgeni Malkin
College Attended/Attending: Graduated a while ago
Favorite Video Game: NHL14
Favorite Song: Not sure
Favorite Band: Shania Twain
Favorite Movie: Not sure...Wedding Crashers is one of them though
Favorite Food: Chicken or Pizza
Favorite TV Show: Criminal Minds
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Too many to name.


----------



## Timo Time

Name: Conor
Age: 21
Sex: Male
Hometown: San Jose, CA.
Current Location: Same as hometown.
Nationality: Murican
Height: 6'0
Weight: 155
Hair Color: Dark Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: Legs or friends pick me up. 
Job: Unemployed but searching.
Favorite Hockey Team: Sharks
Favorite Player: *Check username*
College Attended/Attending: West Valley Community College (transferring next winter)
Favorite Video Game: Halo
Favorite Song: All of the Hybrid Theory album by Linkin Park
Favorite Band: ^^
Favorite Movie: Saving Private Ryan
Favorite Food: French Toast
Favorite TV Show: Breaking Bad/Dexter
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Last seasons home teal jersey (before the new wave came out). Has no name on it.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

All these young 20 year old whipper snappers.

Me and DM are like the elder statesmen of teh HFboardz


----------



## Gee Wally

Ser Woof said:


> All these young 20 year old whipper snappers.
> 
> Me and DM are like the elder statesmen of teh HFboardz




That so?


----------



## Deficient Mode

Gee Wally said:


> That so?




Yeah, we're fully senile 24 year olds


----------



## Gee Wally

Deficient Mode said:


> Yeah, we're fully senile 24 year olds




I have T shirts older than you.


----------



## CC96

I'm almost 21, so I'm officially old now.


----------



## Marina

Name: Ceremony.
Age: Too damn high.
Sex: Not enough.
Hometown: The Best City in the World.
Current Location: The Best City in the World.
Nationality: The Best Country in the World.
Height: Just right.
Weight: Too damn low.
Hair Colour: Brown.
Eye Colour: Green.
Mode of Transportation: I walk a lot.
Job: This is an oxymoron.
Favourite Hockey Team: Avalanche.
Favoruite Player: The one that just scored. Or Varlamov. Or whoever is not currently an over-rated third liner.
College Attended/Attending: A really bad one for a degree that will probably be useless. 
Favourite Video Game: I don't have one.
Favourite Song: I don't have one.
Favourite Band: Chvrches
Favourite Movie: I don't have one.
Favourite Food: Good pizza.
Favoruite TV Show: The X Files or The Simpsons
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: There are currently three CCM jerseys in my wardrobe, only one of which fits. There's also a #37 O'Reilly one.


----------



## YoSoyLalo

Gee Wally said:


> I have T shirts older than you.




Time to go shopping for some new T shirts


----------



## Vankiller Whale

Hi I'm VKW.


----------



## Tyler Foli

Hello my name is DBU and I am DBU


----------



## JustGivingEr

Marina said:


> Name: Ceremony.
> Age: Too damn high.
> Sex: Not enough.
> Hometown: The Best City in the World.
> Current Location: The Best City in the World.
> Nationality: The Best Country in the World.
> Height: Just right.
> Weight: Too damn low.
> Hair Colour: Brown.
> Eye Colour: Green.
> Mode of Transportation: I walk a lot.
> Job: This is an oxymoron.
> Favourite Hockey Team: Avalanche.
> Favoruite Player: The one that just scored. Or Varlamov. Or whoever is not currently an over-rated third liner.
> College Attended/Attending: A really bad one for a degree that will probably be useless.
> Favourite Video Game: I don't have one.
> Favourite Song: I don't have one.
> Favourite Band: Chvrches
> Favourite Movie: I don't have one.
> Favourite Food: Good pizza.
> Favoruite TV Show: The X Files or The Simpsons
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: There are currently three CCM jerseys in my wardrobe, only one of which fits. There's also a #37 O'Reilly one.




ROFL marina so funny!!!!


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Marina said:


> Name: Ceremony.
> Age: Too damn high.
> Sex: Not enough.
> Hometown: The Best City in the World.
> Current Location: The Best City in the World.
> Nationality: The Best Country in the World.
> Height: Just right.
> Weight: Too damn low.
> Hair Colour: Brown.
> Eye Colour: Green.
> Mode of Transportation: I walk a lot.
> Job: This is an oxymoron.
> Favourite Hockey Team: Avalanche.
> Favoruite Player: The one that just scored. Or Varlamov. Or whoever is not currently an over-rated third liner.
> College Attended/Attending: A really bad one for a degree that will probably be useless.
> Favourite Video Game: I don't have one.
> Favourite Song: I don't have one.
> Favourite Band: Chvrches
> Favourite Movie: I don't have one.
> Favourite Food: Good pizza.
> Favoruite TV Show: The X Files or The Simpsons
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: There are currently three CCM jerseys in my wardrobe, only one of which fits. There's also a #37 O'Reilly one.




Haha, I chuckled. 

P.S. Nice avatar choice!


----------



## PullHard

Name: Sir Gary Oak
Age: 420
Sex: M
Hometown: Hell, Michigan
Current Location: Urine, Bladder
Nationality: Young 
Height: 4'11"
Weight: 225 lbs
Hair Color: bald
Eye Color: bald
Mode of Transportation: Toyota Tercel 
Job: Unemployed
Favorite Hockey Team: I don't watch sports
Favorite Player: Trent Klatt
College Attended/Attending: Everest
Favorite Video Game: Mario brothers
Favorite Song: Bruno Mars
Favorite Band: Bruno Mars
Favorite Movie: Bruno Mars
Favorite Food: chips
Favorite TV Show: Everybody Loves Raymond
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Trent Klatt


----------



## KlefDown

Name: Chintan
Age: 18
Sex: Yes
Hometown: Edmonton
Current Location: Edmonton
Nationality: Indian
Height: 5'11
Weight: 175lb
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: Wheels 
Job: 
Favorite Hockey Team: Oilers
Favorite Player: Hall
College Attended/Attending: MacEwan
Favorite Video Game: Skyrim 
Favorite Song: anything Lana
Favorite Band: hmm
Favorite Movie: Fast & Furious series
Favorite Food: hmm
Favorite TV Show: GoT, Arrow
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: 3, Hall, Yaks and Hemsky


----------



## McGlassbangers

*Name:* Richards
*Age:* 19
*Sex: * Male
*Hometown:* Jurmala (latvia)
*Current Location:* Kuopio (finland)
*Nationality: * FIN/LAT (i moved to finland with my parents when i was 5 so i consider myself as a finn)
*Height: * 6'6
*Weight: * ~200lbs
*Hair Color: * dark brown
*Eye Color: * green
*Mode of Transportation:* legs
*Job: * studying
*Favorite Hockey Team: * Oilers
*Favorite Player: * Hall/Thornton
*College Attended/Attending:* none
*Favorite Video Game:* probably Red Dead Redemption
*Favorite Song:* Immortal Technique - You Never Know 
*Favorite Band:* Johnny Cash
*Favorite Movie:* C'era una volta il West
*Favorite Food:* Salmon, noodles, chicken nuggets, pizza
*Favorite TV Show:* Right now there isn't nothing good on TV, best tv show of all-time is J.J. Abrams' Lost
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:* none


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Hello. My name is Ser Woof and I like to pee on things.

Also, Gee Wally has shirts older than me.


----------



## Raspewtin

Name: Billy
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Hometown: Howard Beach, New York. We're famous for hate crimes and most of us are proud of it.
Current Location: Same as above
Nationality: American
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 189
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: Kars 4 Kids
Job: A ****ing stock boy
Favorite Hockey Team: Rangurs
Favorite Player: Shea Weber
College Attended/Attending: St. John's University
Favorite Video Game: MvC2
Favorite Song: If you close your eyes and throw a dart at a dart board, and all the numbers are replaced by MCR songs, that's your answer.
Favorite Band: My Chemical Romance
Favorite Movie: The Devil's Rejects
Favorite Food: Steak
Favorite TV Show: Skins
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Sakic QUE, Kreider NYR, Galchenyuk MTL, Phaneuf TOR, Kariya ANA.


----------



## nyrpassion

Name: Tomas
Age: 22
Sex: M
Hometown: Trebic, Czech Rep. 
Current Location: DC
Nationality: Czech
Height: 5' 10''
Weight: 180
Hair Color: balding dark brown
Eye Color: green
Mode of Transportation: friends
Job: server/student
Favorite Hockey Team: Rangers
Favorite Player: McD
College Attended/Attending: U. of Maryland
Favorite Video Game: GTA V
Favorite Song: 
Favorite Band:
Favorite Movie:
Favorite Food: Sushi, Chipotle, beer
Favorite TV Show: West Wing, House of Cards
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Chinese knockoff old Rangers Gaborik jersey that I wanna get rid of


----------



## BMC

Izzy said:


> Shout out to Big McLargehuge for the list here.
> 
> *Name: BMC
> Age: 51
> Sex: Not Nearly Often Enough
> Hometown: Little Village in Northeastern CT
> Current Location: Little Village in Northeastern CT
> Nationality: American
> Height: Short
> Weight: Stocky
> Hair Color: Brown rapidly going gray
> Eye Color: Brown
> Mode of Transportation: 2001 Jeep Cherokee Sport a/k/a The Heep
> Job: Agent/Owner of Insurance Agency
> Favorite Hockey Team: Boston Bruins
> Favorite Player: Presently Daniel Paille but PJ Axelsson all time
> College Attended/Attending: QVCTC
> Favorite Video Game: What's a video game?
> Favorite Song:
> Favorite Band:
> Favorite Movie:
> Favorite Food: Steak
> Favorite TV Show:
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: P.J. Axelsson *




Just another geezer who loves hockey


----------



## Mitchnesses

Name: The mitchrock
Age: 40+
Sex: Sometimes, but not too much. Part of married life.
Hometown: Long Beach NY and Anaheim CA
Current Location: Stanton CA
Nationality: Proud member of Simian Nation
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 250 lbs
Hair Color: brown
Eye Color: blue
Mode of Transportation: Jeep
Job: Sales
Favorite Hockey Team: 1. Kings 2. Islanders
Favorite Player: All time Luc Robitaille. Current players Drew Doughty
College Attended/Attending: Cal State San Bernardino
Favorite Video Game: Star Wars Assault Team
Favorite Song: Assimilate by Skinny Puppy
Favorite Band: Skinny Puppy
Favorite Movie: Slap Shot
Favorite Food: Mexican
Favorite TV Show: All time MASH, Current Sons of Anarchy
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Right now a few Kings jerseys, the silk screened playoff jersey from 2012, the old 3rd jersey that was purple with the Crown logo, the old home jersey that was white with the crown. Also hav a St. Patrick's Day jersey with the crown on it.


----------



## The Reaper

Name: Matt
Age: 21
Sex: Male
Hometown: Toronto
Current Location: Pembroke
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 6 ft
Weight: Dunno
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Greenish
Mode of Transportation: Walking
Job: Overnights
Favorite Hockey Team: Toronto Maple Leafs
Favorite Player: JvR
College Attended/Attending: None
Favorite Video Game: Assassin's Creed series
Favorite Song: Dunno
Favorite Band: Three Days Grace
Favorite Movie: Return of the King
Favorite Food: Chicken Wraps
Favorite TV Show: The Walking Dead
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Dion Phaneuf


----------



## Pip

pensfan7477 said:


> Sex: my hand




Nice!


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

*Name:* Woof
*Age:* 175
*Sex:* *****
*Hometown:* N/A
*Current Location:* Roaming the streets
*Nationality:* Woof
*Height:* 33" at the withers
*Weight:* 140 lbs
*Fur Color:* Black and White
*Eye Color:* Brown
*Mode of Transportation:* Paws
*Job:* Humping your leg and peeing on ****
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Air Bud
*Favorite Player:* Air Bud
*College Attended/Attending:* Woof
*Favorite Video Game:* Nintendogs
*Favorite Song:* Who Let the Dogs out
*Favorite Band:* Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band 
*Favorite Movie:* Marmaduke
*Favorite Food:* Human
*Favorite TV Show:* DOG TV


----------



## Kakko

Might start posting here again... for the 3rd time

Name: Nils
Age: Younger than you
Sex: Male
Hometown: NYC
Nationality: Austrian
Height: Like 5'11, I think
Weight: Too much
Hair Color: Light Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: All sorts of trains and buses
Job: lol
Favorite Hockey Team: Rangers
Favorite Player: Tanner Glass (and Derick Brassard)
College Attended/Attending: Get back to me in a few months
Favorite Video Game: Persona 4 Golden
Favorite Song: Billy Joel's Piano Man
Favorite Band: Don't have one
Favorite Movie: Dark Knight
Favorite Food: Central European and Japanese
Favorite TV Show: LOST
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe...
Rangers: Staal, Hagelin, Kreider, Dubinsky, Drury, Gaborik x2, Lundqvist x3
Other: Grabner; Islanders, Gaborik; Jackets, Gaborik; Kings, Dubinsky; Jackets, Kopecky; Panthers


----------



## NewtJorden

Name: Benoit
Age: 31
Sex: Male
Hometown: Montreal, QC
Current Location: Rimouski, QC
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 185 lbs
Hair Color: Blond
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: Walking
Job: Computer repair
Favorite Hockey Team: Sharks
Favorite Player: Joe Pavelski
College Attended/Attending: None
Favorite Video Game: Silent Hill 3
Favorite Song: I Won't See You Tonight Part 1 by Avenged Sevenfold
Favorite Band: Avenged Sevenfold
Favorite Movie: Rosemary's Baby
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: Mad Men, Six Feet Under, Breaking Bad
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Joe Pavelski (blue), Patrick Marleau (black), Evgeni Nabokov (white). And a white Flyers jersey of Simon Gagne.


----------



## Avder

Bored and I seem to be posting in here a lot lately so why the hell not

Name: Avder
Age: 33
Sex: M
Hometown: Moorhead, MN
Current Location: See above
Nationality: 'Murican
Height: Too short for my liking
Weight: Too much for my liking
Hair Color: brown
Eye Color: blue-grey
Mode of Transportation: A car
Job: I do stuff
Favorite Hockey Team: The Wild
Favorite Player: Parise
College Attended/Attending: None that you've heard of
Favorite Video Game: Descent
Favorite Song: I don't have one.
Favorite Band: I don't have one, but nothing from the last 20 years would qualify.
Favorite Movie: Ghost in the Shell
Favorite Food: Spaghetti and meatballs
Favorite TV Show: I don't have one.
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Original Wild green and white, white robopenguin Pittsburgh Jagr jersey


----------



## TCDaniels

Name: Tom
Age: 44
Sex: M
Hometown: Originally: Framingham, MA
Current Location: Just moved from Scarborough, ME to Quechee, VT
Nationality: USA
Height: Agree with above: Too short for my liking
Weight: Agree with above: Too much for my liking
Hair Color: Brown... well - mostly extremely light&shiny black now
Eye Color: Hazel
Mode of Transportation: 4-Runner
Job: Architect
Favorite Hockey Team: Bruins
Favorite Player: Probably Bergeron
College Attended/Attending: Roger Williams University, RI
Favorite Video Game: Don't really play video games
Favorite Song: Changes daily
Favorite Band: Changes daily.
Favorite Movie: Original Star Wars Trilogy (old enough to remember seeing them in the theaters when they originally came out!)
Favorite Food: Something Italian
Favorite TV Show: Right now? Probably BBT
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Bourque SC Aves, Milt Schmidt B's Winter Classic, '02 NHL All Star, my own various Men's league jerseys from throughout the years, my own Team USA Jersey from when I was a young punk


----------



## Tyler Foli

Name: DBU
Age: 23
Sex: only with LPH pls


----------



## Siamese Dream

Name: ixcuincle
Age: 20 something
Sex: none
Hometown: twitter
Current Location: HFBoards
Nationality: Asian
Height: short
Weight: skinny
Hair Color: brown
Eye Color: brown
Mode of Transportation: car
Job: former HFBoards moderator
Favorite Hockey Team: ixcuincle is not a hockey fan
Favorite Player: ixcuincle is not a hockey fan
College Attended/Attending: somewhere in Michigan
Favorite Video Game: NHL 14
Favorite Song: Turn down for WHAT
Favorite Band: none
Favorite Movie: The Inbetweeners Movie
Favorite Food: store bought frozen crap
Favorite TV Show: The Wire, The Inbetweeners, Fresh Meat, Bad Education
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: ixcuincle is not a hockey fan


----------



## Pip

DBU said:


> Name: DBU
> Age: 23
> Sex: only with LPH pls




THis pleases my penis


----------



## Marina

Name: taylor
Age: 18
Sex: female
Hometown: miami florida
Current Location: florida
Nationality: american
Height: 5'4
Weight: 120
Hair Color: brown
Eye Color: blue
Mode of Transportation: ford edge 
Job: tropical smoothie employee + student
Favorite Hockey Team: chicago blackhawks
Favorite Player: elias lindholm
College Attended/Attending: university of florida
Favorite Video Game: super smash brothers
Favorite Song: changes a lot
Favorite Band: too many 
Favorite Movie: idk
Favorite Food: starch
Favorite TV Show: idk
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: none i am poor

wow cool


----------



## chasespace

*Name:* Chase
*Age:* 21
*Sex: * Consensual
*Hometown:* BFE, Florida
*Current Location:* BFE, Florida
*Nationality: * Merican.
*Height: * 6'2"
*Weight: * ~180lbs
*Hair Color: * brown
*Eye Color: * brown
*Mode of Transportation:* SUV and legs
*Job: * Graphic Designer/Sign-Maker and a student
*Favorite Hockey Team: * Tampa Bay Lightning
*Favorite Player: * Stamkos
*College Attended/Attending:* Santa Fe College(Gainesville, FL)
*Favorite Video Game:* Kingdom Hearts
*Favorite Song:* "Don't want to fall"-The Narrative
*Favorite Band:* A Day to Remember
*Favorite Movie:* Black Hawk Down
*Favorite Food:* Sushi and ribs(baby back or regular)
*Favorite TV Show:* Justified or Archer
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:* 2, both TBL.


----------



## landy92mack29

Name: nathan
Age: 23
Sex: m
Hometown: muenster, sk
Current Location: humboldt, sk
Nationality: Canadian 
Height: 6'0
Weight: 190
Hair Color: brown
Eye Color: green
Mode of Transportation: challenger
Favorite Hockey Team: Colorado
Favorite Player: Forsberg/Landeskog
College Attended/Attending: SIAST
Favorite Video Game: madden
Favorite Song: changes
Favorite Band: a couple different ones
Favorite Movie: saving private ryan
Favorite Food: steak 
Favorite TV Show: vikings
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Forsberg white, landeskog C home, mackinnon home


----------



## brendan

hello new members of the lounge i am bruv here to please you


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

That is ****ing disgusting. I hope you get band for workplace harassment.


----------



## Marina

chasespace said:


> *Name:* Chase
> *Age:* 21
> *Sex: * Consensual
> *Hometown:* BFE, Florida
> *Current Location:* BFE, Florida
> *Nationality: * Merican.
> *Height: * 6'2"
> *Weight: * ~180lbs
> *Hair Color: * brown
> *Eye Color: * brown
> *Mode of Transportation:* SUV and legs
> *Job: * Graphic Designer/Sign-Maker and a student
> *Favorite Hockey Team: * Tampa Bay Lightning
> *Favorite Player: * Stamkos
> *College Attended/Attending:* Santa Fe College(Gainesville, FL)
> *Favorite Video Game:* Kingdom Hearts
> *Favorite Song:* "Don't want to fall"-The Narrative
> *Favorite Band:* A Day to Remember
> *Favorite Movie:* Black Hawk Down
> *Favorite Food:* Sushi and ribs(baby back or regular)
> *Favorite TV Show:* Justified or Archer
> *Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:* 2, both TBL.




omg we live in the same place

time to stalk you (joking)


----------



## ottawa

Age: 24
Sex: M
Hometown: Montreal
Current Location: Orleans
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 5'9
Weight: 155lb
Hair Color: black
Eye Color: brown
Mode of Transportation: car
Job: bank
Favorite Hockey Team: Canadiens
Favorite Player: Saku Koivu
College Attended/Attending: uOttawa
Favorite Video Game: NHL
Favorite Song: Stairway to heaven
Favorite Band: LIGHTS
Favorite Movie: LOTR series
Favorite Food: Chicken alfredo
Favorite TV Show: Dragonball or Friends
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Galchenyuk, Subban, P. Kane and D. Brown


----------



## Jan Rutta

Welcome new people.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

I always assumed Ottawa was 14. Pretty mind blowing stuff, thurr.


----------



## Timo Time

Ser Woof said:


> That is ****ing disgusting. I hope you get band for workplace harassment.




Band
Band
Band
*Band*


----------



## KingTux

Name: Alexandre 
Age: 21
Sex: Male
Hometown: Hull 
Current Location: Hull
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 6.2
Weight: 215
Hair Color: Blackish
Eye Color: Hazel
Mode of Transportation: Toyota Echo 2004 
Job: Security officer 
Favorite Hockey Team: Montreal Canadien 
Favorite Player: Shea Weber
College Attended/Attending: UniversitÃ© du QuÃ©bec en Outaouais
Favorite Video Game: Skyrim
Favorite Song: There is a lot of them. Right now I would say Whiskey days - J.M.R
Favorite Band: Pink Floyd
Favorite Movie: V for Vendetta or Gladiator
Favorite Food: Meat
Favorite TV Show: Chuck
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Yellow Nashville of Shea Weber jersey, Red Washington of Alex Ovechkin


----------



## Jan Rutta

Whalecum


----------



## systemsgo

Oh wow. I just discovered a whole new forum today.  *noob* Nice to know that there're actually quite a bit more women than I previously thought  

Name: Kaitlyn
Age: 28 
Sex: F
Hometown: Singapore
Current Location: same 
Nationality: same
Height: 5'8
Weight: 130
Hair Color: dark
Eye Color: black
Mode of Transportation: cabs 
Job: a bunch of things.
Favorite Hockey Team: Pens
Favorite Player: Toews 
College Attended: it's not like anyone here would know.
Favorite Video Game: - 
Favorite Song: 
Favorite Band: 
Favorite Movie: LOTR/Godfather 
Favorite Food: junk food! 
Favorite TV Show: Brooklyn 99 
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Crosby, Malkin, Toews and a new blank Pens third which I haven't decided whose # to put on yet.


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Name: Tom
Age: 16
Sex: M
Hometown: Halifax
Current Location: Halifax 
Nationality: Canada
Height: 5'9
Weight: 150
Hair Color: brown
Eye Color: hazel
Mode of Transportation: bus 
Job: church tour guide
Favorite Hockey Team: Habs
Favorite Player: Konrad Abeltshauser
College Attended: N/A
Favorite Video Game: FIFA
Favorite Song: Neighborhood #1 (Tunnels)
Favorite Band: Arcade Fire
Favorite Movie: Star Wars/Annie Hall
Favorite Food: Stir fry
Favorite TV Show: 30 Rock 
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Pens, Crosby 'A', Mooterus, St Louis, Florida, Western Conference All Stars 2004, Canada


----------



## Tarasenko

Wow I never did this, I have an exam tomorrow, let's procrastinate!

Name: Antoni
Age: 22
Sex: Male
Hometown: Quebec City 
Current Location: Quebec City
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 5.10
Weight: 160
Hair Color: Dark Brown
Eye Color: Dark Brown
Mode of Transportation: Ford Fiesta 2014 (3 years rental)
Job: Student in Accounting 
Favorite Hockey Team: Quebec Nordiques (not an Anti-Habs like most of them, I'm objective and impartial towards other teams) 
Favorite Player: Guess it.
College Attended/Attending: UniversitÃ© Laval
Favorite Video Game: Pokemon
Favorite Song: Thick as a Brick by Jethro Tull
Favorite Band: Protest the Hero/Between the Buried and Me
Favorite Movie: Inglorious Basterds/Pulp Fiction
Favorite Food: Beer
Favorite TV Show: NHL Game
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Quebec Remparts (Radulov), Quebec Nordiques (Stastny), Columbus Blue Jackets (No name), NY Islanders (Tavares)


----------



## ScottishCanuck

Name: Craig
Age: 23
Sex: Male
Hometown: Aberdeen, Scotland
Current Location: Glasgow, Scotland
Nationality: Guess
Height: 5.10
Weight: 149
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: 2010 Kia Ceed
Job: Geologist / Geo-environmental Engineer
Favorite Hockey Team: Vancouver Canucks
Favorite Player: Don't really have one.
College Attended/Attending: University of Glasgow
Favorite Video Game: Changes all the time.
Favorite Song: Changes all the time.
Favorite Band: Changes all the time.
Favorite Movie: The Departed
Favorite Food: Anything Asian. Vietnamese.
Favorite TV Show: The Office
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Canucks Home, Canucks Alternate, Old Canucks Home (Luongo), Stick in Rink, Team Canada 06


----------



## chupanibre

delete/


----------



## chupanibre

ScottishCanuck said:


> Job: Geologist / Geo-environmental Engineer




niiiiiiiice, this is what I'm trying to get into


----------



## Mischa

systemsgo said:


> Oh wow. I just discovered a whole new forum today.  *noob* Nice to know that there're actually quite a bit more women than I previously thought
> 
> Name: Kaitlyn
> Age: 28
> Sex: F
> Hometown: Singapore
> Current Location: same
> Nationality: same
> Height: 5'8
> Weight: 130
> Hair Color: dark
> Eye Color: black
> Mode of Transportation: cabs
> Job: a bunch of things.
> Favorite Hockey Team: Pens
> Favorite Player: Toews
> College Attended: it's not like anyone here would know.
> Favorite Video Game: -
> Favorite Song:
> Favorite Band:
> Favorite Movie: LOTR/Godfather
> Favorite Food: junk food!
> Favorite TV Show: Brooklyn 99
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Crosby, Malkin, Toews and a new blank Pens third which I haven't decided whose # to put on yet.



the lounge could always use more pens fans 
especially ones that apparently joined on my birthday


----------



## Jan Rutta

systemsgo said:


> Oh wow. I just discovered a whole new forum today.  *noob* Nice to know that there're actually quite a bit more women than I previously thought
> 
> Name: Kaitlyn
> Age: 28
> Sex: F
> Hometown: Singapore
> Current Location: same
> Nationality: same
> Height: 5'8
> Weight: 130
> Hair Color: dark
> Eye Color: black
> Mode of Transportation: cabs
> Job: a bunch of things.
> Favorite Hockey Team: Pens
> Favorite Player: Toews
> College Attended: it's not like anyone here would know.
> Favorite Video Game: -
> Favorite Song:
> Favorite Band:
> Favorite Movie: LOTR/Godfather
> Favorite Food: junk food!
> Favorite TV Show: Brooklyn 99
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Crosby, Malkin, Toews and a new blank Pens third which I haven't decided whose # to put on yet.




Female Pens fan? Hey baby.


----------



## Pip

Hi friends


----------



## *Bob Richards*

Futuristic said:


> Band
> Band
> Band
> *Band*




rofla


----------



## Hire Sather

girl poster seen

Hi.


----------



## SensNation613

Hi my name is Jeff


----------



## FinHockey

Are you an alcoholic?


----------



## New Jersey

Hello, everyone. I've missed you all.

Name: Matthew
Age: 20
Sex: Male
Hometown: Waldwick, New Jersey
Current Location: Hawthorne, New Jersey
Nationality: United States of America
Height: Just over 5'10".
Weight: 160
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Dark brown, almost black.
Mode of Transportation: At home: 1998 Ford Explorer. At school: My legs and/or NYC-area public transportation.
Favorite Hockey Team: New Jersey
Favorite Player: Martin Pierre Brodeur
College Attended/Attending: Stevens Institute of Technology
Favorite Video Game: Grand Theft Auto [all of them]
Favorite Song: Many...
Favorite Band: Favorite band of all time is Circa Survive, followed closely by Alexisonfire and Glassjaw.
Favorite Movie: Pulp Fiction
Favorite Food: Mexican
Favorite TV Show: Dexter
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Authentic white Brodeur jersey from 2006-07 with NJD 25th Anniversary patch.


----------



## Mischa

i'm help


----------



## YoSoyLalo

Mischa said:


> i'm help




You can definitely help me


----------



## getzforfighting*

Age: 22
Sex: M
Hometown: Charlottetown, PEI
Current Location: ^
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 5'8
Weight: 150lb
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: CAH
Job: Student
Favorite Hockey Team: Anaheim Ducks
Favorite Player: Ryan Getzlaf
College Attended/Attending: University of Prince Edward Island
Favorite Video Game: MLB the Show
Favorite Song: good question, too many
Favorite Band: Lets go with Genre, lots of Country and Rap, but mostly anything except for Metal
Favorite Movie: Mighty Ducks trilogy, Good Will Hunting
Favorite Food: Tacos/Hamburger Helper 
Favorite TV Show: Suits, Seinfeld
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: White Mighty Ducks, 07 Ducks Black Getzlaf, Stadium Series Selanne, 2014 Olympics Getzlaf Red


----------



## Mischa

JeffMangum said:


> You can definitely help me




nope


----------



## skyo

I come in here once and awhile, and I love the reaction....

Who TF is this guy??


----------



## Bones Malone

Name: Erik
Age: 29
Sex: Male
Hometown: Buffalo, NY
Current Location: Buffalo, NY
Nationality: USA
Height: 5'11
Weight: 290lbs
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Blue/Green
Mode of Transportation: 2011 Malibu
Job: CNC Programmer
Favorite Hockey Team: Buffalo Sabres
Favorite Player: Zemgus Girgensons / Dominik Hasek (Current / Retired)
College Attended/Attending: N/A
Favorite Video Game: Fallout 3
Favorite Song: San Quentin (sp.)
Favorite Band: Johnny Cash
Favorite Movie: Goodfellas
Favorite Food: Wings
Favorite TV Show: Archer
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Hasek (White AGH), Ruff (Away), a bunch of blank Sabres from throughout the years.


----------



## Amazing Kreiderman

*Name:* Steven
*Age:* 30
*Sex:* Yes please! I'm male, obviously 
*Hometown:* Zoetermeer, Netherlands
*Current Location:* Amsterdam, Netherlands
*Nationality:* Dutch
*Height:* 5'9
*Weight:* 182lbs
*Hair Color:* Black
*Eye Color: *Green
*Mode of Transportation: *Peugeot 508
*Job: *Data Center Management
*Favorite Hockey Team: *New York Rangers
*Favorite Player: *Derrick Brassard / Alexei Kovalev (Current / Retired)
*College Attended/Attending: *University of Delft
*Favorite Video Game: *Red Dead Redemption
*Favorite Song: *Fool's Overture by Supertramp
*Favorite Band: *Pink Floyd & Kasabian
*Favorite Movie: *Shawshank Redemption
*Favorite Food: *Springbok Steak
*Favorite TV Show: *White Collar
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *McDonagh Winter Classic, Brassard home, Leetch home, Kovalev home, Amonte Away


----------



## Passchendaele

I feel like I've done this before..

Name: *Alexandre*
Age: *25*
Sex: *Male*
Hometown: *Montreal*
Current Location: *Laval*
Nationality: *Canadian*
Height: *5'8"*
Weight: *No idea. Really thin*
Hair Color: *Brown*
Eye Color: *Blue*
Mode of Transportation: *Black 1999 Honda Civic Coupe*
Job: *Grocery store atm.*
Favorite Hockey Team: *None. That's weird, I know. I love hockey, not a team in particular.*
Favorite Player: *Alex Ovechkin*
College Attended/Attending: *N/A. Soon.*
Favorite Video Game: *The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time*
Favorite Song: *It's never the same.*
Favorite Band: *The Beatles*
Favorite Movie: *The Good, the Bad and the Ugly*
Favorite Food: *Lasagna*
Favorite TV Show: *Not a fan of those.*
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *Pittsburgh Penguins #66, 2003 (white)*


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Name: Eli
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Hometown: Menifee (suburb 45 minutes from Anaheim)
Current Location: Menifee
Nationality: American
Height: 5'9
Weight: 150
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: My friends, i don't drive for the same reason Obama doesn't. (I'm buying a BMW E30 eventually)
Job: Looking
Favorite Hockey Team: Los Angeles Kings
Favorite Player: Kopitar
College Attended/Attending: Senior in High School still.
Favorite Video Game: Minecraft, mostly play NHL though.
Favorite Song: Wild Nothing - A Dancing Shell
Favorite Band: Mac DeMarco
Favorite Movie: Rushmore
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: Don't watch much, NHL Tonight
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: 2014 USA Sochi Jersey (White)


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Bruv said:


> hello new members of the lounge i am bruv here to please you




Year old response but sweet MBV avi.


----------



## TheGrant

Hi

Name: Grant
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Hometown: St. Charles
Current Location:Florissant/Ferguson
Nationality: American
Height: 5'10
Weight: 130 lbs
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Really Brown
Mode of Transportation: '02 Camry
Job: Dewey's Pizza
Favorite Hockey Team: Blues
Favorite Player: Oshie/Shattenkirk/Schwartz
College Attended/Attending: SLCC
Favorite Video Game: Shadow of the Colossus
Favorite Song: Bad
Favorite Band: Pavement
Favorite Movie: Shawshank Redemption
Favorite Food: French Fries
Favorite TV Show: X-Files
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Blank 90's Blues, Blank '06 Rangers Alt


----------



## WeHaveBeenFletched

******* I am old enough to be the dad to all of you.

I am not filling out no ******* survey


----------



## flyingkiwi

Name: Vic
Age: 19
Sex: Female
Hometown: North Shore, Auckland
Current Location: South Auckland
Nationality: New Zealander
Height: 5'5
Weight: 50 kilos
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: Public train
Job: EB Games 
Favorite Hockey Team: Jets
Favorite Player: Dustin Byfuglien
College Attending: University of Auckland
Favorite Video Game: Half-Life 2
Favorite Song: Impossible Soul by Sufjan Stevens
Favorite Band: Bon Iver, The National, Gipsy Kings, and Steely Dan
Favorite Movie: The Sound of Music (right in the childhood ok)
Favorite Food: Fancy breads
Favorite TV Show: Qi
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Byfuglien Jets home jersey


----------



## Pip

**** Byfuglien 



GoneFullHextall said:


> ******* I am old enough to be the dad to all of you.
> 
> I am not filling out no ******* survey


----------



## chupanibre

*Age:* 24
*Sex:* Male
*Hometown:* Bologna, Italy
*Current Location:* London, UK
*Nationality:* Italiano
*Height:* 6'0
*Mode of Transportation:* Fiat Panda
*Job:* Geotech/Geo-Env Engineer
*Favorite Hockey Team:* Flyers
*Favorite Player:* Wayne Simmonds
*College Attended:* University of Western Australia
*Favorite Video Game:* Total War series
*Favorite Song:* Wigwam by Bob Dylan
*Favorite Bands:* Lucio Battisti, The Kinks, Mac DeMarco, Tame Impala, Timber Timbre, Otis Redding, Bon Iver
*Favorite Movies:* Jurassic Park, Back to the Future (I & II), Groundhog day, Wes Andersons movies
*Favorite Food:* Baccala
*Favorite TV Show:* IT crowd, Always Sunny, Simpsons
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Flyers- Giroux, Simmonds, Lindros. Other- Gretzky (oilers)


----------



## flyingkiwi

Linden said:


> **** Byfuglien


----------



## Bee Sheriff

chupanibre said:


> *Age:* 24
> *Sex:* Male
> *Hometown:* Bologna, Italy
> *Current Location:* London, UK
> *Nationality:* Italiano
> *Height:* 6'0
> *Mode of Transportation:* Fiat Panda
> *Job:* Geotech/Geo-Env Engineer
> *Favorite Hockey Team:* Flyers
> *Favorite Player:* Wayne Simmonds
> *College Attended:* University of Western Australia
> *Favorite Video Game:* Total War series
> *Favorite Song:* Wigwam by Bob Dylan
> *Favorite Bands:* Lucio Battisti, The Kinks, *Mac DeMarco*, Tame Impala, Timber Timbre, Otis Redding, *Bon Iver*
> *Favorite Movies:* Jurassic Park, Back to the Future (I & II), Groundhog day, *Wes Andersons movies*
> *Favorite Food:* Baccala
> *Favorite TV Show:* IT crowd, Always Sunny, Simpsons
> *Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Flyers- Giroux, Simmonds, Lindros. Other- Gretzky (oilers)




We are friends


----------



## kingsboy11

Name: James
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Hometown: Palos Verdes
Current Location: San Jose
Nationality: American
Height: 5'9
Weight: 150
Hair Color: brown
Eye Color: blue
Mode of Transportation: none 
Job: searching
Favorite Hockey Team: Los Angeles Kings
Favorite Player: Kopitar
College Attended/Attending: San Jose State
Favorite Video Game: Assassins /creed
Favorite Song: Currently, With you, Friends by Skrillex
Favorite Band: Amber Pacific
Favorite Movie: Galaxy Quest
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: Arrow
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: LA Kings Kopitar home


----------



## ottawa

Ek het lief Woef said:


> I always assumed Ottawa was 14. Pretty mind blowing stuff, thurr.




lirl, I'm only 24 yet I feel older than everyone I've encountered in the lounge.


----------



## SladeWilson23

I need no introduction.


----------



## Kitsune

How did I forget about Page 2 ... been years since I last saw these parts.. maybe the first time this decade.

Name: Shayne
Age: 29 .. 30 in 1.5 months 
Sex: Male
Hometown: Sudbury, Ontario.. but was raised in Calgary
Current Location: Toronto
Nationality: Mostly french, but technically I'm a 4th generation Metis.
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 150
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: I walk .. a lot. Also bike occasionally. I have driven a collective 5 hours over the past 12 years and havent drove in 4 years.
Job: IT specialist.. part of a small team that acts as the middle man between technology and the rest of the company for a large portion of requests. My career got massively derailed because a condition called Idiopathic Intracranial Hypertension going undiagnosed for 3 years... was just discovered a couple weeks ago. Its too much fluid in the head causing excess pressure on the brain which leads to a whole bunch of issues. They drain the fluid via spinal tap.. I had to go through 5 as the first 4 were unsuccessful.
Favorite Hockey Team: Montreal Canadiens .. but also follow Calgary.
Favorite Player: Price !
College Attended/Attending: Decided against it.. was able to get a real cushy job in the corporate world.
Favorite Video Game: Zelda .. I prefer nintendo but use FPS for therapeutic reasons 
Favorite Song: Knights of Cydonia
Favorite Band: Muse
Favorite Movie:
Favorite Food: Italian
Favorite TV Show:
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Montreal .. Price 31. And my unnumbered partially eaten (by my purebreed Labrador Retriever) Calgary Flames jersey.


----------



## chupanibre

RoyalVoyager said:


> We are friends


----------



## Deficient Mode

Quality bump


----------



## beowulf

Raising Hell said:


> I need no introduction.




Who are you again?


----------



## Bee Sheriff

chupanibre said:


>




The stars keep on calling our names


----------



## HanSolo

Name: DuckJet
Age: 22
Sex: m
Hometown: Rancho Palos Verdes, California
Current Location: Las Vegas, Nevada
Nationality: American
Height: 6'4
Weight: 218
Hair Color: brown
Eye Color: hazel
Mode of Transportation: ford Explorer pick up
Job: student 
Favorite Hockey Team: Ducks 
Favorite Player: active? Getzlaf. All time? Selanne
College Attended/Attending: UNLV
Favorite Video Game: Battletoads
Favorite Song: Friday Rebecca Black
Favorite Band: Justin Bieber
Favorite Movie: American Pie the Naked Mile
Favorite Food: cow brains
Favorite TV Show: Here comes Honey Boo-boo
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: I don't get the question.


----------



## Cucumber

Name: cucumber
Age: double digits
Sex: n/a
Hometown: somewhere in north america
Current Location: north america
Nationality: n/a
Height: imagine
Weight: imagine
Hair Color: idk
Eye Color: idk
Mode of Transportation: walk/car
Job: n/a
Favorite Hockey Team: meh idk
Favorite Player: active? stamkos or giroux. All time? bobby orr
College Attended/Attending: none
Favorite Video Game: idk
Favorite Song: this is how we roll
Favorite Band: fgl
Favorite Movie: eurotrip
Favorite Food: idk
Favorite TV Show: idk
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: n/a


----------



## John Price

Hello cucumber


----------



## Cucumber

HI MIKE! ARE YOU MIKE BUTT? Google him my friend showed me and I couldn't stop laughing. Y'all be good now


----------



## Bee Sheriff

cucu :/


----------



## airbus1094

Name: Bek
Age: 20
Sex: M
Hometown: Karaganda, KZ 
Current Location: Philadelphia 
Nationality: Kazakhstan
Height: 6'0 ish
Weight: 150 ish
Hair Color: Bl
Eye Color: Br
Mode of Transportation: moving 
Job: to eventually get a real job
Favorite Hockey Team: Capitals/Barys Astana
Favorite Player: Ovechkin of course
College Attended/Attending: Haverford
Favorite Video Game: NHL/Microsoft flight sim
Favorite Song: many
Favorite Band: several
Favorite Movie: ehh
Favorite Food: depends
Favorite TV Show: FNL(not SNL)/Archer/The Office/GOT
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Kazakhstan, Caps, Barys.

This lunge place is cool, I've only posted on the KHL forum before!


----------



## Bee Sheriff

airbus1094 said:


> This lunge place is cool, I've only posted on the KHL forum before!




Do you wake up for Barys games?


----------



## airbus1094

RoyalVoyager said:


> Do you wake up for Barys games?




As long as they aren't ridiculously early. Most games start in the evening local time, about 9 or 10 here in the US, so I watch those if I have time. It can be a hassle sometimes though.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

airbus1094 said:


> As long as they aren't ridiculously early. Most games start in the evening local time, about 9 or 10 here in the US, so I watch those if I have time. It can be a hassle sometimes though.




I try to watch Magnitka games sometimes but it's tough. I usually just catch highlights


----------



## Our Lady Peace

*Name:* Mark
*Age:* 19
*Sex:* Male
*Hometown:* BC
*Current Location:* BC
*Nationality:* Canadian
*Height:* 5'10.5
*Weight:* 165
*Hair Color:* Brown
*Eye Color:* Blue
*Mode of Transportation:* 2006 Acura RSX
*Job:* eventually to get a real, and good paying job
*Favorite Hockey Team:* Red Wings, Panthers, Jets
*Favorite Player:* Nathan Mackinnon
*College Attended/Attending:*  hopefully soon 
*Favorite Video Game:* All Time? NHL 2003
*Favorite Song:* All time: Rise Against - Paper Wings, Our Lady Peace - Clumsy
*Favorite Band:* Our Lady Peace 
*Favorite Movie:* Grown Ups 2
*Favorite Food:* Chow mein
*Favorite TV Show:* Hockey
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:* home McDavid Canada WJC 2015, home Avs Mackinnon, home Ducks Getzlaf, away Caps Backstrom, blank home Detroit, home Nash Columbus


----------



## Bee Sheriff

i have had some things/interests change since i filled this out so i'll do it again

*Name:* Eli
*Age:* 18
*Sex:* Male
*Hometown:* Menifee, California
*Current Location:* Menifee, California
*Nationality:* American
*Height:* 5'9 or 5'10 not sure
*Weight:* 155
*Hair Color:* Black
*Eye Color:* Brown
*Mode of Transportation:* 2004 Volkswagen Passat
*Job:* Baskin Robbins
*Favorite Hockey Team:* LA Kings
*Favorite Player:* Kopitar
*College Attended/Attending:* Community 
*Favorite Video Game:* NHL Series...barely play games anymore
*Favorite Song:* Cocteau Twins - Sea, Swallow Me
*Favorite Band:* Mac DeMarco
*Favorite Movie:* Rushmore
*Favorite Food:* Pizza
*Favorite TV Show:* Sports
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Blank 2014 USA Sochi White [/QUOTE]


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Hi I'm Sithere.


----------



## jameswrjobe53

Name: James
Age: 19 
Sex: M
Hometown: Aspen Hill, MD
Current Location: Williamsburg, VA
Nationality: USA
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 150
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: changed from Green and Brown
Mode of Transportation: My parents are my taxi 
Job: Student
Favorite Hockey Team: Tampa Bay Lightning / Washington Capitals
Favorite Player: Quintin Laing
College Attended/Attending: Old Dominion Univ. (goalie on their ACHA D3 team; my EP page)
Favorite Video Game: Black Ops II
Favorite Song: Equinox by Skrillex
Favorite Music Producer: Calvin Harris
Favorite Movie: Hangover
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: a lot


----------



## Pay Carl

Shout out to Big McLargehuge for the list here.

Name: will
Age: 22
Sex: male
Hometown: New Hampshire
Current Location: Vermont
Nationality: usa?
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 170
Hair Color: dark brown
Eye Color: dark brown
Mode of Transportation: Ford Focus 
Job: I work for a local TV station
Favorite Hockey Team: Bruins 
Favorite Player: rask
College Attended/Attending: I went to hofstra
Favorite Video Game: hmm NHL maybe or Red Dead
Favorite Song: 
Favorite Band: against me
Favorite Movie: inception
Favorite Food: buffalo wings
Favorite TV Show: Lost
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Bruins peverley, Isles moulson, mighty ducks selanne, national team selanne, UNH, old school teal eastern and purple western conference all stars, a couple practice jerseys


----------



## New Jersey

Apparently the Lounge still doesn't know me after almost six years of lurking (or all of you are like new here), so here ya go, ya filthy animals...

*Name:* Matthew
*Age:* 21
*Sex:* Male
*Hometown:* Waldwick, NJ
*Current Location:* Somewhere in the 201 area code
*Nationality:* American
*Height:* 5'11"
*Weight:* ~155 lbs.
*Hair Color:* Brown
*Eye Color:* Brown
*Mode of Transportation:* Usually a 1998 Ford Explorer, or my legs.
*Job:* Student/IT Intern
*Favorite Hockey Team:* The Devils of New Jersey
*Favorite Player:* Now: Cory Schneider, Patrick Kane, Alex Ovechkin. All-time: Martin Brodeur, Scott Stevens, Jaromir Jagr.
*College Attended/Attending:* Stevens Institute of Technology
*Favorite Video Game:* Grand Theft Auto and FIFA
*Favorite Song:* "48" by Tyler, The Creator
*Favorite Band:* Circa Survive, Dance Gavin Dance, Say Anything
*Favorite Movie:* Pulp Fiction
*Favorite TV Show:* Dexter, Six Feet Under, Rick and Morty
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:* NJ Devils (Authentic Rbk 6100, white) Brodeur #30 with NJD 25th anniversary patch from 2006-07, and a couple replicas.


----------



## Pip

Schneider <3


----------



## Bee Sheriff

PacManNJD said:


> Apparently the Lounge still doesn't know me after almost six years of lurking (or all of you are like new here), so here ya go, ya filthy animals...




Lurking =/= posting


----------



## Captain Mittens*

PacManNJD said:


> Apparently the Lounge still doesn't know me after almost six years of lurking (or all of you are like new here), so here ya go, ya filthy animals...




we're more of a Donkey Kong crowd


----------



## zombie kopitar

Hi, it's great to be here

Name: zk
Age: 23
Sex: M
Hometown: Co Springs, Co
Current Location: Yay Area
Nationality: White
Height: 5'10
Weight: 157
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: White
Mode of Transportation: Oldsmobile like a ****ing boss
Job: Arts & entertainment
Favorite Hockey Team: SJ Sharks
Favorite Player: Pavel-ski, Ninja Hertl
College Attended/Attending: a couple
Favorite Video Game: Super Smash Bros N64
Favorite Song: The Diplo/justin beiber one.
Favorite Band: The Beatles (alltime); The xx (current)
Favorite Music Producer: Mark Ronson, Danger Mouse
Favorite Movie: Almost Famous, Remember the Titans, The Truman Show
Favorite Food: Cherries, Steak
Favorite Drink: Ginger Beer
Favorite TV Show: Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: 20+ of my own, && All Oldschool Lak, Ana, Phx, Buf, Was, Car, Avs (Roy), 3 SJ (Cheechoo). I also have a System of a Down hockey jersey, be jelly


----------



## brendan

friends

Name: bossman
Age: 20
Sex: M
Hometown: saint **** louis, missouri
Current Location: see above
Nat0onality: i come from america
Height: 5'10
Weight: 155 ish
Hair Color: green
Eye Color: pitch black
Mode of Transportation: tesla 
Job: drug addict
Favorite Hockey Team: hockehjs
Favorite Player: me
College Attended/Attending: community with joel mchale
Favorite Video Game: i like the fallout series 
Favorite Song: to here knows when, vapour trail, more shugazi etc.
Favorite Band: mbv, joy division, death grips, flying lotus, etc . SWANS (obligatory radiohead)
Favorite Movie: big & natural busty asian ***** vol. 36 .. and city of god/boyhood/star wars
Favorite Food: a nice mcchicken from mcdonalds prepared by black hands
Favorite TV Show: the sopranos, HBO etc.
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: none


----------



## Bee Sheriff

vapour trail GOAT


----------



## Pip

Bruv said:


> friends
> 
> Name: bossman
> Age: 20
> Sex: M
> Hometown: saint **** louis, missouri
> Current Location: see above
> Nat0onality: i come from america
> Height: 5'10
> Weight: 155 ish
> Hair Color: green
> Eye Color: pitch black
> Mode of Transportation: tesla
> Job: drug addict
> Favorite Hockey Team: hockehjs
> Favorite Player: me
> College Attended/Attending: community with joel mchale
> Favorite Video Game: i like the fallout series
> Favorite Song: to here knows when, vapour trail, more shugazi etc.
> Favorite Band: mbv, joy division, death grips, flying lotus, etc . SWANS (obligatory radiohead)
> Favorite Movie: big & natural busty asian ***** vol. 36 .. and city of god/boyhood/star wars
> Favorite Food: a nice mcchicken from mcdonalds prepared by black hands
> Favorite TV Show: the sopranos, HBO etc.
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: none




It's nice to meet you


----------



## Dog

hello


----------



## New Jersey

Jangling Man said:


> Lurking =/= posting






Boba Fettuccine said:


> we're more of a Donkey Kong crowd




 <3


----------



## Mitchnesses

R
Name: Mitchnesses
Age: Middle Ages
Sex: Not often, I am married.
Hometown: All over
Current Location: SAZOO
Nationality: I am an all America APE
Height: 6'1"
Weight: Fluctuates
Hair Color: changes
Eye Color: blue
Mode of Transportation: car, skateboard, walk, swing on vines
Job: n/a
Favorite Hockey Team: LA Kings and NY Islanders
Favorite Player: active? Kopitar All time? Luuuuuuuuuuuuuc Robitaille
College Attended/Attending: none
Favorite Video Game: NHL series
Favorite Song: Assimilate - Skinny Puppy
Favorite Band: Skinny Puppy, Sparks, Devo, Oingo Boingo
Favorite Movie: Slap Shot
Favorite Food: Torta Ahogada
Favorite TV Show: Sons Of Anarchy
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: a few Kings jerseys


----------



## Mitchnesses

Doland said:


> hello




is it me you're looking for?


----------



## Mitchnesses

Boba Fettuccine said:


> we're more of a Donkey Kong crowd




I look just like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Jan Rutta

My name is Pensfan7477 and im #teammeat


----------



## The Gongshow

Name: Jack 
Age: 22
Sex: M
Current Location: Toronto
Height: 5'11
Weight: 165
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: Teleportation
Job: Freelance Graphic Designer/Developer 
Favorite Hockey Team: Tampa Bay Lightning
Favorite Player: Steven Stamkos
College Attended/Attending: Humber College
Favorite Video Game: Alien Isolation
Favorite Song: My Hero - Foo Fighters
Favorite Band: Foo Fighters
Favorite Movie: Jurassic Park
Favorite Food: MEAT .. #TeamMeat
Favorite TV Show: Game Of Thrones
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Stamkos


----------



## BuppY

Name: BuppY
Age: 30
Sex: M
Hometown: Brampton
Current Location: Brampton
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 5'6
Weight: 120
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Brown/Hazel
Mode of Transportation: Mouse (1985 Bug)
Job: Professional Clown
Favorite Hockey Team: Pittsburgh Penguins
Favorite Player: Sidney Crosby
College Attended/Attending: School of Clowns
Favorite Video Game: Halo
Favorite Song: Rock Bottom 
Favorite Band: Too many to name
Favorite Movie: Dumb and Dumber
Favorite Food: Pizza/Indian food
Favorite TV Show: Better Call Saul
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:I cannot afford one.


----------



## Wayne Primeau

Name: Mike
Age: 193
Sex: M
Current Location: Calgary
Height: 5'6
Weight: 105
Hair Color: Blonde
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: The hovercraft
Job: Writer
Favorite Hockey Team: Calgary Flames
Favorite Player: Raphael Diaz
College Attended/Attending: SAIT
Favorite Video Game: NHL 15
Favorite Song: The Pretender - Foo Fighters
Favorite Band: Muse
Favorite Movie: Frequency
Favorite Food: #TeamMeat
Favorite TV Show: Firefly
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Jones, Iginla, Bertuzzi, Monahan


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Name: RoyalVoyager, Jangling Man, Eli
Age: 18
Sex: M
Hometown: Menifee, CA
Current Location: Menifee
Nationality: American
Height: 5'10
Weight: 160
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: 2011 Ford Focus SE (Charcoal)
Job: Baskin Robbins (Subject to change)
Favorite Hockey Team: Los Angeles Kings
Favorite Player: Anze Kopitar
College Attended/Attending: Waiting for spring semester, Community college
Favorite Video Game: GTA V
Favorite Song: Brian Eno - 1/1 
Favorite Band: Brian Eno, Mac DeMarco, Tyler the Creator, Diiv, Wild Nothing
Favorite Movie: Rushmore
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: NHL Tonight
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: 2014 Sochi Team USA (White)


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Been a while. Also was under the impression that RoyalVoyager was a 65 year old dude with the constant stream of quality knowledge he provides the lounge. Oops.

*Name:* Sean
*Age:* 26
*Sex:* M
*Hometown:* Soon to be San Diego, CA
*Current Location:* Edmonton
*Nationality:* African American
*Height:* 6'1" if I have hair. Almost but not quite 6' bald.
*Weight:* 175ish
*Hair Color:* Black
*Eye Color:* Brown
*Mode of Transportation:* 2013 Audi Q7
*Job:* Never had one
*Favorite Hockey Team:* Don't have one
*Favorite Player:* Peyton Manning
*College Attended/Attending:* Not smart enough for school
*Favorite Video Game:* Deus Ex
*Favorite Song:* Changes regularly; currently 'Lost Ones' by J Cole
*Favorite Band:* Bones Thugs N Harmony
*Favorite Movie:* Inglorious Basterds, Pulp Fiction, Silence of the Lambs, Alien
*Favorite Food:* Cheesecake, Swordfish, Creole cuisine
*Favorite TV Show:* Six Feet Under, Breaking Bad, The Wire
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Demaryius Thomas, Emmanuel Sanders


----------



## Yarborough

Name: James
Age: Over 9000
Sex: Male
Hometown: YYC
Current Location: YYC
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 5'7
Weight: 160 lbs
Hair Colour:Brown
Eye Colour: Brown
Mode of Transportation: Bike or Car
Job: N/A
Favorite Hockey Team: Flames
Favorite Player: Selanne
College Attended/Attending: N/A
Favorite Video Game: Fallout New Vegas
Favorite Song: Game of thrones theme
Favorite Band: Pink Floyd
Favorite Movie: Hot Fuzz
Favorite Food: Bacon 
Favorite TV Show: Game of thrones 
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Flames alternate, Finland jersey, Czech Republic jersey and team Russia jersey and a Montreal Canadiens jersey.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Woef is rich


----------



## Dog

Name: 
Age: 
Sex:
Hometown: 
Current Location: 
Nationality: 
Height:
Weight: 
Hair Colour:
Eye Colour: 
Mode of Transportation: 
Job: 
Favorite Hockey Team: 
Favorite Player: 
College Attended/Attending: 
Favorite Video Game: 
Favorite Song: 
Favorite Band: 
Favorite Movie: 
Favorite Food: 
Favorite TV Show: 
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:


----------



## The Gongshow

Doland said:


> Name:
> Age:
> Sex:
> Hometown:
> Current Location:
> Nationality:
> Height:
> Weight:
> Hair Colour:
> Eye Colour:
> Mode of Transportation:
> Job:
> Favorite Hockey Team:
> Favorite Player:
> College Attended/Attending:
> Favorite Video Game:
> Favorite Song:
> Favorite Band:
> Favorite Movie:
> Favorite Food:
> Favorite TV Show:
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:




9/10 Would friend and talk to


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Jangling Man said:


> Woef is rich




Slangin dope pays.


----------



## OilerPensfan97

OilerPensfan97 said:


> Name: Not your business
> Age: 15
> Sex: Male
> Hometown: Saskatoon
> Current Location: Saint John
> Nationality: Canadian
> Height: Not your business
> Weight: Not your business
> Hair Colour: Not your business
> Eye Colour: Not your business
> Mode of Transportation: Walk or Car
> Job: Student
> Favorite Hockey Team: Oilers and Penguins
> Favorite Player: Sidney Crosby
> College Attended/Attending: N/A
> Favorite Video Game: World of Tanks
> Favorite Song: Too many to choose from
> Favorite Band: Snow Patrol
> Favorite Movie: Too many to choose from. Favourites are sci-fi or superhero based
> Favorite Food: Pizza
> Favorite TV Show: Eureka
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Saint John Sea Dogs home jersey; Unauthentic Jordan Eberle Jersey




^^^^


----------



## nafnlaus

Name: Alex
Age: 21
Sex: Male
Hometown: Ottawa, ON
Current Location: typically Ottawa 
Nationality: Canadian 
Height: 6' 5"
Weight: skinny little ****
Hair Color: Variable
Eye Color: Depends
Mode of Transportation: Public transit
Job: Student 
Favorite Hockey Team: Wings
Favorite Player: Brendan Gallagher
College Attended/Attending: Waterloo
Favorite Video Game: uhhh
Favorite Song: Danse Macabre (orchestra geek)
Favorite Band: Uhhh, does the Toronto Symphony Orchestra count? 
Favorite Movie: To kill a mockingbird
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: 
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Zetterberg red


----------



## SCBdude

Name: Alex
Age: 18
Sex: M
Hometown: RÃ¼ttenen/SO, Switzerland
Current Location: Same^
Nationality: Swiss/American
Favorite Hockey Team: SC Bern
Favorite Player: Christian DubÃ© until he retired, now it's Ovi
Favorite Video Game: FIFA/NHL
Favorite Song: Eldorado FM - Modern Day Odyssee
Favorite Band: Eminem, Tenacious D, Alligatoah, Eldorado FM, K.I.Z.
Favorite Movie: The Big Lebowski
Favorite Food: Cordon Bleu
Favorite TV Show: The Blacklist, Castle, The League
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: SC Bern Christian DubÃ© from 05, SC Bern jersey from 07


----------



## Tarasenko

Name: Vladimir
Age: 22
Sex: M
Hometown: Quebec City
Current Location: Quebec City
Nationality: Quebec City
Height: 5'10''
Weight: 155
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: Ford Fiesta 2014
Job: Student/Accountant
College Attended/Attending: ULaval
Favorite Hockey Team: Quebec City
Favorite Player: Obvious
Favorite Video Game: Cookie Clicker
Favorite Song: Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick
Favorite Band: Between the Buried and Me, Protest the Hero
Favorite Movie: Inglorious Basterds
Favorite Food: Pasta, #Meat
Favorite TV Show: None
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Quebec City NHL, Quebec City QMJHL


----------



## Dog

Tarasenko said:


> Name: Vladimir
> Age: 22
> Sex: M
> Hometown: Quebec City
> Current Location: Quebec City
> Nationality: Quebec City
> Height: 5'10''
> Weight: 155
> Hair Color: Brown
> Eye Color: Brown
> Mode of Transportation: Ford Fiesta 2014
> Job: Student/Accountant
> College Attended/Attending: ULaval
> Favorite Hockey Team: Quebec City
> Favorite Player: Obvious
> Favorite Video Game: Cookie Clicker
> Favorite Song: Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick
> Favorite Band: Between the Buried and Me, Protest the Hero
> Favorite Movie: Inglorious Basterds
> Favorite Food: Pasta, #Meat
> Favorite TV Show: None
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Quebec City NHL, Quebec City QMJHL




Kurt Etchegary, Quebec Rempart all time GREATEST


----------



## Captain Mittens*

Doland said:


> Name: Chicken Wings
> Age: Chicken Wings
> Sex: Chicken Wings
> Hometown: Chicken Wings
> Current Location: Chicken Wings
> Nationality: Chicken Wings
> Height: Chicken Wings
> Weight: Chicken Wings
> Hair Color: Chicken Wings
> Eye Color: Chicken Wings
> Mode of Transportation: Chicken Wings
> Job: Chicken Wings
> College Attended/Attending: Chicken Wings
> Favorite Hockey Team: Chicken Wings
> Favorite Player: Chicken Wings
> Favorite Video Game: Chicken Wings
> Favorite Song: Chicken Wings
> Favorite Band:Chicken Wings
> Favorite Movie: Chicken Wings
> Favorite Food: Chicken Wings
> Favorite TV Show: Chicken Wings
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: kiss


----------



## OilerPensfan97

Tarasenko said:


> Name: Vladimir
> Age: 22
> Sex: M
> Hometown: Quebec City
> Current Location: Quebec City
> Nationality: Quebec City
> Height: 5'10''
> Weight: 155
> Hair Color: Brown
> Eye Color: Brown
> Mode of Transportation: Ford Fiesta 2014
> Job: Student/Accountant
> College Attended/Attending: ULaval
> Favorite Hockey Team: Quebec City
> Favorite Player: Obvious
> Favorite Video Game: Cookie Clicker
> Favorite Song: Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick
> Favorite Band: Between the Buried and Me, Protest the Hero
> Favorite Movie: Inglorious Basterds
> Favorite Food: Pasta, #Meat
> Favorite TV Show: None
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Quebec City NHL, Quebec City QMJHL




Cool to see Quebec as your favourite team. Must be excited to see that they're likely getting a team back.

Also cool to see Protest the Hero on the list.


----------



## Trae Young

Name: Garrett
Age: 16
Sex: M
Hometown: Grimsby, ON
Current Location: North of Grimsby
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 5'10 1/2"
Weight: 160
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Hazel
Mode of Transportation: Walk lol
Job: I work at a rexall
Favorite Hockey Team: TML
Favorite Player: Jay McClement
College Attended/Attending: Ridley
Favorite Video Game: Sly Cooper lol
Favorite Song: Kings never die
Favorite Band: Twenty one pilots
Favorite Movie: Blues Brothers
Favorite Food: Turnips
Favorite TV Show: dont really watch tv lol
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: McClement, Toews, Crosby, Gretzky, Ovie, Benn , Seabrook, McDavid, Rielly and Bossy


----------



## Jan Rutta

Nice username


----------



## BuppY

Tarasenko said:


> Name: Vladimir
> Age: 22
> Sex: M
> Hometown: Quebec City
> Current Location: Quebec City
> Nationality: Quebec City
> Height: 5'10''
> Weight: 155
> Hair Color: Brown
> Eye Color: Brown
> Mode of Transportation: Ford Fiesta 2014
> Job: Student/Accountant
> College Attended/Attending: ULaval
> Favorite Hockey Team: Quebec City
> Favorite Player: Obvious
> Favorite Video Game: Cookie Clicker
> Favorite Song: Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick
> Favorite Band: Between the Buried and Me, Protest the Hero
> Favorite Movie: Inglorious Basterds
> Favorite Food: Pasta, #Meat
> Favorite TV Show: None
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Quebec City NHL, Quebec City QMJHL




CA, CMA or CGA?


----------



## Dog

I am not Drake


----------



## The Gongshow

Drizzy said:


> I am not Drake




Okay


----------



## Tarasenko

OilerPensfan97 said:


> Cool to see Quebec as your favourite team. Must be excited to see that they're likely getting a team back.
> 
> Also cool to see Protest the Hero on the list.




I just can't wait the official confirmation. 
And yeah, I'm more into underground bands these days, but PTH remains one of my favorite band all-time.


----------



## Tarasenko

BuppY said:


> CA, CMA or CGA?




CA

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters.
This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 15 seconds.


----------



## Plural

All right. I'm still few years under 30. Live in one of the most northern cities in the world. I'm a constructions engineer. I live with my fiancee and we don't have any pets. Just moved to bigger apartment. I plan on keep traveling and spending my money on stupid stuff like that for few more years.

Love hockey and sports in general. Used to be in pretty good shape, recently been getting worse and worse. But already working on getting back in good shape.

Favorite food is currently sea food in different varieties.
Favorite drink is free alcohol.

Leftist in human right policies and center to right in economical policies. (Yeah, try and figure that you, I haven't been able)

Engaged to much more beautiful girl than my looks warrant and much more intelligent than my brain warrants. Trying to compensate it by being a "knight in shining armor" to my fiancee. Who doesn't actually need my help with anything, but enjoys being pampered.

Morning routine is, pee, coffee, HFBoards/NHL, shower and work.

Love the lounge and HoH sections.


----------



## Dog

TAnnala said:


> All right. I'm still few years under 30. Live in one of the most northern cities in the world. I'm a constructions engineer. I live with my fiancee and we don't have any pets. Just moved to bigger apartment. I plan on keep traveling and spending my money on stupid stuff like that for few more years.
> 
> Love hockey and sports in general. Used to be in pretty good shape, recently been getting worse and worse. But already working on getting back in good shape.
> 
> Favorite food is currently sea food in different varieties.
> Favorite drink is free alcohol.
> 
> Leftist in human right policies and center to right in economical policies. (Yeah, try and figure that you, I haven't been able)
> 
> Engaged to much more beautiful girl than my looks warrant and much more intelligent than my brain warrants. Trying to compensate it by being a "knight in shining armor" to my fiancee. Who doesn't actually need my help with anything, but enjoys being pampered.
> 
> Morning routine is, pee, coffee, HFBoards/NHL, shower and work.
> 
> Love the lounge and HoH sections.



Iqaluit?


----------



## Plural

Drizzy said:


> Iqaluit?




No, Oulu.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oulu


----------



## BuppY

Tarasenko said:


> CA
> 
> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters.
> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 15 seconds.




Same here, where'd you go to school?


----------



## Tarasenko

BuppY said:


> Same here, where'd you go to school?




Laval University, starting the DESS program this fall. You?


----------



## Stanley Cup

Tarasenko said:


> CA
> 
> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters.
> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 15 seconds.




O nice another former FSA student

You might've seen me if you went to your initiation. I had this stupid cow hat. (Was volunteer)


----------



## Tarasenko

Stanley Cup said:


> O nice another former FSA student
> 
> You might've seen me if you went to your initiation. I had this stupid cow hat. (Was volunteer)




I don't remember my initiation to be honest, I got drugged without my consent.


----------



## Stanley Cup

What the hell

How is that even possible


----------



## Tarasenko

Stanley Cup said:


> What the hell
> 
> How is that even possible




They were giving vodka/cranberry shots in test tubes, the test tubes all being on a test-tube rack. There were like 60 of them. Everybody took some, me included, and I probably fell on the one that got some drug into it. Last memory was in the bus to go to the camp around noon, and I woke up at 5 PM in the infirmary with wounds on my face, probably due to me falling knocked-out on the ground in the woods. 

Thing is, I prefer that it happened to me than to a random girl. We were 3 boys that got drugged in the infirmary, all waking up around the same time within a 15 minutes interval.


----------



## Trae Young

HI GUYS! Im new here and I just discovered this forum! I like it already!


----------



## Bee Sheriff

MacMillsauce said:


> HI GUYS! Im new here and I just discovered this forum! I like it already!




shrimp on the barby


----------



## The Gongshow

MacMillsauce said:


> HI GUYS! Im new here and I just discovered this forum! I like it already!


----------



## Shesty31

MacMillsauce said:


> HI GUYS! Im new here and I just discovered this forum! I like it already!




#TeamMeat or #TeamVegan?


----------



## Trae Young

Richards to Gaborik said:


> #TeamMeat or #TeamVegan?




#teamMeat all the way


----------



## Shesty31

MacMillsauce said:


> #teamMeat all the way




Damn right.


----------



## KrisLetAngry

MacMillsauce said:


> #teamMeat all the way




I like this poster already

Kiss


----------



## The Gongshow

MacMillsauce said:


> HI GUYS! Im new here and I just discovered this forum! I like it already!






MacMillsauce said:


> #teamMeat all the way






Sithere said:


> I like this poster already
> 
> Kiss




Yeah... but who's your favourite lounge poster?!?!?! It better be me


----------



## KrisLetAngry

The Gongshow said:


> Yeah... but who's your favourite lounge poster?!?!?! It better be me




That's a complicated question

It isn't you I'm afraid


----------



## The Gongshow

Sithere said:


> That's a complicated question
> 
> It isn't you I'm afraid




It was meant for the new guy


----------



## Jan Rutta

Hey.


----------



## Dog

chicken wings


----------



## Kelly

hennig said:


> name: Kelly
> age: 24
> sex: Male
> hometown: Hanover, on
> current location: Kitchener, on
> nationality: Cananananada
> height: 6' 3"
> weight: 220
> hair color: Blonde
> eye color: Blue
> mode of transportation: Car
> job: Utility locater
> favorite hockey team: Tml
> favorite player: Mo riles
> college attended/attending: St. Lawrence -- kingston, on
> favorite video game: Fallout / halo / nhl
> favorite song: As i lay dying - confined
> favorite band: A bunch
> favorite movie: Step brothers / anchorman 1 (#2 was ****) / star wars / bourne / lotr
> favorite food: Bacon cheeseburgers / kfc chicken skin / mcdonalds fries
> favorite tv show: Shameless / breaking bad / twd / parks & recreation / got / workaholics / south park
> hockey jerseys in wardrobe: Maple leaf, kessel jersey.




ftfy


----------



## Jan Rutta

Hey new loungers


----------



## Bee Sheriff

After some changes have occurred in my life

Name: Eli
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Hometown: Menifee
Current Location: Menifee
Nationality: American, race - Mexican and Irish/Scottish/English/German (white)
Height: 5'10
Weight: 170
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: 2011 Ford Focus SE
Job: Night Stocker at Costco
Favorite Hockey Team: LA Kings
Favorite Player: Anze Kopitar
College Attended/Attending: N/A
Favorite Video Game: GTA V
Favorite Song: lately, Flashing Lights by Kanye West
Favorite Band: Brian Eno
Favorite Movie: Rushmore
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: NHL Tonight
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: 2014 USA White (Sochi)


----------



## Jan Rutta

No1curr


----------



## Dog

Welcome to LNGE


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Doland said:


> Welcome to LNGE




thank you


----------



## Wild Thing

Linden said:


> True, although I don't see any advantage of claiming to be taller than you are on a hockey site.




Never underestimate the importance of external validation.


----------



## The Gongshow

Wild Thing, you make my heart sing


----------



## Hansen

Yo Im Hansen PM me if u want to tag a girl in Nan in the next 45 min


----------



## Dog

Hansen 36 said:


> Yo Im Hansen PM me if u want to tag a girl in Nan in the next 45 min



Yes.


----------



## Jan Rutta

Im from the island of no1curr


----------



## hangman005

*Name: Alex 
Age: Elderly, ok I'm 25 but still Elderly
Sex: If your offering
Hometown: Uh do I have to have actually ever lived in my hometown?
Current Location: Uh do I have to be in my currently location
Nationality: NZ by birth, American in my heart and soul
Height: Not short enough 5'6 5'7
Weight: Not skinny enough. About 160-180lbs
Hair Color: No idea, that hair color that isn't, brown, black, blonde or red.
Eye Color: Blue, but if someone has brown eyes and wants to trade.
Mode of Transportation: Jumping on strangers backs and getting a piggy back ride.
Job: Supreme Overlord of the Universe.
Favorite Hockey Team: Calgary Flames.
Favorite Player: Iggy and Johnny Gaudreau
College Attended/Attending: Can I say Starfleet Academy?
Favorite Video Game: GTA V or Mass Effect or Skyrim
Favorite Song: That one with all those words.... Fine "Where I'm Goin' - Nat and Alex Wolff
Favorite Band: Nat and Alex Wolff, or for actually band band Green Day
Favorite Movie: That one were all that cool stuff happens... yeah that one.
Favorite Food: PIZZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Favorite TV Show:Jericho 
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: CCM Home Flames Jersey 04 era I believe *


----------



## Dog

hangman005 said:


> Name: Alex
> Age: Elderly, ok I'm 25 but still Elderly
> Sex: If your offering
> Hometown: Uh do I have to have actually ever lived in my hometown?
> Current Location: Uh do I have to be in my currently location
> Nationality: NZ by birth, American in my heart and soul
> Height: Not short enough 5'6 5'7
> Weight: Not skinny enough. About 160-180lbs
> Hair Color: No idea, that hair color that isn't, brown, black, blonde or red.
> Eye Color: Blue, but if someone has brown eyes and wants to trade.
> Mode of Transportation: Jumping on strangers backs and getting a piggy back ride.
> Job: Supreme Overlord of the Universe.
> Favorite Hockey Team: Calgary Flames.
> Favorite Player: Iggy and Johnny Gaudreau
> College Attended/Attending: Can I say Starfleet Academy?
> Favorite Video Game: GTA V or Mass Effect or Skyrim
> Favorite Song: That one with all those words.... Fine "Where I'm Goin' - Nat and Alex Wolff
> Favorite Band: Nat and Alex Wolff, or for actually band band Green Day
> Favorite Movie: That one were all that cool stuff happens... yeah that one.
> Favorite Food: _chicken wings_
> Favorite TV Show:Jericho
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: CCM Home Flames Jersey 04 era I believe



ftfy

welcome to lnge


----------



## The Gongshow

My names Jack, I like to fight guys, kiss girls, eat chicken wings and play chel


----------



## Dog

The Gongshow said:


> My names Jack, I like to fight guys, kiss girls, eat chicken wings and play chel




Welcome to lnge


----------



## The Gongshow

Doland said:


> Welcome to lnge




U wot m8?


----------



## 91LeafsTavares91

*Name: Kyle 
Age: 23
Sex: Male
Hometown: Twillingate, NL 
Current Location: Twillingate, NL. 
Nationality: Newfoundlander
Height: 5'10
Weight: 185ish?
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: 2004 Honda Civic
Job: I'm poor
Favorite Hockey Team: Toronto Maple Leafs
Favorite Player: Paul Kariya
College Attended/Attending: N/A 
Favorite Video Game: Metal Gear Solid
Favorite Song: I don't know
Favorite Band: Breaking Benjamin
Favorite Movie: I don't know
Favorite Food: Pizza, Tacos, and wild game
Favorite TV Show: Game of Thrones
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: 2014 Leafs winter classic*


----------



## The Gongshow

The Newfie said:


> Name: Kyle




Those who arrive, survive. Home for all. Welcome to Terminus... I mean.. The Lounge


----------



## Dog

The Newfie said:


> *Name: Kyle
> Age: 23
> Sex: Male
> Hometown: Twillingate, NL
> Current Location: Twillingate, NL.
> Nationality: Newfoundlander
> Height: 5'10
> Weight: 185ish?
> Hair Color: Brown
> Eye Color: Brown
> Mode of Transportation: 2004 Honda Civic
> Job: I'm poor
> Favorite Hockey Team: Toronto Maple Leafs
> Favorite Player: Paul Kariya
> College Attended/Attending: N/A
> Favorite Video Game: Metal Gear Solid
> Favorite Song: I don't know
> Favorite Band: Breaking Benjamin
> Favorite Movie: I don't know
> Favorite Food: Pizza, Tacos, and wild game
> Favorite TV Show: Game of Thrones
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: 2014 Leafs winter classic*



Welcome to lnge


----------



## Hansen

Redo, first intro still applies for next 74 minutes.


*Name: Eliot
Age: 20
Sex: Male
Hometown: Nanaimo, BC
Current Location: Nanaimo, BC
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 5 feet and 10 inches 
Weight: 198lbs
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Hazel
Mode of Transportation: 1991 BMW 325i
Job: Student
Favorite Hockey Team: Vancouver Canucks
Favorite Player: Jannik Hansen
College Attended/Attending: Vancouver Island University
Favorite Video Game: Metal Gear Solid/Elder Scrolls games
Favorite Song: Changes roughly once a week. Currently Hol' Up by Kendrick Lamar
Favorite Band: See Above
Favorite Movie: Lost in Translation
Favorite Food: Vietnamese vermicelli noodle dish with pork, chicken, spring rolls, sauce, and other ingredients
Favorite TV Show: Game of Thrones, South Park
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Current Canucks Home Jannik Hansen #36 Jersey, Flying Skate Canucks Away Black Pavel Bure #10*


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Welcome all


----------



## Dog

Hansen 36 said:


> Redo, first intro still applies for next 74 minutes.
> 
> 
> *Name: Eliot
> Age: 20
> Sex: Male
> Hometown: Nanaimo, BC
> Current Location: Nanaimo, BC
> Nationality: Canadian
> Height: 5 feet and 10 inches
> Weight: 198lbs
> Hair Color: Brown
> Eye Color: Hazel
> Mode of Transportation: 1991 BMW 325i
> Job: Student
> Favorite Hockey Team: Vancouver Canucks
> Favorite Player: Jannik Hansen
> College Attended/Attending: Vancouver Island University
> Favorite Video Game: Metal Gear Solid/Elder Scrolls games
> Favorite Song: Changes roughly once a week. Currently Hol' Up by Kendrick Lamar
> Favorite Band: See Above
> Favorite Movie: Lost in Translation
> Favorite Food: Vietnamese vermicelli noodle dish with pork, chicken, spring rolls, sauce, and other ingredients
> Favorite TV Show: Game of Thrones, South Park
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Current Canucks Home Jannik Hansen #36 Jersey, Flying Skate Canucks Away Black Pavel Bure #10*



Welcome to lnge.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

welcome to LNGE do yall got laptops


----------



## KrisLetAngry

LNGE is good


----------



## Bee Sheriff




----------



## Yung Rotini

Name: Chris
Age: 22
Sex: Male
Hometown: Calgary, AB
Current Location: Penticton/Kelowna, BC
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 5'8
Weight: 135
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Hazel
Mode of Transportation: Car
Job: Whatever you want me to do bby
Favorite Hockey Team: Calgary Flames
Favorite Player: Sean Monahan
College Attended/Attending: UBC Okanagan
Favorite Video Game: Batman: Arkham Knight
Favorite Song: Unsure
Favorite Band: Unsure
Favorite Movie: The Dark Knight
Favorite Food: Tomatoes
Favorite TV Show: How I Met Your Mother
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Johnny Gaudreau Home, Sven Baertschi Home (Flames)


----------



## Pip

Monabae said:


> Name: Chris
> Age: 22
> Sex: Male
> Hometown: Calgary, AB
> Current Location: Penticton/Kelowna, BC
> Nationality: Canadian
> Height: 5'8
> Weight: 135
> Hair Color: Brown
> Eye Color: Hazel
> Mode of Transportation: Car
> Job: Whatever you want me to do bby
> Favorite Hockey Team: Calgary Flames
> Favorite Player: Sean Monahan
> College Attended/Attending: UBC Okanagan
> Favorite Video Game: Batman: Arkham Knight
> Favorite Song: Unsure
> Favorite Band: Unsure
> Favorite Movie: The Dark Knight
> Favorite Food: Tomatoes
> Favorite TV Show: How I Met Your Mother
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Johnny Gaudreau Home, Sven Baertschi Home (Flames)




Very cute as well. Can confirm


----------



## The Gongshow

Monabae said:


> Name: Chris
> Age: 22
> Sex: Male
> Hometown: Calgary, AB
> Current Location: Penticton/Kelowna, BC
> Nationality: Canadian
> Height: 5'8
> Weight: 135
> Hair Color: Brown
> Eye Color: Hazel
> Mode of Transportation: Car
> Job: Whatever you want me to do bby
> Favorite Hockey Team: Calgary Flames
> Favorite Player: Sean Monahan
> College Attended/Attending: UBC Okanagan
> Favorite Video Game: Batman: Arkham Knight
> Favorite Song: Unsure
> Favorite Band: Unsure
> Favorite Movie: The Dark Knight
> Favorite Food: Tomatoes
> Favorite TV Show: How I Met Your Mother
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Johnny Gaudreau Home, Sven Baertschi Home (Flames)




WLCM to LNGE MNBE


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Ser Woof

Woof

Woof


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Linden said:


> Very cute as well. Can confirm




Monabae says his face is always hidden because it is ugly, how do u no?


----------



## Yung Rotini

Ser Woof said:


> Monabae says his face is always hidden because it is ugly, how do u no?



He's a creeper who stalked and found me

(But we met)


----------



## HanSolo

Monabae is not ugly. Can confirm.


----------



## HanSolo

Yes I'm Help


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Monabae said:


> He's a creeper who stalked and found me
> 
> (But we met)




Did you have wild kinky public secks?


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

DuckJet won't accept my request to be my attorney. Why?


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Ser Woof has turned this into the UT thread.


----------



## Yung Rotini

Ser Woof said:


> Did you have wild kinky public secks?



Yes. The Calgary Flames prospect team couldn't stop staring.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Monabae said:


> Yes. The Calgary Flames prospect team couldn't stop staring.




Wish I'd been thurr to be a spectator turned participant


----------



## HanSolo

Ser Woof said:


> DuckJet won't accept my request to be my attorney. Why?




Because I'm not an attorney yet and am not bar certified.


----------



## Yung Rotini

linden when r u coming to pen again u egg


----------



## Pip

Monabae said:


> linden when r u coming to pen again u egg




I have no reason to until next summer. Might be in the Okanogan for coaching in the Spring I'll let you know.


----------



## Pip

Ser Woof said:


> Monabae says his face is always hidden because it is ugly, how do u no?




We met at a prospects game.


----------



## Dog

Who wants to tag a girl in Sussex New Brunswick


----------



## Yung Rotini

Linden said:


> I have no reason to until next summer. Might be in the Okanogan for coaching in the Spring I'll let you know.



Keep me posted nerd


----------



## Bones Malone

Doland said:


> Who wants to tag a girl in Sussex New Brunswick


----------



## Bee Sheriff

sup yall am draft kings money man


----------



## Saturated Fats

*tryhard post 1*


----------



## Ceremony

SonicY said:


> Hi, I'm SonicY (_Lord Cheese_ was taken), I like hot meat pies, the band Breaking Benjamin, that poster with the dog as his avatar (so adorbs LOL), and I've always wanted to be Loungecool ever since '08. Can you imagine, White NOISE!?! OMG!!!
> 
> My favourite ixcuincle quote is 'www.twitch.tv/ixcuincle streaming NOW' lol that guy is so irreverint (sp?)
> 
> Anyway, PM me and we can play 2P _Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing_ [i/] on the PC if you're internet is good enough.




I like that you took two stabs at getting the italics right here and still failed


----------



## Saturated Fats

Ceremony said:


> I like that you took two stabs at getting the italics right here and still failed



*tryhard post 2*


----------



## Saturated Fats

Nope, can't keep it up. Did it for two posts and it was exhausting. Thought I could.

I'll see you guys around.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Ban yourself from the lounge, clown.


----------



## Saturated Fats

Ser Woof said:


> Ban yourself from the lounge, clown.



Way ahead of ya.


----------



## yubbers

lirl


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

My name is Jame`s Crick. I`m from Massachusett`s, California, and I have an Wonderful story 2 tell u All.

Back in the D`ecade, My Great GranPappy had a Fellow`ship with a man Name`d Uncl`e. Now Un`cle was a Youn`g man, But brigh`ter than the Sun `n` Tall 2 boot.  They On`Ce went Choppin`g wood, and 2 much Delite, the Fores`t had No Branch`s!  What are the Chance`s!  My Gr8 Grappable Gran Pappable deliver`d, `Uncle, have u any Leave`s?` But Un`Cle was nowhere 2 be foun`d. Rescue Team`s search`d the mission for Night`s and Day`s. Uncle? No. 2 this Day it Remain`s a mystery. But the G`host of Uncle will alway`s Haun`t that Fores`t.


----------



## John Price

Jiminy Cricket said:


> My name is Jame`s Crick. I`m from Massachusett`s, California, and I have an Wonderful story 2 tell u All.
> 
> Back in the D`ecade, My Great GranPappy had a Fellow`ship with a man Name`d Uncl`e. Now Un`cle was a Youn`g man, But brigh`ter than the Sun `n` Tall 2 boot.  They On`Ce went Choppin`g wood, and 2 much Delite, the Fores`t had No Branch`s!  What are the Chance`s!  My Gr8 Grappable Gran Pappable deliver`d, `Uncle, have u any Leave`s?` But Un`Cle was nowhere 2 be foun`d. Rescue Team`s search`d the mission for Night`s and Day`s. Uncle? No. 2 this Day it Remain`s a mystery. But the G`host of Uncle will alway`s Haun`t that Fores`t.




H'ello


----------



## Dog

Jiminy Cricket said:


> My name is Jame`s Crick. I`m from Massachusett`s, California, and I have an Wonderful story 2 tell u All.
> 
> Back in the D`ecade, My Great GranPappy had a Fellow`ship with a man Name`d Uncl`e. Now Un`cle was a Youn`g man, But brigh`ter than the Sun `n` Tall 2 boot.  They On`Ce went Choppin`g wood, and 2 much Delite, the Fores`t had No Branch`s!  What are the Chance`s!  My Gr8 Grappable Gran Pappable deliver`d, `Uncle, have u any Leave`s?` But Un`Cle was nowhere 2 be foun`d. Rescue Team`s search`d the mission for Night`s and Day`s. Uncle? No. 2 this Day it Remain`s a mystery. But the G`host of Uncle will alway`s Haun`t that Fores`t.




wow


----------



## Kurtosis

My name is Kurtosis and I'm older than most
of you. I enjoy literature, music, and athletics. Finance is another passion of mine.


----------



## John Price

Kurtosis said:


> My name is Kurtosis and I'm older than most
> of you. I enjoy literature, music, and athletics. Finance is another passion of mine.




Neat. Hello friend.


----------



## Bones Malone

Kurtosis said:


> My name is Kurtosis and I'm older than most
> of you. I enjoy literature, music, and athletics. Finance is another passion of mine.




How do I have better finances?


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Kurtosis said:


> My name is Kurtosis and I'm older than most
> of you. I enjoy literature, music, and athletics. Finance is another passion of mine.



nerd


----------



## darko

Jiminy Cricket said:


> My name is Jame`s Crick. I`m from Massachusett`s, California, and I have an Wonderful story 2 tell u All.
> 
> Back in the D`ecade, My Great GranPappy had a Fellow`ship with a man Name`d Uncl`e. Now Un`cle was a Youn`g man, But brigh`ter than the Sun `n` Tall 2 boot.  They On`Ce went Choppin`g wood, and 2 much Delite, the Fores`t had No Branch`s!  What are the Chance`s!  My Gr8 Grappable Gran Pappable deliver`d, `Uncle, have u any Leave`s?` But Un`Cle was nowhere 2 be foun`d. Rescue Team`s search`d the mission for Night`s and Day`s. Uncle? No. 2 this Day it Remain`s a mystery. But the G`host of Uncle will alway`s Haun`t that Fores`t.





Nice to meet you Jame's Bring Brong


----------



## Jan Rutta

Kurtosis said:


> My name is Kurtosis and I'm older than most
> of you. I enjoy literature, music, and athletics. Finance is another passion of mine.




On a scale of 1-arthritis how fast can you type gramps


----------



## Alexander the Gr8

Name: Adam
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Hometown: The most beautiful city in the world, Paris, France
Current Location: Montreal
Nationality: French/Canadian
Height: 6'
Weight: 150 lbs but I want to become ripped
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: Jetpack
Job: Will become a mechanical engineer 
Favorite Hockey Team: *Washington Capitals* (and the Habs sometimes)
Favorite Player: Alexander Semin/Nicklas BÃ¤ckstrÃ¶m
Favorite Video Game: Assassin's Creed II
Favorite Song: Lose Yourself by Eminem
Favorite Band: The Beatles
Favorite Movie: The Godfather
Favorite Food: Everything without avocado but I love sushi
Favorite TV Show: Game of thrones
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Washington Capitals red Alexander Semin #28 and blank red Montreal Canadiens


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Welcome and hello


----------



## Dog

Welcome


----------



## irunthepeg

Name: irunthepeg
Age: 25
Sex: Male
Hometown: Winnipeg 
Current Location: Just outside of Winnipeg
Nationality: Canadian
Job: Web Developer
Favorite Hockey Team: Jets/Habs
College Attended/Attending: U of Manitoba graduated in 2014
Favorite Food: Chicken. Prepared any way.
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Cammalleri Habs home, blank Jets 2.0 home, (old old logo) Moose practice jersey black

I realized I never properly introduced myself on here.


----------



## Dog

irunthepeg said:


> Name: irunthepeg
> Age: 25
> Sex: Male
> Hometown: Winnipeg
> Current Location: Just outside of Winnipeg
> Nationality: Canadian
> Job: Web Developer
> Favorite Hockey Team: Jets/Habs
> College Attended/Attending: U of Manitoba graduated in 2014
> Favorite Food: Chicken. Prepared any way.
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Cammalleri Habs home, blank Jets 2.0 home, (old old logo) Moose practice jersey black
> 
> I realized I never properly introduced myself on here.




welcome


----------



## HanSolo

Welcome


----------



## irunthepeg

Thank you, brethren


----------



## HanSolo

Don't turn into Jiminy. I like you guy


----------



## irunthepeg

DuckJet said:


> Don't turn into Jiminy. I like you guy




Jam`es C`rcjket?


----------



## HanSolo

Stop pls


----------



## Bee Sheriff

DuckJet said:


> Don't turn into Jiminy. I like you guy




shut up


----------



## irunthepeg

DuckJet said:


> Stop pls




Thank


----------



## Voight

Name: JP/Junior
Sex: Male
Hometown: San Antonio, Texas/Louisville, Kentucky
Current Location: Toronto (Born here, spent my early years at two locations above)
Nationality: German/Irish-Croatian
Height: 6'1
Weight: Need to check.
Hair Color: Light brown/blonde
Eye Color: Gray Blue
Mode of Transportation: Truck 
Favorite Hockey Team: Chicago Blackhawks 
Favorite Player: Jonathan Toews/Drew Doughty, Joe Sakic
College Attended/Attending: Never went.
Favorite Video Game: Halo 3, GTA San Andreas/Vice City/4/5
Favorite Song: Say Whats Real - Drake, You & The Beach - Luke Bryan
Favorite Band: Coldplay
Favorite Movie: Goodfellas
Favorite Food: Anything Italian.
Favorite TV Show: Chicago PD
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Jonathan Toews 2010 Home Jersey, Evgeni Malkin 2009 SCF Home Jersey, JVR 2012 Away Jersey, Jonathan Bernier 2014 Home Jersey, 2010 Canada Hockey Olympic Team, 1980's Islanders Home Jersey. I collect many sports jerseys so my hockey one isn't the biggest.


----------



## Dog

Shawked said:


> Name: JP/Junior
> Sex: Male
> Hometown: San Antonio, Texas/Louisville, Kentucky
> Current Location: Toronto (Born here, spent my early years at two locations above)
> Nationality: German/Irish-Croatian
> Height: 6'1
> Weight: Need to check.
> Hair Color: Light brown/blonde
> Eye Color: Gray Blue
> Mode of Transportation: Truck
> Favorite Hockey Team: Chicago Blackhawks
> Favorite Player: Jonathan Toews/Drew Doughty, Joe Sakic
> College Attended/Attending: Never went.
> Favorite Video Game: Halo 3, GTA San Andreas/Vice City/4/5
> Favorite Song: Say Whats Real - Drake, You & The Beach - Luke Bryan
> Favorite Band: Coldplay
> Favorite Movie: Goodfellas
> Favorite Food: Anything Italian.
> Favorite TV Show: Chicago PD
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Jonathan Toews 2010 Home Jersey, Evgeni Malkin 2009 SCF Home Jersey, JVR 2012 Away Jersey, Jonathan Bernier 2014 Home Jersey, 2010 Canada Hockey Olympic Team, 1980's Islanders Home Jersey. I collect many sports jerseys so my hockey one isn't the biggest.




welcome


----------



## HanSolo

Voyager said:


> shut up




Come at me. Go ruin LUT some more. Kanye sucks, bon Iver is overrated trash, and Ted Cruz is smarter than you. Come at me.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Ted Cruz is not smarter than me


----------



## HanSolo

Donald Trump is too


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Hello fellow posters. I am Voyager and I love DuckJet

Name: Jangling Man
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Hometown: Menifee, CA
Current Location: Same
Nationality: American
Height: 5'11
Weight: 170lbs
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: Car
Job: Stocker/Cashier at Costco
Favorite Hockey Team: Kings
Favorite Player: Patrick Kane
College Attended/Attending: Not yet, but community after the summer
Favorite Video Game: NHL Series
Favorite Song: I'll Come Running by Brian Eno
Favorite Band: Kanye West, Brian Eno, Mac DeMarco, Tyler the Creator
Favorite Movie: Rushmore
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: Don't watch TV
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: White 2014 Sochi USA


----------



## Jan Rutta

Suck up


----------



## Dog

Voyager said:


> Hello fellow posters. I am Voyager and I love DuckJet
> 
> Name: Jangling Man
> Age: 19
> Sex: Male
> Hometown: Menifee, CA
> Current Location: Same
> Nationality: American
> Height: 5'11
> Weight: 170lbs
> Hair Color: Black
> Eye Color: Brown
> Mode of Transportation: Car
> Job: Stocker/Cashier at Costco
> Favorite Hockey Team: Kings
> Favorite Player: Patrick Kane
> College Attended/Attending: Not yet, but community after the summer
> Favorite Video Game: NHL Series
> Favorite Song: I'll Come Running by Brian Eno
> Favorite Band: Kanye West, Brian Eno, Mac DeMarco, Tyler the Creator
> Favorite Movie: Rushmore
> Favorite Food: Pizza
> Favorite TV Show: Don't watch TV
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: White 2014 Sochi USA




Welcome


----------



## irunthepeg

Voyager said:


> Hello fellow posters. I am Voyager and I love DuckJet
> 
> Name: Jangling Man
> Age: 19
> Sex: Male
> Hometown: Menifee, CA
> Current Location: Same
> Nationality: American
> Height: 5'11
> Weight: 170lbs
> Hair Color: Black
> Eye Color: Brown
> Mode of Transportation: Car
> Job: Stocker/Cashier at Costco
> Favorite Hockey Team: Kings
> Favorite Player: Patrick Kane
> College Attended/Attending: Not yet, but community after the summer
> Favorite Video Game: NHL Series
> Favorite Song: I'll Come Running by Brian Eno
> Favorite Band: Kanye West, Brian Eno, Mac DeMarco, Tyler the Creator
> Favorite Movie: Rushmore
> Favorite Food: Pizza
> Favorite TV Show: Don't watch TV
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: White 2014 Sochi USA




Love you too


----------



## 12ozPapa

Name: My username.
Age: 28
Sex: M
Hometown: Riverside, CA
Current Location: R.S.M., CA
Nationality: American
Height: 6'0
Weight: 205
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Hazel
Mode of Transportation: 2014 Jeep Patriot
Job: Field Assistant/Student
Favorite Hockey Team: Anaheim Ducks
Favorite Player: None
College Attended/Attending: Saddleback Community College
Favorite Video Game: Too many!
Favorite Song: " "
Favorite Band: " "
Favorite Movie: " "
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: None
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: One home/one away Ducks jersey.


----------



## Dog

12ozPapa said:


> Name: My username.
> Age: 28
> Sex: M
> Hometown: Riverside, CA
> Current Location: R.S.M., CA
> Nationality: American
> Height: 6'0
> Weight: 205
> Hair Color: Brown
> Eye Color: Hazel
> Mode of Transportation: 2014 Jeep Patriot
> Job: Field Assistant/Student
> Favorite Hockey Team: Anaheim Ducks
> Favorite Player: None
> College Attended/Attending: Saddleback Community College
> Favorite Video Game: Too many!
> Favorite Song: " "
> Favorite Band: " "
> Favorite Movie: " "
> Favorite Food: Pizza
> Favorite TV Show: None
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: One home/one away Ducks jersey.



Welcome


----------



## irunthepeg

12ozPapa said:


> Name: My username.
> Age: 28
> Sex: M
> Hometown: Riverside, CA
> Current Location: R.S.M., CA
> Nationality: American
> Height: 6'0
> Weight: 205
> Hair Color: Brown
> Eye Color: Hazel
> Mode of Transportation: 2014 Jeep Patriot
> Job: Field Assistant/Student
> Favorite Hockey Team: Anaheim Ducks
> Favorite Player: None
> College Attended/Attending: Saddleback Community College
> Favorite Video Game: Too many!
> Favorite Song: " "
> Favorite Band: " "
> Favorite Movie: " "
> Favorite Food: Pizza
> Favorite TV Show: None
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: One home/one away Ducks jersey.




Welcome, stay away from DuckJet and all other Ducks fans


----------



## The Gongshow

Those who arrive, survive. Welcome to LNGE


----------



## SladeWilson23

The Gongshow said:


> Those who arrive, survive. Welcome to LNGE




You're not gonna eat my leg, are you?


----------



## Dog

Hell Raiser said:


> You're not gonna eat my leg, are you?




Welcome


----------



## The Gongshow

Hell Raiser said:


> You're not gonna eat my leg, are you?




How many walkers have you killed?
How many people have you killed?
why?


----------



## nafnlaus

Name: nafnlaus
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Hometown: Ottawa, ON
Current Location: Waterloo
Nationality: Canadian 
Height: 6' 4
Weight: 165
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Green
Mode of Transportation: Bus
Job: Student 
Favorite Hockey Team: Wings
Favorite Player: Brendan Gallagher
College Attended/Attending: Waterloo
Favorite Video Game: EHM
Favorite Song: Too many to list
Favorite Band: Too many to list
Favorite Movie: Too many to list
Favorite Food: Sandwiches
Favorite TV Show: Don't watch TV
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Zetterberg red


----------



## Dog

nafnlaus said:


> Name: nafnlaus
> Age: 19
> Sex: Male
> Hometown: Ottawa, ON
> Current Location: Waterloo
> Nationality: Canadian
> Height: 6' 4
> Weight: 165
> Hair Color: Brown
> Eye Color: Green
> Mode of Transportation: Bus
> Job: Student
> Favorite Hockey Team: Wings
> Favorite Player: Brendan Gallagher
> College Attended/Attending: Waterloo
> Favorite Video Game: EHM
> Favorite Song: Too many to list
> Favorite Band: Too many to list
> Favorite Movie: Too many to list
> Favorite Food: Sandwiches
> Favorite TV Show: Don't watch TV
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Zetterberg red




Welcome


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## irunthepeg

nafnlaus said:


> Name: nafnlaus
> Age: 19
> Sex: Male
> Hometown: Ottawa, ON
> Current Location: Waterloo
> Nationality: Canadian
> Height: 6' 4
> Weight: 165
> Hair Color: Brown
> Eye Color: Green
> Mode of Transportation: Bus
> Job: Student
> Favorite Hockey Team: Wings
> Favorite Player: Brendan Gallagher
> College Attended/Attending: Waterloo
> Favorite Video Game: EHM
> Favorite Song: Too many to list
> Favorite Band: Too many to list
> Favorite Movie: Too many to list
> Favorite Food: Sandwiches
> Favorite TV Show: Don't watch TV
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Zetterberg red




Welcome fam


----------



## Bee Sheriff

nafnlaus said:


> Name: nafnlaus
> Age: 19
> Sex: Male
> Hometown: Ottawa, ON
> Current Location: Waterloo
> Nationality: Canadian
> Height: 6' 4
> Weight: 165
> Hair Color: Brown
> Eye Color: Green
> Mode of Transportation: Bus
> Job: Student
> Favorite Hockey Team: Wings
> Favorite Player: Brendan Gallagher
> College Attended/Attending: Waterloo
> Favorite Video Game: EHM
> Favorite Song: Too many to list
> Favorite Band: Too many to list
> Favorite Movie: Too many to list
> Favorite Food: *Sandwiches*
> Favorite TV Show: Don't watch TV
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Zetterberg red




What kind of sandwiches


----------



## irunthepeg

EHM 2007 GOAT game ever


----------



## nafnlaus

Jangling Man said:


> What kind of sandwiches




Ham Sandwiches

Turkey is terrible


----------



## Bee Sheriff

nafnlaus said:


> Ham Sandwiches
> 
> Turkey is terrible




Black Forest Ham GOAT


----------



## SladeWilson23

Jangling Man said:


> Black Forest Ham GOAT




Honey ham is delish.


----------



## nafnlaus

Jangling Man said:


> Black Forest Ham GOAT




Bacon>Black Forest Ham>everything else

Yes, I'm aware bacon is not ham.


----------



## Jan Rutta

But bacon goes ham


----------



## Dog

Bacon isn't even that good


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Doland said:


> Bacon isn't even that good




****ing idiot


----------



## nafnlaus

Doland said:


> Bacon isn't even that good




I have no respect for you anymore


----------



## Jan Rutta

Doland said:


> Bacon isn't even that good




Well poo on u


----------



## The Gongshow

Doland said:


> Bacon isn't even that good




Welcome to the LNGE


----------



## SladeWilson23

Bacon is tasty.


----------



## BigMac1212

Name: Lee
Age: 32
Sex: Male
Hometown: Tempe, AZ (Born in Memphis, TN)
Current Location: Same as hometown
Nationality: Mostly German-American 
Height: 6-2 
Weight: last check 339 
Hair Color: Brown 
Eye Color: Hazel 
Mode of Transportation: Valley Metro Bus (don't tell deviantART I can't drive  
Job: Courtesy Clerk
Favorite Hockey Team: Arizona Coyotes
Favorite Player: Shane Doan
College Attended/Attending: Mesa Community College, still attending even after getting a degree and 2 certificates of completion
Favorite Video Game: Kingdom Hearts HD 2.5 ReMIX
Favorite Song: The live version of "Friends 
Favorite Band: Garth Brooks (Kinda obvious) 
Favorite Movie: Get back to me after I watch "Zootopia" Right now, Star Trek II. 
Favorite Food: Dry Rub Ribs 
Favorite TV Show: Star Trek The Next Generation Season 1 (I'm odd)
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: None, yet.

(I do have a mild form of autism/Asperger's Syndrome. I'm just saying I may act weird or different because I think differently. Fair warning.)


----------



## ap3x

BigMac1212 said:


> (I do have a mild form of autism/Asperger's Syndrome. I'm just saying I may act weird or different because I think differently. Fair warning.)




Seen the Bridge (Swedish version) and liked it? I loved how they raised the audience's awareness for the syndrome, 
in a really funny way. The actress did an outstanding job.


----------



## The Gongshow

BigMac1212 said:


> Name: Lee
> Age: 32
> Sex: Male
> Hometown: Tempe, AZ (Born in Memphis, TN)
> Current Location: Same as hometown
> Nationality: Mostly German-American
> Height: 6-2
> Weight: last check 339
> Hair Color: Brown
> Eye Color: Hazel
> Mode of Transportation: Valley Metro Bus (don't tell deviantART I can't drive
> Job: Courtesy Clerk
> Favorite Hockey Team: Arizona Coyotes
> Favorite Player: Shane Doan
> College Attended/Attending: Mesa Community College, still attending even after getting a degree and 2 certificates of completion
> Favorite Video Game: Kingdom Hearts HD 2.5 ReMIX
> Favorite Song: The live version of "Friends
> Favorite Band: Garth Brooks (Kinda obvious)
> Favorite Movie: Get back to me after I watch "Zootopia" Right now, Star Trek II.
> Favorite Food: Dry Rub Ribs
> Favorite TV Show: Star Trek The Next Generation Season 1 (I'm odd)
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: None, yet.
> 
> (I do have a mild form of autism/Asperger's Syndrome. I'm just saying I may act weird or different because I think differently. Fair warning.)




Welcome to the LNGE. Those who arrive, survive.


----------



## BigMac1212

ap3x said:


> Seen the Bridge (Swedish version) and liked it? I loved how they raised the audience's awareness for the syndrome,
> in a really funny way. The actress did an outstanding job.




Not yet. I will check it out on YouTube, hopefully.


----------



## ap3x

Won't find much on youtube. First two seasons are on Netflix though.


----------



## BigMac1212

ap3x said:


> Won't find much on youtube. First two seasons are on Netflix though.




Thanks. I have Netflix on my computer, so I will check it out.


----------



## Dog

Hey guys, I'm Jungle Jim!

Chicken wings


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Jungle Jim said:


> Hey guys, I'm Jungle Jim!
> 
> Chicken wings




Okay TJ


----------



## irunthepeg

Jungle Jim said:


> Hey guys, I'm Jungle Jim!
> 
> Chicken wings




Welcome friend. You are loved here.


----------



## The Gongshow

Jungle Jim said:


> Hey guys, I'm Jungle Jim!
> 
> Chicken wings




Welcome to the LNGE. Those who arrive survive.


----------



## tha shape

Been a member since 09 but lost touch w/ the forum so I'll re-introduce meself.

Name: Shape
Age: 30
Sex: Male
Hometown: Haddonfield
Current Location: Private
Nationality: Americano
Height: Backes
Weight: Backes
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: Whomever leaves their keys in their car. 
Job: Private
Favorite Hockey Team: Haddonfield Ice Killers
Favorite Player: Private
Favorite Song: Toughest question to answer
Favorite Band: Radiohead
Favorite Movie: Halloween(s)
Favorite Food: Almost as tough as favorite song
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Hartford Whalers

Thanks for your time friends. Off to stalk Lorie Strode....


----------



## Dog

tha shape said:


> Been a member since 09 but lost touch w/ the forum so I'll re-introduce meself.
> 
> Name: Shape
> Age: 27
> Sex: Male
> Hometown: Small town, CT
> Current Location: Dirty city, CT
> Nationality: Americano
> Height: Zucarello
> Weight: Kane
> Hair Color: Brown
> Eye Color: Brown
> Mode of Transportation: A luxury coupe
> Job: Enforcer
> Favorite Hockey Team: NY Rangers
> Favorite Player: Love Zucarello
> College Attended/Attending: state school in CT, graduated 5 years ago
> Favorite Video Game: Super Smash N64
> Favorite Song: Toughest question to answer
> Favorite Band: Radiohead
> Favorite Movie: Halloween(s)
> Favorite Food: Almost as tough as favorite song
> Favorite TV Show: Almost as tough as favorite food
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Hartford Whalers
> 
> Thanks for your time friends. Off to stalk Lorie Strode....




welcome


----------



## Excitable Boy

Name: Peter
Age:35
Sex:M
Hometown:Seattle
Current Location:Florida 
Nationality:US/Can dual 
Height:6 ft 
Weight: something
Hair Color:Brown
Eye Color:Green
Mode of Transportation: Dirty old pick up 
Job:Marine salvage
Favorite Hockey Team: Canucks/Panthers tie
Favorite Player: Pavel Bure
College Attended/Attending:None
Favorite Video Game:Red Dead Redemption 
Favorite Song: Piano Fighter
Favorite Band: Warren Zevon
Favorite Movie: The Wolfman (1940)
Favorite Food: Whisky 
Favorite TV Show: Dexter
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Lots


----------



## Mantis

Dr Strangelove said:


> Name: Peter
> Age:35
> Sex:M
> Hometown:Seattle
> Current Location:Florida
> Nationality:US/Can dual
> Height:6 ft
> Weight: something
> Hair Color:Brown
> Eye Color:Green
> Mode of Transportation: Dirty old pick up
> Job:Marine salvage
> Favorite Hockey Team: Canucks/Panthers tie
> Favorite Player: Pavel Bure
> College Attended/Attending:None
> Favorite Video Game:Red Dead Redemption
> Favorite Song: Piano Fighter
> Favorite Band: Warren Zevon
> Favorite Movie: The Wolfman (1940)
> Favorite Food: Whisky
> Favorite TV Show: Dexter
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Lots



There is only room for one doctor around these parts boy...


----------



## Excitable Boy

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> There is only room for one doctor around these parts boy...




I think this calls for a thunderdome-esk solution....


----------



## Dog

Dr Strangelove said:


> Name: Peter
> Age:35
> Sex:M
> Hometown:Seattle
> Current Location:Florida
> Nationality:US/Can dual
> Height:6 ft
> Weight: something
> Hair Color:Brown
> Eye Color:Green
> Mode of Transportation: Dirty old pick up
> Job:Marine salvage
> Favorite Hockey Team: Canucks/Panthers tie
> Favorite Player: Pavel Bure
> College Attended/Attending:None
> Favorite Video Game:Red Dead Redemption
> Favorite Song: Piano Fighter
> Favorite Band: Warren Zevon
> Favorite Movie: The Wolfman (1940)
> Favorite Food: Whisky
> Favorite TV Show: Dexter
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Lots




Welcome


----------



## AstrophysicalJet

Name: Daniel
Age: 28
Sex: M
Hometown: Coquitlam
Current Location: Copenhagen, Denmark
Nationality: Canadian/Danish. Dad is Canadian, Mom is Danish, but has been a Canadian citizen since the 70s.
Height: 6,1
Weight: 195
Hair Color: Jet black
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: Car (Range Rover)
Job: Physicist
Favorite Hockey Team: Duh
Favorite Player: Ever - Pavel Bure, Now - more than one fav.
College Attended/Attending: Boulder, DTU (Copenhagen), UBC
Favorite Video Game: NHL and the GTA series, Skyrim and The Metal Gear games.
Favorite Song: M83, outro - The thing that should not be, Metallica.
Favorite Band: Metallica
Favorite Movie: Cloud Atlas
Favorite Food: Thai
Favorite TV Show: The Walking dead, The Good wife, Extant. American Dad and Family Guy are also loved.
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Present Canucks, 1995 Canucks, Team Canada, and a very old NYI jersey are the only ones I wear and have in Denmark. I have more than 15 at my parents house back home.


----------



## Dog

ImGoingNucks said:


> Name: Daniel
> Age: 28
> Sex: M
> Hometown: Coquitlam
> Current Location: Copenhagen, Denmark
> Nationality: Canadian/Danish. Dad is Canadian, Mom is Danish, but has been a Canadian citizen since the 70s.
> Height: 6,1
> Weight: 195
> Hair Color: Jet black
> Eye Color: Brown
> Mode of Transportation: Car (Range Rover)
> Job: Physicist
> Favorite Hockey Team: Duh
> Favorite Player: Ever - Pavel Bure, Now - more than one fav.
> College Attended/Attending: Boulder, DTU (Copenhagen), UBC
> Favorite Video Game: NHL and the GTA series, Skyrim and The Metal Gear games.
> Favorite Song: M83, Intro - The thing that should not be, Metallica.
> Favorite Band: Metallica
> Favorite Movie: Cloud Atlas
> Favorite Food: Thai
> Favorite TV Show: The Walking dead, The Good wife, Extant. American Dad and Family Guy are also loved.
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Present Canucks, 1995 Canucks, Team Canada, and a very old NYI jersey are the only ones I wear and have in Denmark. I have more than 15 at my parents house back home.



Welcome


----------



## AstrophysicalJet

Doland said:


> Welcome





Thanks yous


----------



## The Gongshow

Those who arrive survive. Welcome to LNGE


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Dr Strangelove said:


> I think this calls for a thunderdome-esk solution....




17 posts!! 

2014 don't compute


----------



## SladeWilson23

The Gongshow said:


> Those who arrive survive. Welcome to LNGE




You don't have to say this every time.


----------



## The Gongshow

Glenn Rhee said:


> You don't have to say this every time.




Shut up!!! yes I do!! Don't make me get Lucille! We pissing our pants yet? Yep, its going to be pee pee pants city here real soon!


----------



## Pharrell Williams

hi..


----------



## irunthepeg

Hello all,

I am irunthepeg.


----------



## Dog

irunthepeg said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am irunthepeg.




Please stay on topic


----------



## irunthepeg

Doland said:


> Please stay on topic




welcome


----------



## Guerzy

Writers Needed


*Don't apply for Slovakia because I already did


----------



## S A W F T*

My name is Doland and it is my birthday.


----------



## The Gongshow

Those who arrive, survive


----------



## Pip

Guerzy said:


> Writers Needed
> 
> 
> *Don't apply for Slovakia because I already did




I applied for Slovakia


----------



## Dog

S A W F T said:


> My name is Doland and it is my birthday.




Happy birthday my friend


----------



## Pharrell Williams

bpom vegazn


----------



## Snarky Coyote

Name: John
Age: 48
Sex: M
Hometown: Phoenix 
Current Location: Phoenix 
Nationality: Caucasian 
Height: 6-3
Weight: too much 
Hair Color: gray/brown
Eye Color: blue 
Mode of Transportation: Kia Optima 
Job: Union officer
Favorite Hockey Team: Coyotes 
Favorite Player: Dallas Drake 
College Attended/Attending: AWC/NAU
Favorite Video Game: Everquest
Favorite Song: Angel Mine, Cowboy Junkees
Favorite Band: Violent Femmes 
Favorite Movie: Shawshank Redemption 
Favorite Food: wings 
Favorite TV Show: Gotham 
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Lots of Yotes, Jets, mustangs ICP and a Macon Bacon jersey


----------



## Boom Boom Bear

Snarky Coyote said:


> Favorite Food: wings


----------



## KrisLetAngry

irunthepeg said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am irunthepeg.




Nice to meet you


----------



## Dog

Kanye West said:


> Nice to meet you




I feel like me and taylor might still have sex

I made that ***** famous


----------



## S A W F T*

Time to lock this ol boy up and start a farewell thread.


----------



## irunthepeg

Kanye West said:


> Nice to meet you






Doland said:


> I feel like me and taylor might still have sex
> 
> I made that ***** famous




welcome


----------



## The Gongshow

Hello


----------



## Itkonen

Hey. Nice to meet you. My name is It... Yeah okay who am I kidding ya'll just here to get that post count up to seem like a knowledgeable person on the other side. Pathetic. I'm not here for that.


----------



## The Gongshow

Itkonen said:


> Hey. Nice to meet you. My name is It... Yeah okay who am I kidding ya'll just here to get that post count up to seem like a knowledgeable person on the other side. Pathetic. I'm not here for that.




Dolands Vegan


----------



## irunthepeg

Itkonen said:


> Hey. Nice to meet you. My name is It... Yeah okay who am I kidding ya'll just here to get that post count up to seem like a knowledgeable person on the other side. Pathetic. I'm not here for that.




ROFL exposed

Welcome


----------



## 42

Name: 42
Age: 42
Sex: Yes
Hometown: Upennx, Uranus
Current Location: Downennx, Uranus
Nationality: Uranusian
Height: Blue
Weight: Heavy
Hair Color: Green
Eye Color: Purple
Mode of Transportation: Hovercraft
Job: Proctologist
Favorite Hockey Team: Johnstown Chiefs
Favorite Player: Matt Cooke
College Attended/Attending: Yes
Favorite Video Game: Video games are for Earthlings
Favorite Song: Holst's Uranus (not really a song but close enough)
Favorite Band: UV
Favorite Movie: 2001 Space Odyssy
Favorite Food: McDonald's
Favorite TV Show: The Golden Girls
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: I'm not made of money.


----------



## Dog

42 said:


> Name: 42
> Age: 42
> Sex: Yes
> Hometown: Upennx, Uranus
> Current Location: Downennx, Uranus
> Nationality: Uranusian
> Height: Blue
> Weight: Heavy
> Hair Color: Green
> Eye Color: Purple
> Mode of Transportation: Hovercraft
> Job: Proctologist
> Favorite Hockey Team: Johnstown Chiefs
> Favorite Player: Matt Cooke
> College Attended/Attending: Yes
> Favorite Video Game: Video games are for Earthlings
> Favorite Song: Holst's Uranus (not really a song but close enough)
> Favorite Band: UV
> Favorite Movie: 2001 Space Odyssy
> Favorite Food: McDonald's
> Favorite TV Show: The Golden Girls
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: I'm not made of money.




You're not welcome


----------



## 42

Doland said:


> You're not welcome




Is it Matt Cooke?


----------



## Dog

42 said:


> Is it Matt Cooke?




Your jokes were bad too


----------



## 42

Doland said:


> Your jokes were bad too




What jokes?


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Nobody likes you when your..M 42


----------



## Billerdzzz

Hello! Just introducing myself here!


----------



## Dog

PSC said:


> Hello! Just introducing myself here!




list of posters who are woke af:

jangling man
doland
satan
irunthepeg
chris hagen
cyclone launch
[Reply] [!!]


----------



## Bee Sheriff

list of posters who are woke af:

jangling man
doland
satan
irunthepeg
chris hagen
cyclone launch


----------



## irunthepeg

list of posters who are woke af:

jangling man
doland
satan
irunthepeg
chris hagen
cyclone launch


----------



## KrisLetAngry

HI I'm kanye west


----------



## Bee Sheriff

list of posters who are woke af:

jangling man
doland
satan
irunthepeg
chris hagen
cyclone launch
kanye west


----------



## Dog

list of posters who are woke af:

jangling man
doland
satan
irunthepeg
chris hagen
cyclone launch
kanye west


----------



## irunthepeg

list of posters who are woke af:

jangling man
doland
satan
irunthepeg
chris hagen
cyclone launch
kanye west


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Hello everybody!!


----------



## KrisLetAngry

irunthepeg said:


> list of posters who are woke af:
> 
> jangling man
> doland
> satan
> irunthepeg
> chris hagen
> cyclone launch
> kanye west




I was about to say better add yourself but then I saw your name


----------



## Dog

KrisLetAngry said:


> Hello everybody!!




nice meme bro


----------



## M2Beezy

Name: Darnell
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Hometown: Vancity
Current Location: Vancity
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 6'4
Weight: 180
Hair Color: Blonde
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: Car
Job: Student
Favorite Hockey Team: Canucks
Favorite Player: Luongo Burrows Skinner Horvat Boeser
College Attended/Attending: UBC in a few years!
Favorite Video Game: Dont play games
Favorite Song: Best of you - foo fighters
Favorite Band: Foo Fighters Nickelback U2
Favorite Movie: Red Dawn - either one 
Favorite Food: Pizza and Chinese
Favorite TV Show: Hockey!
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Luongo Burrows Horvat


----------



## Dog

Mogilny to Bure said:


> Name: Darnell
> Age: 16
> Sex: Male
> Hometown: Vancity
> Current Location: Vancity
> Nationality: Canadian
> Height: 6'4
> Weight: 180
> Hair Color: Blonde
> Eye Color: Blue
> Mode of Transportation: Car
> Job: Student
> Favorite Hockey Team: Canucks
> Favorite Player: Luongo Burrows Skinner Horvat Boeser
> College Attended/Attending: UBC in a few years!
> Favorite Video Game: Dont play games
> Favorite Song: Best of you - foo fighters
> Favorite Band: Foo Fighters Nickelback U2
> Favorite Movie: Red Dawn - either one
> Favorite Food: Pizza and Chinese
> Favorite TV Show: Hockey!
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Luongo Burrows Horvat



welcome to the memehood


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Mogilny to Bure said:


> Name: Darnell
> Age: 16
> Sex: Male
> Hometown: Vancity
> Current Location: Vancity
> Nationality: Canadian
> Height: 6'4
> Weight: 180
> Hair Color: Blonde
> Eye Color: Blue
> Mode of Transportation: Car
> Job: Student
> Favorite Hockey Team: Canucks
> Favorite Player: Luongo Burrows Skinner Horvat Boeser
> College Attended/Attending: UBC in a few years!
> Favorite Video Game: Dont play games
> Favorite Song: Best of you - foo fighters
> Favorite Band: Foo Fighters Nickelback U2
> Favorite Movie: Red Dawn - either one
> Favorite Food: Pizza and Chinese
> Favorite TV Show: Hockey!
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Luongo Burrows Horvat




Hi


----------



## irunthepeg

KrisLetAngry said:


> I was about to say better add yourself but then I saw your name




stay woke brother


----------



## The Gongshow

Those who arrive survive


----------



## Hammettf2b

Snarky Coyote said:


> Name: John
> Age: 48
> Sex: M
> Hometown: Phoenix
> Current Location: Phoenix
> Nationality: Caucasian
> Height: 6-3
> Weight: too much
> Hair Color: gray/brown
> Eye Color: blue
> Mode of Transportation: Kia Optima
> Job: Union officer
> Favorite Hockey Team: Coyotes
> Favorite Player: Dallas Drake
> College Attended/Attending: AWC/NAU
> Favorite Video Game: Everquest
> Favorite Song: Angel Mine, Cowboy Junkees
> Favorite Band: Violent Femmes
> Favorite Movie: Shawshank Redemption
> Favorite Food: wings
> Favorite TV Show: Gotham
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Lots of Yotes, Jets, mustangs ICP and a Macon Bacon jersey






42 said:


> Name: 42
> Age: 42
> Sex: Yes
> Hometown: Upennx, Uranus
> Current Location: Downennx, Uranus
> Nationality: Uranusian
> Height: Blue
> Weight: Heavy
> Hair Color: Green
> Eye Color: Purple
> Mode of Transportation: Hovercraft
> Job: Proctologist
> Favorite Hockey Team: Johnstown Chiefs
> Favorite Player: Matt Cooke
> College Attended/Attending: Yes
> Favorite Video Game: Video games are for Earthlings
> Favorite Song: Holst's Uranus (not really a song but close enough)
> Favorite Band: UV
> Favorite Movie: 2001 Space Odyssy
> Favorite Food: McDonald's
> Favorite TV Show: The Golden Girls
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: I'm not made of money.






Mogilny to Bure said:


> Name: Darnell
> Age: 16
> Sex: Male
> Hometown: Vancity
> Current Location: Vancity
> Nationality: Canadian
> Height: 6'4
> Weight: 180
> Hair Color: Blonde
> Eye Color: Blue
> Mode of Transportation: Car
> Job: Student
> Favorite Hockey Team: Canucks
> Favorite Player: Luongo Burrows Skinner Horvat Boeser
> College Attended/Attending: UBC in a few years!
> Favorite Video Game: Dont play games
> Favorite Song: Best of you - foo fighters
> Favorite Band: Foo Fighters Nickelback U2
> Favorite Movie: Red Dawn - either one
> Favorite Food: Pizza and Chinese
> Favorite TV Show: Hockey!
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Luongo Burrows Horvat




Welcome! Please join us in the UT!

http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=2109209


----------



## extra skater

*Name:* S. Lisboa
*Age:* 32
*Sex:* Eventually
*Height:* I think around 5-9, maybe 5-10
*Weight:* A lot
*Hair Color:* Brown
*Eye Color:* Green
*Mode of Transportation:* Wife
*Job:* Copywriter, cartoonist (amateur)
*Favorite Hockey Team:* Quad City Mallards
*Favorite Player:* Incumbent (former Darren McMillan)
*Favorite Video Game:* Master System's Slap Shot
*Favorite Song:* "Drop that Puck" by The Zambonis
*Favorite Band:* The Zambonis
*Favorite Movie:* Stick and Stones
*Favorite Food:* Japanese
*Favorite TV Show:* South Park
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Ducks, Ducks (Stadium Series), Mighty Ducks, Leafs, Whalers, CSKA Moscow, Blues, Blackhaws (St. Pat's special)


----------



## Pharrell Williams

extra skater said:


> *Name:* S. Lisboa
> *Age:* 32
> *Sex:* Eventually
> *Height:* I think around 5-9, maybe 5-10
> *Weight:* A lot
> *Hair Color:* Brown
> *Eye Color:* Green
> *Mode of Transportation:* Wife
> *Job:* Copywriter, cartoonist (amateur)
> *Favorite Hockey Team:* Quad City Mallards
> *Favorite Player:* Incumbent (former Darren McMillan)
> *Favorite Video Game:* Master System's Slap Shot
> *Favorite Song:* "Drop that Puck" by The Zambonis
> *Favorite Band:* The Zambonis
> *Favorite Movie:* Stick and Stones
> *Favorite Food:* Japanese
> *Favorite TV Show:* South Park
> *Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Ducks, Ducks (Stadium Series), Mighty Ducks, Leafs, Whalers, CSKA Moscow, Blues, Blackhaws (St. Pat's special)




wow hi!


----------



## extra skater

Olli Guacamole said:


> wow hi!




Thanks, fella!


----------



## Pharrell Williams

wow i just realized i never posted one of these wow! here is information about ur favorite lounge poster!

Name: cameron
Age: 22
Sex: Male
Hometown: mason, OH
Current Location: mason, OH
Nationality: american
Height: 6'4"
Weight: 205 (imma try to drop dat)
Hair Color: brown
Eye Color: brown?
Mode of Transportation: Car
Job: teacherman
Favorite Hockey Team: penguinsz
Favorite Player: letang, fleury, malkin
College Attended/Attending: miami university (OH)
Favorite Video Game: the elder scrolls seriez
Favorite Song: that's too hard. uhh.. open mike eagle - qualifiers, das racist - girl, death grips - lord of the game, vince staples - jump off the roof to name 4.
Favorite Band: imma expand this to all musical artists. open mike eagle, das racist, fleet foxes, death grips, vince staples, clipping, lil ugly mane, vampire weekend, daft punk, lil yachty, the killers, the avett brothers, girl talk, tame impala, run the jewels, danny brown, milo, neutral milk hotel, kishi bashi, discovery
Favorite Movie: uhhhhh four lions.
Favorite Food: pad thai or chicken fingers.
Favorite TV Show: the eric andre show, comedy bang bang
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: crosby both winter classics, malkin (old home), fleury (old away), random sudbury wolves jersey, andy bathgate 1967 home jersey, sergei gonchar KHL jersey, letang (new home), uhhhh probably missing one or two but whatever.


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Olli Guacamole said:


> wow i just realized i never posted one of these wow! here is information about ur favorite lounge poster!
> 
> Name: cameron
> Age: 22
> Sex: Male
> Hometown: mason, OH
> Current Location: mason, OH
> Nationality: american
> Height: 6'4"
> Weight: 205 (imma try to drop dat)
> Hair Color: brown
> Eye Color: brown?
> Mode of Transportation: Car
> Job: teacherman
> Favorite Hockey Team: penguinsz
> Favorite Player: letang, fleury, malkin
> College Attended/Attending: miami university (OH)
> Favorite Video Game: the elder scrolls seriez
> Favorite Song: that's too hard. uhh.. open mike eagle - qualifiers, das racist - girl, death grips - lord of the game, vince staples - jump off the roof to name 4.
> Favorite Band: imma expand this to all musical artists. open mike eagle, das racist, fleet foxes, death grips, vince staples, clipping, lil ugly mane, vampire weekend, daft punk, lil yachty, the killers, the avett brothers, girl talk, tame impala, run the jewels, danny brown, milo, neutral milk hotel, kishi bashi, discovery
> Favorite Movie: uhhhhh four lions.
> Favorite Food: pad thai or chicken fingers.
> Favorite TV Show: the eric andre show, comedy bang bang
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: crosby both winter classics, malkin (old home), fleury (old away), random sudbury wolves jersey, andy bathgate 1967 home jersey, sergei gonchar KHL jersey, letang (new home), uhhhh probably missing one or two but whatever.




Wow I just realized I've never done one!!

NAME: Eric
Age: 22
Sex: male
Hometown: don't have one
Current location: Moose Jaw technically in Regina for 2 more days 
Nationality: Canada
Height 6 0
Weight 195
Eye color blue
Hair color brown
Transportation: SUV
Job student
College: saskpolytechnic
Favre hockey team: pens then bucks
Favre video game: dota 2?
Favorite song: can't answer this 
Favorite movie also cantankerous this
Favre food: Idk
Favre TV show: don't have one don't watch TV often
Favorite players: luongo Maatta Bozak malkin letang 
Favre band: don't have one
Jersey's: Canucks 06 07 Jersey,Maatta malkin kessel letang and Murray


----------



## Trae Young

Hi

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters.


----------



## hansomreiste

Hi all! Have been here for some time but still,
*
Name:* Emre 
*Age:* 22
*Sex:* Male
*Hometown:* Tekirdağ, Turkey
*Current Location:* İstanbul, Turkey
*Nationality:* Turkish
*Height:* 178 cm (5 ft 10 in, I guess?)
*Weight:* 90 kg (198 lbs)
*Hair Color:* Brown
*Eye Color:* Brown
*Mode of Transportation:* Ferry
*Job:* Student & Journalist & Editor
*Favorite Hockey Team:* Avangard Omsk
*Favorite Player:* Pavel Datsyuk
*College Attended/Attending:* Istanbul University
*Favorite Video Game:* Call of Duty 2
*Favorite Song:* Feuer und Wasser, Robo Sapien, Fieber...
*Favorite Band:* Oomph, Rammstein, Cultus Ferox, Die Krupps, EinstÃ¼rzende Neubauten, Modern Talking... 
*Favorite Movie:* Leviathan, Der Untergang, Das Boot, Plemya
*Favorite Food:* Well, hehe... The magic starts in letter K and ends in B. See the thing just above my nickname - forgot what it's called.
*Favorite TV Show:* None
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:* None at the moment. Wishing to have Avangard, Traktor, Amur and Sharks in future.


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Hello...

Great harambe

#dicksoutforHarambe


----------



## Pharrell Williams

this thread is a bunch of people that introduced themselves then never posted in the lounge again why does it exist


----------



## Butchered

Name: Sean
Age: 31
Sex: Male
Hometown: Orlando, FL 
Current Location: Little Rock, AR
Nationality: God bless the USA
Hair Color: Brown 
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: 2013 Kia Optima SXL 
Job: IT Support
Favorite Hockey Team: Tampa Bay Lightning
Favorite Player: Nikita Kucherov
College Attended/Attending: PTC
Favorite Video Game: Anything RPG from early 90's-like 2005
Favorite Song: Box Chevy by Yelawolf
Favorite Band: Counterparts
Favorite Movie: How High
Favorite Food: Steak
Favorite TV Show: Lost
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: None


----------



## Hansen

Name: Eliot
Age: 21
Sex: Male
Hometown: Nanaimo, BC
Current Location: Nanaimo, BC
Nationality: Canehdian
Hair Color: Brown 
Eye Color: Hazel
Mode of Transportation: Sold my car to buy clothes lmao
Job: Forestry
Favorite Hockey Team: The team currently being oppressed by the artist formerly known as James Elmer Benning
Favorite Player: J-rod McCann
College Attended/Attending: VIU
Favorite Video Game: Chel, RPGs
Favorite Song: Im a flavour of the week kind of guy
Favorite Band: ^
Favorite Movie: Spirited Away
Favorite Food: Anything my mum makes
Favorite TV Show: Mushishi
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Hansen 36 Canucks home jersey, Bure 10 Flying Skate Away


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Hello welcome


----------



## 10coach*

Name: 
Age: 26
Sex: Yes/Male. Not sure what the question is specifically
Hometown: a hockey market
Current Location: Ohio
Nationality: American 
Height: 6'1
Weight: 193
Hair Color: blonde
Eye Color: blessed to have blonde hair and blue eyes.
Mode of Transportation: 2016 F 150
Job: Referee
Favorite Hockey Team: Cannot disclose
Favorite Player: n/a
College Attended/Attending: Cannot disclose
Favorite Video Game: NHL 2k5
Favorite Song: Springsteen
Favorite Band: Eric Church
Favorite Movie: Mean Girls
Favorite Food: Potatoes
Favorite TV Show: All time I'll say Jersey Shore or the Hills
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: no


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Blandi said:


> Name:
> Age: 26
> Sex: Yes/Male. Not sure what the question is specifically
> Hometown: a hockey market
> Current Location: Ohio
> Nationality: American
> Height: 6'1
> Weight: 193
> Hair Color: blonde
> Eye Color: blessed to have blonde hair and blue eyes.
> Mode of Transportation: 2016 F 150
> Job: Referee
> Favorite Hockey Team: Cannot disclose
> Favorite Player: n/a
> College Attended/Attending: Cannot disclose
> Favorite Video Game: NHL 2k5
> Favorite Song: Springsteen
> Favorite Band: Eric Church
> Favorite Movie: Mean Girls
> Favorite Food: Potatoes
> Favorite TV Show: All time I'll say Jersey Shore or the Hills
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: no




What is this


----------



## Hansen

Blandi said:


> Name:
> Age: 26
> Sex: Yes/Male. Not sure what the question is specifically
> Hometown: a hockey market
> Current Location: Ohio
> Nationality: American
> Height: 6'1
> Weight: 193
> Hair Color: blonde
> Eye Color: blessed to have blonde hair and blue eyes.
> Mode of Transportation: 2016 F 150
> Job: Referee
> Favorite Hockey Team: Cannot disclose
> Favorite Player: n/a
> College Attended/Attending: Cannot disclose
> Favorite Video Game: NHL 2k5
> Favorite Song: Springsteen
> Favorite Band: Eric Church
> Favorite Movie: Mean Girls
> Favorite Food: Potatoes
> Favorite TV Show: All time I'll say Jersey Shore or the Hills
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: no




whats good TJ


----------



## 10coach*

Olli Guacamole said:


> What is this




Hey there


----------



## Dog

Welcome


----------



## irunthepeg

Welcome


----------



## The Gongshow

Weber said:


> Welcome




Aren't you supposed to be a Dallas fan?


----------



## Dog

The Gongshow said:


> Aren't you supposed to be a Dallas fan?




Ehat


----------



## Club

Mitchell
23
Canada
5'8
172lbs

I love hockey


----------



## irunthepeg

TorontoBlueJays said:


> Mitchell
> 23
> Canada
> 5'8
> 172lbs
> 
> I love hockey




Hey Mitch


----------



## sdf

Alexei 30yo


----------



## Powerslave

*Name: Vladimir
Age: 26
Sex: M
Hometown: Podgorica, Montenegro
Current Location: Upstate NY
Nationality: Montenegrin
Height: 6'2
Weight: 230lbs
Hair Color: salt n pepper 
Eye Color: gray/blue
Mode of Transportation: teleport
Job: security
Favorite Hockey Team: Red Wings
Favorite Player: Nick Lidstrom
College Attended/Attending: University of Montenegro, Faculty of Economics
Favorite Video Game: Baldur's Gate 2
Favorite Song: Stairway to Heaven
Favorite Band: Iron Maiden
Favorite Movie: Beverly Hills Ninja
Favorite Food: mac n cheese
Favorite TV Show: Doctor Who
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Datsyuk 07-08 home, Zetterberg 10-11 home, Karlsson Team Sweden blue...*


----------



## TheBluePenguin

*Name:* Shawn 
*Age:* 35
*Sex:* Male
*Hometown:* St Louis Mo
*Current Location:*St Louis Mo
*Nationality:* 
*Height:* 5'8
*Weight:* 250
*Hair Color:* Brown
*Eye Color:* Green
*Mode of Transportation:* Car
*Job:* Programmer
*Favorite Hockey Team:* Blues
*Favorite Player:* Mario
*College Attended/Attending:*UMSL
*Favorite Video Game:* Mario 64
*Favorite Song:* 
*Favorite Band: *Foo Fighters, Beatles, Queen, Childish Gambino, many more
*Favorite Movie:* Shawshank, 12 angry men
*Favorite Food:* Pizza
*Favorite TV Show:* Breaking Bad, Walking Dead
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:* 3-4 different Blues, old Pens, Jagr Caps, Wings Red, couple of my own form younger years


----------



## VoluntaryDom

Dominic
Lightning fan
15
Male
Tampa


----------



## Rodgerwilco

*Name: *Tony
*Age: *26
*Sex: *Male
*Hometown: *Suburb of Pittsburgh
*Current Location: *Different suburb of Pittsburgh
*Nationality: *American
*Height: *bout 5'11
*Weight: *Bout 210
*Hair Color: *Brown
*Eye Color: *Brown
*Mode of Transportation: *Dodge Stratus
*Job: *Mental Health Counselor
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Pittsburgh Penguins
*Favorite Player: *Current on Pens - Hornqvist. Current overall - McDavid
*College Attended/Attending: *Attended Indiana University of PA (not affiliated with Indiana U)
*Favorite Video Game: *Runescape, Final Fantasy 7
*Favorite Song: *Little Man - Atmosphere
*Favorite Band: *Atmosphere
*Favorite Movie: *Donnie Darko
*Favorite Food: *Pasta Salad or Meatball Hoagie
*Favorite TV Show: *Current - Westworld, All-Time - Law and Order : SVU
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *14. from 12 different teams, 10 NHL teams, 2 non-NHL

*Penguins *- Hornqvist (Yellow Stadium Series)
*Penguins *- Letaang (Dark Blue Winter Classic)
*Blues *- Tarasenko (Blue jersey)
*Bruins *- Chara (Winter Classic)
*Panthers *- Jagr (Red.. Before recent re-work)
*Ducks *- Selanne (Old School white Mighty Ducks)
*Avalanche *- Forsberg (Burgundy w/ Colorado diagonally on chest)
*Rangers *- Lundqvist (Dark Blue with New York across chest)
*Canucks *- Bure (Old School black sweater w/ red + yellow skate) *Uncommon #96 sweater
Golden Knights* - Fleury (Home Jersey)
*Predators *- Paul Gaustad (Yellow home jersey from last year)
*Erie Otters* - McDavid (Blue and Red)
*Team NA* - McDavid (Black + Orange)
*Oilers* - McDavid (Orange w/ Royal Blue shoulder)


----------



## Rodgerwilco

Hansen said:


> Name: Eliot
> *Favorite TV Show: Mushishi*



Underrated show!


----------



## VoluntaryDom

Oh I forgot height and weight

I'm 6'0 180


----------



## Club

Mitch
24
SABRES

I like women


----------



## Kelly

Kelly said:


> Name: Kelly *its still Kelly*
> Age: 22 *26*
> Sex: MALE *Male*
> Hometown: Hanover, ON *yep*
> Current Location: Neustadt *left and back again*
> Nationality: CANANANANADA *what*
> Height: 6' 3" *still*
> Weight: 210 *200 now*
> Hair Color: Blonde *yeah same*
> Eye Color: Blue *same*
> Mode of Transportation: Car *same*
> Job: Sign Shop *utility locator*
> Favorite Hockey Team: TML *leafs till i die*
> Favorite Player: J. Gardiner / N. Kulemin *rough times then, it's gotta be 16 now.*
> College Attended/Attending: St. Lawrence -- Kingston, ON *never went back*
> Favorite Video Game: Fallout / Halo / NHL *yep*
> Favorite Song: As I Lay Dying - Confined *I go through phases, really digging Eden - drugs right now*
> Favorite Band: a bunch *yea*
> Favorite Movie: Step Brothers / Anchorman 1 (#2 was ****) / Star Wars / Bourne / LOTR *sure*
> Favorite Food: Bacon cheeseburgers / KFC chicken skin / Mcdonalds Fries *f*** yea*
> Favorite TV Show: Shameless / Breaking Bad / TWD / Parks & Recreation / GOT / Workaholics / South Park *yea and rick n morty *
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Maple Leaf, Kessel Jersey. *Got a 16 and 44 now too.*




Still the same f***ing boring person from 4 years ago.


----------



## Lilhoody

*Name: *Darin
*Age: *43
*Sex: *M
*Hometown: *Hayward, CA
*Current Location: *Peoria, AZ
*Nationality: *USA
*Height: *5'11"
*Weight: *180lb
*Hair Color: *Bro
*Eye Color: *HAz
*Mode of Transportation: *Toyota Tacoma
*Job: *varies
*Favorite Hockey Team: *AZ Coyotes
*Favorite Player: *Dustin Byfuglien
*College Attended/Attending: *ASU and AT Still
*Favorite Video Game: none*
*Favorite Song:* too many
*Favorite Band: *too many
*Favorite Movie: *Tombstone?
*Favorite Food: *Eggs
*Favorite TV Show:* currently Shameless
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *2; both Coyotes


----------



## turkleton85

*Age: *32
*Sex: *male
*Hometown: *Paderborn, Germany
*Current Location: *same
*Nationality: *german
*Height: *5 '10
*Weight: *205
*Hair Color: *brown
*Eye Color: *brown 
*Job: *Strength & conditioning Coach
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Red Wings 
*Favorite Player: *A.Mantha
*Favorite Song: *St. Louis Elegy (Lanegan)
*Favorite Band: *Mark Lanegan/Leonard Cohen
*Favorite Movie: *Shawshank Redemption/ Vicky Christina Barcelona
*Favorite Food:* everything
*Favorite TV Show: *currently house of cards & modern family
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *none


----------



## gumgum

*Name: *linnea
*Age: *23
*Sex: *f
*Nationality: *sweed
*Height: *small
*Weight: *small
*Hair Color: *aryan
*Eye Color: *aryan
*Job: *some hockey, some other........................
*Favorite Hockey Team: *boston bruins
*Favorite Player: *dmitrij jaskin, charlie mcavoy
*College Attended/Attending: *a good ass one.....
*Favorite Video Game: *everquest
*Favorite Song:* 21 21
*Favorite Band: *women
*Favorite Movie: *movies are bad
*Favorite Food: *i dont like it
*Favorite TV Show:* boardwalk empire
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *not a lot honestly​


----------



## Bramskii

Name: Bryan
Age: 25
Sex: Male
Hometown: Toronto 
Current Location: Toronto
Nationality: Lebanese/Canadian
Height: 6'
Weight: 205 lbs
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: Car (Acura TL) 
Job: Videographer
Favorite Hockey Team: New Jersey Devils 
Favorite Player: Martin Brodeur
College Attended/Attending: N/A
Favorite Video Game: Grand Theft Auto
Favorite Movie: Star Wars/Lord of the Rings
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: Breaking Bad
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Brodeur, Joseph, Kovalchuk, Ovechkin, Elias


----------



## Wings 1986

Halloj!

Name: Arvola
Age: 31
Sex: Male
Hometown: Olofström
Current Location: Same
Nationality: Sweden
Height: 183 cm
Weight: 116,5 kilo
Hair Color: Dark
Eye Color: Don't know
Mode of Transportation: Car
Job: Employer
Favorite Hockey Team: Red Wings
Favorite Player: P.Bure
College Attended/Attending: -
Favorite Video Game: -
Favorite Song: -
Favorite Band: -
Favorite Movie: Predator 1
Favorite Food: Kebabpizza
Favorite TV Show: NHL
Hockey Jerseys: -​


----------



## RaginRonic

Age-36(Huh? )
Gender-M
Hometown-Hamilton, Ontario, Canada
Nationality-Canadian(YIKES! @.@)
Height-5' 10"
Weight-More than I care to admit =P
Hair-Dark
Eyes-Blue(Green when angered > = ))
Transport Mode-Whatever I can get into at the time
Job-None(Factors I can't control are the reason)
Favorite Hockey Team-Toronto Maple Leafs(their logo is blue, my favorite color)
Favorite Player-Wayne Gretzky(all-time); None(in current NHL)
Favorite video game-Sonic 3 & Knuckles
Favorite song-'The Final Countdown'
Favorite band-EUROPE
Favorite movie-Home Alone 2: Lost In New York
Favorite food-Haven't thought about that one
Favorite TV show-Sonic the Hedgehog(1993-1995 ABC animated series; fans call it the 'Sonic SatAM' for when it aired)
Hockey sweaters-None


----------



## Bee Sheriff

*Name: *Jangling Man
*Age: *21
*Sex: *M
*Hometown: *Menifee, CA
*Current Location: *Tucson, AZ
*Nationality: *USA
*Height: *5'10
*Weight: *175lb
*Hair Color: *Black
*Eye Color: *Brown
*Mode of Transportation: *Toyota Corolla
*Job: *Costco
*Favorite Hockey Team: *LA Kings
*Favorite Player: *Kopi
*College Attended/Attending: *Community --> UA
*Favorite Video Game: *Fortnite
*Favorite Song:* a lot
*Favorite Band: *a lot
*Favorite Movie: *a lot
*Favorite Food: *Eggs
*Favorite TV Show:* Youtube
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *2014 Team USA


----------



## Jan Rutta

*Name: pensfan7477 (goku) *
*Age: *24
*Sex: *M
*Hometown: Pittsburgh, Pa*
*Current Location: Pittsburgh, Pa*
*Nationality: *USA
*Height: 6'*
*Weight: 210*
*Hair Color: *Black
*Eye Color: *Blue
*Mode of Transportation: Lincoln MKZ *
*Job: social media manager\advertiser\investment*
*Favorite Hockey Team: Penguins*
*Favorite Player: Sid the kid*
*College Attended/Attending: CCAC*
*Favorite Video Game: NHL *
*Favorite Song:* oh man that's tough 
*Favorite Band: I'm more of a rap guy*
*Favorite Movie: too many to name *
*Favorite Food: medium rare steak *
*Favorite TV Show:* Trailer Park Boys AINEC
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Mario Lemieux Heroes Of Hockey home Jersey. *


----------



## Filatov2Kovalev2Bonk

*Name: *Dan
*Age: *60+
*Sex: *I do tap the wife occasionally, yes. Obv. male for this function.
*Hometown: *Montréal, QC
*Current Location: *Ottawa, ON
*Nationality: *Québecois
*Height: *5'11
*Weight: *170
*Hair Color: *A near-perfect brown, reminiscent of a fall day as the trees change over. 
*Eye Color: *Blue, that would make Paul Newman jealous.
*Mode of Transportation: *Generally get some pleb to drive me. Otherwise OC Transpo, Uber or family car for fun outings.
*Job: *Content editor at what was once Emergency Preparedness Canada
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Senators, Canadiens.
*Favorite Player: *Oleg Petrov, David Rundblad, Mike McPhee, Guy Lafleur, Jacques Lemaire, Erik Karlsson.
*College Attended/Attending: *Loyola
*Favorite Video Game: *Anything where I can farm some fool that underestimates my reaction times due to ageism.
*Favorite Song:* Sexbomb by Tom Jones
*Favorite Band: *Iron Butterfly
*Favorite Movie: *Jeanne Dielman, 23, quai du Commerce, 1080 Bruxelles. 
*Favorite Food: *Really my wife is a great cook, so anything she makes, including the Meatloaf.
*Favorite TV Show:* None atm, Wayne & Shuster, In Search Of, Match Game, The Saint, Who Wants to be a Millionaire were all faves. And Airwolf.
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *Roy home whites, Roy All-Star, Lafleur red, McPhee red, Karlsson heritage, Petrov home whites.


----------



## RayP

@Vegan please introduce yourself.


----------



## 12345678910

*Name: Ted
Age: 44
Sex: M
Hometown: Edmonton
Current Location: Pitts
Nationality: Canada
Height: 5'11
Weight: 245
Hair Color: grey
Eye Color: brown
Mode of Transportation: My F150
Job: Warehouse 
Favorite Hockey Team: Leafs
Favorite Player: Matthews
College Attended/Attending: 
Favorite Video Game: Mario
Favorite Song: Welcome Home Sanitarium
Favorite Band: Metallica
Favorite Movie: Shawshank
Favorite Food: Cheerios
Favorite TV Show: Pawn Stars
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Gretz, Marner, Matthews and cujo*


----------



## CRM 114

*Name: Skeeter
Age: 33
Sex: Yes
Hometown: Chicago
Current Location: North Platte, NE
Nationality: American
Height: 6'
Weight: 200lbs
Hair Color: Stawberry blonde
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: 2009 3/4 Ton Chevy Pickup
Job: Excavator 
Favorite Hockey Team: Blackhawks
Favorite Player: Duncan Keith
College Attended/Attending: 
Favorite Video Game: Clash of Clans
Favorite Song: Livin' on a Prayer 
Favorite Band: Zac Brown Band
Favorite Movie: Wedding Crashers
Favorite Food: p***y
Favorite TV Show: Mad men
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: I'm a grown ass man, not wearing another man's jersey*


----------



## irunthepeg

Skeeterboi said:


> Sex: Yes




Rolls eyes... welcome


----------



## darko

irunthepeg said:


> Rolls eyes... welcome




Clearly talking shit.


----------



## BigGreen

*Name: *Amanda
*Age: *31
*Sex: *F
*Hometown: *Montreal
*Current Location: *Montreal
*Nationality: *West European/Scandanavian
*Height: *5'9
*Weight: *120lbs
*Hair Color: *Red
*Eye Color: *Green
*Mode of Transportation: *Drive
*Job: *Waitress/Assistant Manager
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Vegas-Montreal
*Favorite Player: *Alex Galchenyuk, Marc-Andre Fleury
*Favorite Video Game: *Final Fantasy series
*Favorite Song: *Pressure by Paramore
*Favorite Band:* Paramore
*Favorite Movie: *Requiem for a Dream
*Favorite Food: *Lasagna (home-made, of course)
*Favorite TV Show: *Dragonball Z/Super
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Galchenyuk and Price, for now. Unnamed Nordiques jersey.


----------



## AKL

*Name: *Alex
*Age: *25ish
*Sex: *Yes please
*Hometown: *Minneapolis
*Current Location: *A classroom in Wisconsin
*Nationality: *'Murican
*Height: *5'11
*Weight: *160
*Hair Color: *Red
*Eye Color: *Blue
*Mode of Transportation: *It depends. I drive a car on the road, but if I'm on water or in the air I usually choose a different mode
*Job: *Student/Analytics Intern
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Wild
*Favorite Player: *Marco Scandella/Matt Dumba
*College Attended/Attending: *Wisconsin - River Falls
*Favorite Video Game:* Can't just pick one
*Favorite Song: *^
*Favorite Band: *^
*Favorite Movie: *^
*Favorite Food: *^
*Favorite TV Show: *Nick Cannon's Wild'n Out
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *Red 2008ish Koivu, Wild Stadium Series Scandella


----------



## Legionnaire




----------



## James Sontag

*Name:* James
*Age:* 51
*Sex:* Male
*Hometown:* San Antonio, Texas
*Current Location:* San Antonio, Texas
*Nationality:* Texan
*Height:* 5 ft 11 inches
*Weight:* 220
*Hair Color:* Brown
*Eye Color:* Blue
*Mode of Transportation:* Nissan Rogue
*Job:* Circulation Attendant at a public library
*Favorite Hockey Team:* New York Islanders - Pittsburgh Penguins a close second
*Favorite Player:* Sidney Crosby, Alexander Ovechkin, & Other players from the past
*College Attended/Attending:* None
*Favorite Video Game:* Don't play them
*Favorite Song:* Invaders, & Paschendale (Iron Maiden)
*Favorite Band:* Iron Maiden! Satan, Anthrax, NWOBHM, Mercyful Fate, Guardians of Time, Exciter, Anvil, Razor, to name a few
*Favorite Movie:* Guardians of the Galaxy, Battleground
*Favorite Food:* Pizza, Spaghetti & Maetballs, Linguine & Clams, & Mexican
*Favorite TV Show:* The Big Bang Theory
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:* None at the moment. Wanting a Sidney Crosby, Islanders throwback jersey/jerseys 1980-1983


----------



## Chonged

*Name:* Hello My Name Is Chonged And I'm An Alcoholic..... Oh Wait Wrong Board
*Age:* 30
*Sex:* Male
*Current Location:* Albuquerque
*Nationality:* Brown
*Height:* 6 ft 0 inches
*Weight:* 260
*Hair Color:* Brown
*Eye Color:* Brown
*Mode of Transportation:* Pickup Truck
*Job:* Unemployed Trying To Break Into The Storage Locker Hustle
*Favorite Hockey Team:* BlackHawks 
*Favorite Player:* Was Toews But He Sucks Lately. I Like Winners
*College Attended/Attending:* None
*Favorite Video Game:* Counter Strike
*Favorite Song: *AFROMAN - Colt 45 
*Favorite Band: *Ice Cube
*Favorite Movie: *Shawshank 
*Favorite Food: *Green Chile Cheeseburgers From Blakes or Griffs 
*Favorite TV Show: *Storage Wars
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *None


----------



## seafoam

Marko
- 1st line winger
- 50-70 point player that is a beast on the PP
- has a higher career high in points than Ladd (63 points)
- by NO means a 3rd liner
- wouldn't be traded straight up for Drouin
- Drouin has maybe a little more talent than me (but not much)
- have waaaay more pure skill than a Gallagher
- iq and skillset is elite
- vision is top notch
- skill set is phenomal
- a very elusive player with great stick skills and vision


----------



## McDrailers

*Name: *Justin
*Age: *24
*Sex: *M
*Hometown: *St.John's
*Current Location: *See Above
*Nationality: *Canadian Eh
*Height: *5'11
*Weight: *165
*Hair Color: *Brown* 
Eye Color: *Blue
*Mode of Transportation:* Toyota Corolla/Dodge Ram* 
Job: *Teacher
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Oilers
*Favorite Player: *Jordan Eberle/Marc Andre Fleury
*Favorite Video Game: *Pong
*Favorite Song: *N/A
*Favorite Band:* Beartooth
*Favorite Movie: *Superbad
*Favorite Food: *Pizza
*Favorite TV Show: *Brooklynn 99
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Oilers Home Hall, Pittzburgh; (Winter Classic 2009/2011, 2015 home), 2014 Canada Olympic Red, Philadelphia Black Ice JVR, AHL Allstar Classic 2014 Luke Adam, Toronto Bernier,


----------



## dsportsavvy235

*Name: *Steve
*Age:* 24
*Sex: *Male
*Hometown: *Quebec
*Current Location: *Vancouver
*Nationality: *Canadian
*Height: *5'8
*Weight: *That's rude!
*Hair Color: *Black
*Eye Color: *Brown
*Mode of Transportation: *Anything
*Job: *Programmer
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Canucks
*Favorite Player: *Linden
*College Attended: *MIT
*Favorite Video Game: *Skyrim, Witcher III, CIV VI
*Favorite Song: *La Forza
*Favorite Band:* Panic! At The Disco
*Favorite Movies: *All Marvel Movies, The Breakfast Club, Lord of the Rings Trilogy
*Favorite Food: *Everything
*Favorite TV Show: *Game of Thrones, Into the Badlands
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *Linden


----------



## dsportsavvy235

*Name: *Steve
*Age:* 24
*Sex: *Male
*Hometown: *Quebec
*Current Location: *Vancouver
*Nationality: *Canadian
*Height: *5'8
*Weight: *That's rude!
*Hair Color: *Black
*Eye Color: *Brown
*Mode of Transportation: *Anything
*Job: *Programmer
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Canucks
*Favorite Player: *Linden
*College Attended: *MIT
*Favorite Video Game: *Skyrim, Witcher III, CIV VI
*Favorite Song: *La Forza
*Favorite Band:* Panic! At The Disco
*Favorite Movies: *All Marvel Movies, The Breakfast Club, Lord of the Rings Trilogy
*Favorite Food: *Everything
*Favorite TV Show: *Game of Thrones, Into the Badlands
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *Linden


----------



## Conrad McBenis

dsportsavvy235 said:


> *Name: *Steve
> *Age:* 24
> *Sex: *Male
> *Hometown: *Quebec
> *Current Location: *Vancouver
> *Nationality: *Canadian
> *Height: *5'8
> *Weight: *That's rude!
> *Hair Color: *Black
> *Eye Color: *Brown
> *Mode of Transportation: *Anything
> *Job: *Programmer
> *Favorite Hockey Team: *Canucks
> *Favorite Player: *Linden
> *College Attended: *MIT
> *Favorite Video Game: *Skyrim, Witcher III, CIV VI
> *Favorite Song: *La Forza
> *Favorite Band:* Panic! At The Disco
> *Favorite Movies: *All Marvel Movies, The Breakfast Club, Lord of the Rings Trilogy
> *Favorite Food: *Everything
> *Favorite TV Show: *Game of Thrones, Into the Badlands
> *Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *Linden




Welcome back @FatherOfThree


----------



## mackzein

Hello all, I am newbie here. Please accept me guys. Thanks!


----------



## dukeofjive

*Name: Francois-Xavier
Age: 43
Sex: M
Hometown: Montreal
Current Location: Whistler
Nationality: Canadien
Height: 6,1
Weight: 210
Hair Color: brown
Eye Color: Pair
Mode of Transportation: Feet
Job: Maintenance
Favorite Hockey Team: Les canadiens de montreal
Favorite Player: Gallagher, Marner
College Attended/Attending: College Ahuntsic
Favorite Video Game: Total War Warhammer 1, Hearts of Iron 4, 
Favorite Song: Hit Em Up
Favorite Band: Biggie Smalls
Favorite Movie: Blade Runner/2001 A Space Odyssey
Favorite Food: Cheese
Favorite TV Show: The Sopranos
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Habs Home jersey, New Jersey Devils Red and Green, Nordiques home and away, Dallas Stars Home jersey.*


----------



## mackzein

wow fantastic! Great introduction so far. I like it.


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

*Name: *Frederick
*Age: *22
*Sex: *M
*Hometown: *Northpole, Alaska
*Current Location: *Florida
*Nationality: *American
*Height: *6’2
*Weight: *Big
*Hair Color: *Light Brown
*Eye Color: *Blue
*Mode of Transportation: *2008 Hyundai Sonata
*Job: *Machinist
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Nashville Predators
*Favorite Player: *Viktor Arvidsson
*College Attended/Attending: *None
*Favorite Video Game: *Skyrim
*Favorite Song: *Clint Eastwood by Gorillaz maybe
*Favorite Band: *The Wiggles
*Favorite Movie: *District 9
*Favorite Food: *Cheese Burgers
*Favorite TV Show: *Violet Evergarden
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *Filip Forsberg, and Shea Weber.


----------



## bluesXwinXtheXcup

My name is Daryl. This is my brother Larry and this is my other brother Larry.

But honestly, my name is Tim and I like to party.

Born in Providence, RI. Grew up in St. Louis. Dad is Ivy league PhD, so could never beat him at anything. Dropped out of WashU, joined the Navy, saw the world a few times (14 years), married a girl from Hobart, Tasmania, had 2 girls within 1 year and 11 days, lived outside of Tokyo for 3 years, got out of the service and joined Intel. Live in Phoenix, AZ. Love the Blues and Cardinals, science, travel and family. I'm a nerd in mind only. I doubt anyone will read this, so I try to smile a lot. I actually want to make people around me happier. I enjoy life and see the glass 1/2 full. I try to be a better listener daily. I am the most empathetic person ever made. I'm a man's man, like to get drunk and fight and have more sea stories than any drunken sailor you've ever meet (all true). Yet, I'll literally run through a brick wall for you if I love you. I cry during ever episode of Extreme Home Makeover. I wear my heart on my sleeve. For better or worse. I've never tried to list every country I've been to and since no one reads this, why not.

Going east (mostly):
America
Mexico
Bahamas
Jamaica
Iceland
Portugal
England
France
Belgium
Holland
Luxembourg
Switzerland
Italy
Slovenia
Norway
Sweden
Greece
Kingdom of Bahrain
United Arad Emirates
Australia
Japan

I can eat pepperoni pizza everyday.


----------



## Datsyukian Deke

*Name: *Paul
*Age: *34
*Sex: *Male
*Hometown: *Detroit, Michigan
*Current Location: *Nashville
*Nationality: *American
*Height: *6’0
*Weight: *Far too Much
*Hair Color: *Light Brown
*Eye Color: *Green
*Mode of Transportation: *Nissan Rogue
*Job: *Human Resources in the Medical Field
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Detroit Red Wings (sadly)
*Favorite Player: *Pavel Datsyuk
*College Attended/Attending: *Too old & too expensive
*Favorite Video Game: *Tecmo Super Bowl (NES)
*Favorite Song: *Kickstart My Heart
*Favorite Band: *Motley Crue
*Favorite Movie: *Dumb & Dumber or Gettysburg
*Favorite Food: *Burgers or Pizza
*Favorite TV Show: *Jeopardy
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *Ok, you asked for it:
Plain jerseys: San Jose (road), Columbus (home), St. Louis (road), Old School Coyotes (road), Dallas (home), Predators Mustard Jersey, Predators White Practice Jersey
Players jerseys: Red Wings- Shanahan, Zetterberg (Home Red, Two Winter Classics, & a Stadium Series), Datsyuk,
Predators-David Legwand, Jason Arnott
Team USA- Chris Chelios

(Glad it didn't ask for Football jerseys, that would take a while)


----------



## Mongrel Wolf

*Name:* M. W.
*Age:* Post-modern
*Sex:* Male
*Hometown:* Toronto
*Current Location:* The fringe of the pack
*Nationality:* Canadian
*Ethnicity:* ~mixed~
*Height:* 1.81 m
*Weight:* 77 kg
*Hair Color:* Black
*Eye Color:* Brown
*Job:* CAD & BIM
*Favorite Hockey Team:* Toronto Maple Leafs
*Favorite Player:* Wayne Gretzky
*College Attended/Attending:* School of Life

*

I joined this site to learn more about hockey.

Like many who have lurked for years before posting, I decided to finally participate for the usual reasons --- meeting others who share interests, engaging in vigorous and good-spirited discussion, and the ignore list. (Principally for the ignore list.)


----------



## McCoy

*Name:* O. A.
*Age:* 17
*Sex:* Don't telling
*Hometown:* South Strenghten
*Current Location:* South City
*Nationality:* Swedish
*Height:* 1.80 m
*Weight:* 114 kg
*Eye Color:* Brown
*Job:* Employment
*Favorite Hockey Team:* No.
*Favorite Player:* Trnka , Kariya , Niedermayer etc
*College Attended/Attending: Zero*


----------



## Blackmon

*Name: *Trevor
* Age: *27
* Sex: *Male
* Hometown: *Brampton, ON
* Current Location: *Spruce Grove, AB
* Nationality: *Canadian. Native American/British/Norwegian heritage.
* Height: *5'5*"
Weight: *170 (Down 54lbs since January!)*
Hair Color: *Brown
* Eye Color: *Brown
* Mode of Transportation: *Hyundai Sonata
* Job: *Codes & Standards enforcement
* Favorite Hockey Team: *Winnipeg Jets (via Atlanta Thrashers)
* Favorite Player: *Toby Enstrom. All-Time is Peter Bondra.
* College Attended/Attending: *Georgian College (Barrie), Lakeland College (Vermilion), University of Victoria
* Favorite Video Game: *MLB The Show 18
* Favorite Song: *Lovers in a Dangerous Time 
* Favorite Band: *Zac Brown Band
* Favorite Movie: *Into The Wild
* Favorite Food: *Cheeseburgers with no bun (preferably from Canadian Brewhouse)
* Favorite TV Show: *All-time is probably Breaking Bad.
* Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *Oh boy. Okay, let's do this. 

*NHL: *Anaheim Ducks (black, 20th anniversary patch, Selanne), Atlanta Thrashers (original white), Atlanta Thrashers (original Navy with "batman" logo), Atlanta Thrashers (original blue alternate), Atlanta Thrashers (white Reebok, ASG patch, Enstrom), Atlanta Thrashers (blue Reebok, ASG patch, Perrin), Buffalo Sabres (black late-90s, SCF patch, Hasek), Carolina Hurricanes (red), Chicago Blackhawks (red), Columbus Blue Jackets (blue, old logo, Nash), Dallas Stars (green), Detroit Red Wings (white, Fedorov), Edmonton Oilers (navy, SCF patch, Markkanen), Edmonton Oilers (white, covered in autos), Edmonton Oilers (orange & blue), Edmonton Oilers (orange & blue, Yakupov, signed), Florida Panthers (red CCM), Los Angeles Kings (black & purple, crown logo), Montreal Canadiens (red), New York Rangers (blue), Philadelphia Flyers (orange, Bryzgalov), Phoenix Coyotes (black kachina jersey), Toronto Maple Leafs (blue, Phaneuf), Vancouver Canucks (navy orca), Washington Capitals (vintage red, Bondra), Washington Capitals (diving eagle logo, blue), Washington Capitals (white Reebok), Winnipeg Jets (blue, inaugural season patch, Enstrom), Winnipeg Jets (white), Eastern Conference All-Star Team (Minnesota ASG). 

*IIHF: *Canada (2006, white), Canada (2006, black alternate), Czech Republic (2010, red), Finland (2010, blue, Selanne), Finland (2014, white), Sweden (2010, yellow, Enstrom). 

*ECHL: *Alaska Aces (black). 

*AHL: *Abbotsford Heat (white), Quad City Flames (red). 

*WHL: *Saskatoon Blades (blue wordmark alternate, Memorial Cup patch, Thrower).

And hey, as a bonus, my jerseys from other sports:

*CFL: *Edmonton Eskimos (signature jersey), Edmonton Eskimos (white with autos), Edmonton Eskimos (green).

*NFL: *Denver Broncos (orange, Manning), Denver Broncos (navy, Manning), Denver Broncos (color rush, Harris Jr), Denver Broncos (navy, Miller), Indianapolis Colts (blue, Luck), New York Jets (green, Tebow).

*MLB:* Boston Red Sox (red), Colorado Rockies (white, Blackmon), Colorado Rockies (purple, Blackmon), Toronto Blue Jays (white), Toronto Blue Jays (grey, Tulowitzki), Toronto Blue Jays (blue, Donaldson), Toronto Blue Jays (red, Donaldson).


----------



## 112

*Name: 112
Age: 21
Sex: Yes please (originality is my game)
Hometown: New Westminster
Current Location: DTES, Vancouver
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 5'9
Weight: 150-something
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: Public - bus or SkyTrain
Job: None
Favorite Hockey Team: Vancouver Canucks
Favorite Player: Todd Bertuzzi as a kid, Willie Mitchell a little later and don't really have one today
College Attended/Attending: Attending Langara and intending to do a university transfer either to SFU or UBC
Favorite Video Game: Skyrim, but I only play The Binding of Isaac today
Favorite Song: Pink Floyd - Time; or Gramatik - Muy Tranquilo
Favorite Band: Pink Floyd
Favorite Movie: Citizen Kane
Favorite Food: Tacos
Favorite TV Show: Rick and Morty
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: none*


----------



## MacDaddy Version 4

*Name: Lex
Age: I was born in the 70s
Sex: M
Hometown: Thunder Bay Ontario via Marathon Ontario
Current Location: Westfort
Nationality: Scottish/Icelandic
Height: 5-10
Weight: Its pumpkin spice season, so this will fluctuate between 175 and 180
Hair Color: brown. Still
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: eagerly anticipating getting into a 2 door car once I don't need an ample back seat 
Job: The accounting department for a transportation related business 
Favorite Hockey Team: The Toronto Maple Leafs
Favorite Player: Wendel Clark -> Darcy Tucker -> Auston Matthews
College Attended/Attending: Lakehead
Favorite Video Game: N.A
Favorite Song: Never Gonna Die, Pennywise
Favorite Band: Green Day/Pennywise
Favorite Movie: 
Favorite Foodulp Fiction
Favorite TV Show: I watch hockey
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Toronto Maple Leafs, Toronto St Pats, Boston Bruins autographed by Orr*


----------



## deepdark

McCoy said:


> *Age:* 17
> *Sex:* Don't telling
> *Weight:* 114 kg


----------



## TravelingHockeyFan

*Name: John
Age: 28
Sex: M
Hometown: Downers Grove, IL
Current Location: Eau Claire, WI
Nationality: American
Height: 5'10
Weight: 195
Hair Color: Blonde
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: 2017 Hyundai Elantra
Job: Inventory Analyst 
Favorite Hockey Team: Detroit Red Wings
Favorite Player: Steve Yzerman & Darren McCarty
College Attended/Attending: Eastern Illinois University
Favorite Video Game: Don't play video games
Favorite Song: Ventura Highway by America
Favorite Band: Johnny Cash and America 
Favorite Movie: Miracle
Favorite Food: Pizza and Chicken
Favorite TV Show: Any sports that are on
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Darren McCarty and a no name Red Wings jersey.
Hobbies: Watching Baseball, Football & Hockey, Curling, Traveling, Photography, Trying new types of Craft Beer & Hiking*


----------



## valeriammm

*Name: Valeria*
*Age: *22
*Sex: F*
*Hometown: *Knoxville, TN
*Current Location: *Chicago
*Nationality: *Hispanic
*Height: *5'7
*Weight: *frig off randy
*Hair Color: *dark brown
*Eye Color: *brown
*Mode of Transportation: *left my 2011 Jetta in TN for an unlimited transportation pass in the city
*Job: *I work at a non profit but basically get paid to troll this damn website 8 hrs a day 5 days a week
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Nashville Predators
*Favorite Player: *Josi
*College Attended/Attending: *ETSU
*Favorite Video Game: *Super Smash Bros
*Favorite Song: *Anything by St Vincent
*Favorite Band: *St Vincent
*Favorite Movie: *Hm probably the Runaways
*Favorite Food: *BBQ
*Favorite TV Show: *Always Sunny
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *PERDS


----------



## Ted Hoffman

Irish Blues.

If you remember me, you know you love me. Or hate me. Either works, both is fine too.

If you don't remember me or don't know me, you'll love me. Or hate me. Or, maybe both.


----------



## Ceremony

Irish Blues said:


> Irish Blues.
> 
> If you remember me, you know you love me. Or hate me. Either works, both is fine too.
> 
> If you don't remember me or don't know me, you'll love me. Or hate me. Or, maybe both.



Nobody around here cares about stuff enough anymore for that, sorry.


----------



## Ted Hoffman

Ceremony said:


> Nobody around here cares about stuff enough anymore for that, sorry.



Damn it. Story of my life.


----------



## Kevs Security

*Name: *Kevin
*Age: *Born in -76, you do the math!
*Sex: *3 times a day... ha ha, just kidding. Male.
*Hometown: *We moved a lot when I was a kid so I'm not sure. London? Spent 5 years there growing up.
*Current location: *Toronto
*Nationality: *Canadian / caucasian
*Height: *5'9
*Weight: *240 lbs
*Job: *Corporate Security Investigator
*Favorite hockey team: *Maple Leafs for life. Although the fanbase is toxic as heck nowadays... rooting for the Canes as well.
*Favorite hockey player: *Mitch Marner, AINEC. I like Captain Callahan and Dan Girardi too. Prime Gaborik was one of my favorites.
*Favorite song: *Anything by the great Bruce Springsteen. I'm a Canadian father of three, so I like Johnny Cash and Bryan Adams as well.

AMA


----------



## John Price

3 times a day


----------



## Kevs Security

HFBCommenter said:


> 3 times a day




I know right Haven't touched a woman in six years...


----------



## mackelroy

*Name: *Melissa
*Age: *23
*Sex: *F
*Hometown: *Nashville, TN
*Current Location: *Chicago
*Nationality: *USA
*Height: *5'10''/178 cm
*Weight: *mystery
*Hair Color: *brown
*Eye Color: *hazel shoutout kelly clarkson
*Mode of Transportation: *Chicago L
*Job: *Nonprofit database nonsense
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Nashville Predators
*Favorite Player: *Rinne
*College Attended/Attending: *ETSU
*Favorite Video Game: *Animal Crossing: New Leaf
*Favorite Song: *Idk
*Favorite Band: *Harry Styles
*Favorite Movie: *Howl's Moving Castle
*Favorite Food: *Garlic bread
*Favorite TV Show: *Always Sunny
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *N o n e, I ain't no millionaire


----------



## kmad

*Name: kmad
Age: 34
Sex: male
Hometown: Nelson
Current Location: Vancouver
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 5'11
Weight: 180
Hair Color: brown
Eye Color: hazel
Mode of Transportation: 2015 Surly Disc Trucker
Job: service/project coordinator
Favorite Hockey Team: Canucks
Favorite Player: Luongo
College Attended/Attending: N/a
Favorite Video Game: Civ 5
Favorite Song: LCD Soundsystem - All My Friends
Favorite Band: LCD Soundsystem
Favorite Movie: either Synecdoche New York or The Godfather 
Favorite Food: Chipotle
Favorite TV Show: Game of Thrones
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Trevor Linden*


----------



## JackieOTT

um hi may as well introduce myself here because i guess i can

*Name: *Jack or Jackie
*Age: *:thinking:
*Sex: *M
*Hometown: *Williams Lake
*Current Location: *Somewhere in Alberta
*Nationality: *Canadian
*Height: *5'4 or something?
*Weight: *to big
*Hair Color: *Brown
*Eye Color: *Green
*Mode of Transportation: *Walking & Car
*Job: *None
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Ottawa Senators & Vancouver Canucks or Edmonton Oilers (It switches).
*Favorite Player: *Thomas Chabot atm.
*College Attended/Attending: *None
*Favorite Video Game: *Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
*Favorite Song: *Right now it's Avicii - Sunset Jesus and Avicii - City Lights (RIP AVICII)
*Favorite Band: *Avicii, but he was a solo EDM artist so... Not sure if that counts
*Favorite Movie: *I don't know
*Favorite Food: *Probably just some plain old muffins.
*Favorite TV Show: *Lost in Space (Netflix Original)
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *Ottawa & Toronto with just no names. Pavel Bure & Connor McJesus


----------



## New Jersey

update. hi, guys.

*Name: *Matt
*Age: *24
*Sex: *M
*Hometown: *Waldwick
*Current Location: *In the 201 or 973 area code at any given moment.
*Nationality: *American
*Height: *5'11"
*Weight: *180 pounds of Wellwood
*Hair Color: *Brown
*Eye Color: *Dark Brown
*Mode of Transportation: *2013 Impreza
*Job: *Developing databases in the public sector.
*Favorite Hockey Team: *New Jersey Devils
*Favorite Player: *Now, Hall. Forever, Brodeur.
*College Attended/Attending: *Seton Hall University via Stevens Institute of Technology.
*Favorite Video Game: *Grand Theft Auto, Red Dead, Max Payne, L.A. Noire (pretty much anything made by Rockstar)
*Favorite Song: *Many. Today, it's "Wow" by Post Malone.
*Favorite Band: *Glassjaw
*Favorite Movie: *Tarantino
*Favorite Food: *Yes.
*Favorite TV Show: *Rick and Morty, Bojack.
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *Marty authentic, Elias replica, several NJD blanks. (I wear a retro green NJD Starter jacket a lot, too.)


----------



## DJG

*Name: *DJG
*Age: *31
*Sex: *M
*Hometown: *Lexington Park, MD
*Current Location: *VA Beach, VA
*Nationality: *American
*Height: *5’11’’
*Weight: *220
*Hair Color: *black as the day is long
*Eye Color: *brown
*Mode of Transportation: *Dodge POS
*Job: *US Navy
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Caps
*Favorite Player: *Ovi
*College Attended/Attending: *None at the moment
*Favorite Video Game: *Too many to name
*Favorite Song: *same answer
*Favorite Band: *same answer
*Favorite Movie: *you know what I’m gonna say
*Favorite Food: *can’t you take a hint?
*Favorite TV Show: *fine, Game of Thrones
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *throwback caps


----------



## Slats432

*Name: *George
*Age: *I became a fan watching Yvan Cournoyer play.
*Sex: *M
*Hometown: *Kenora
*Current Location: *Edmonton
*Nationality: *Canadian
*Height: *6’1’’
*Weight: *220
*Hair Color: *Dark and leaving
*Eye Color: *Hazel
*Mode of Transportation: *F-150. Bite me Nenshi.
*Job: *GM of a company
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Oil
*Favorite Player: *Current McDavid, previous Lafleur
*College Attended/Attending: *Long ago
*Favorite Video Game: *NHL
*Favorite Song: *Sound of Silence - Disturbed
*Favorite Band: *Current Imagine Dragons, previous Scorpions/Yes/Rush
*Favorite Movie: *Highlander
*Favorite Food: *Nachos
*Favorite TV Show: *Big Bang
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *Paul Henderson Canada, Gretzky All Star, Lafleur, Henri Richard, Taylor Hall Oiler, Pronger Oiler, Crosby Canada.


----------



## Nyx

*Name: *Nyx
*Favorite Player: *Max Domi, Auston Matthews, Sebastian Aho, Vladimir Tarasenko, Matthew Tkachuk.
*Favorite Video Game: *Mass Effect Trilogy
*Favorite Song: *Take Me To Church by Hozier
*Favorite Band: *Queen
*Favorite Movie: *The Godfather, Nightcrawler, Captain America (1-3), Kingdom of Heaven
*Favorite TV Show: *The Borgias, Vikings, The Tudors, War and Peace
*Favorite Book: *The Lord of the Rings, The Song of Ice and Fire, The Secret History
*Favorite Food:* phad thai


----------



## Tayls

*Name: Taylor
Age: 26
Sex: F
Hometown: Maryland
Current Location: Maryland
Nationality: Swedish
Height: 5'5"
Weight: Nope
Hair Color: Blonde
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: Car
Job: Kindergarten Teacher
Favorite Hockey Team: Washington Capitals
Favorite Player: Nicklas Backstrom
College Attended/Attending: U of Northern Colorado
Favorite Video Game: Best Fiends
Favorite Song: Thank You- Led Zeppelin
Favorite Band: Bad Company
Favorite Movie: The Breakfast Club
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: Good Trouble
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: 2*


----------



## SmokyMtnPredsFan

I suppose I will start here.

Name: Scott
Age: 51
Sex: Male
Hometown: Pigeon Forge, Tennessee
Current Location: Same as above
Nationality: Irish & German
Height: 6'4"
Weight: 250
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: Honda CR-V
Job: Kindergarten High School Physical Education Teacher
Favorite Hockey Team: Nashville Predators
Favorite Player: Viktor Arvidsson
College Attended/Attending: Middle Tennessee State University
Favorite Video Game: None
Favorite Song: Babel by Mumford & Sons
Favorite Band: Mumford & Sons
Favorite Movie: O' Brother Where Art Thou? 
Favorite Food: Fried Chicken
Favorite TV Show: Flip or Flop
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: 1


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

*Name: Lindsey
Age: 27
Sex: F
Hometown: Northern Va.
Current Location: Ashburn, Va.
Nationality: Italian
Height: 5'4"
Hair Color: Dirty Blonde/Light Brown
Eye Color: Hazel
Mode of Transportation: 2018 Audi a5 Sportback
Job: RN Nurse
Favorite Hockey Team: Washington Capitals
Favorite Player: T.J. Oshie
College Attended/Attending: UCF
Favorite Video Game: Wordscapes
Favorite Song: Rush- The Trees
Favorite Band: Rush
Favorite Movie: Miracle
Favorite Food: Filet Mignon
Favorite TV Show: The Village
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: One*​


----------



## McCoy

*Age: 32
Sex: Male
Current Location: Sweden
Nationality: Finland
Hair Color: Brown
Favorite player: Leetch
Favorite Hockey Team: Finland
Favorite Food: Fish*


----------



## Embryo

Whats up check out my music, Lets Go Rangers. Fav player Adam Graves.


Spotify


SoundCloud
Alvalanker

Facebook
Alvalanker

YouTube


----------



## irunthepeg

Embryo said:


> Whats up check out my music, Lets Go Rangers. Fav player Adam Graves.
> 
> 
> Spotify
> 
> 
> SoundCloud
> Alvalanker
> 
> Facebook
> Alvalanker
> 
> YouTube





Probably the wrong thread for this, boyo


----------



## mattihp

*Name: Matti
Age: 34
Sex: Sometimes
Hometown: Hallstavik, Sweden
Current Location: Uppsala, Sweden
Nationality: Finnish
Height: 5'9 (175cm)
Weight: Too much 
Hair Color: Light brownish
Eye Color: Blue-grey
Mode of Transportation: Walking
Job: Customer Service Supervisor
Favorite Hockey Team: Kärpät
Favorite Player: None, currently.
College Attended/Attending: College University of Dalarna alumn
Favorite Video Game: Probably Singstar or EA NHL 2004
Favorite Song: Project Pitchfork - Existence (VNV nation remix)
Favorite Band: Prolly Project Pitchfork or Front 242
Favorite Movie: clerks.
Favorite Food: Indian is pretty good, masala perhaps?
Favorite TV Show: Buffy The Vampire Slayer
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Minnesota Wild Miettinen away jersey, then lots of jerseys without a name plate, Team Finland of course, Montréal, Chicago, Philadelphia...*


----------



## CiCi

*Name: Cierra
Age: 22
Sex: Female
Hometown: MD
Current Location: MD
Nationality: American
Height: 5'7"
Weight: Never ask a female that
Hair Color: Blonde
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: Car
Job: Pediatric Intensive Care Nurse
Favorite Hockey Team: Capitals
Favorite Player: Niklas Backstrom
College Attended/Attending: College Stevenson University (Graduated 2019)
Favorite Song: Without Me by Halsey
Favorite Band: Halsey
Favorite Movie: The Mighty Ducks
Favorite Food: Italian Food
Favorite TV Show: Stranger Things
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Washington Capitals and My Alum. Jersey Given to me on my last college game.*​


----------



## Conrad McBenis

Hello I am @Bob Richards 

Add me on Snap, username: @Guerzy


----------



## Lilhoody

*Not too much has changed in a year and a half except employment

Name: *Darin
*Age: *45
*Sex: *Male
*Hometown: *Hayward, CA
*Current Location: *Peoria, AZ
*Nationality: *USA
*Height: *5'11"
*Weight: *180lb
*Hair Color: *Brown
*Eye Color: *Hazel
*Mode of Transportation: *drive Toyota Tacoma & Ford Bronco
*Job: *Financial Advisor
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Arizona Coyotes
*Favorite Player: *Dustin Byfuglien
*College Attended: *ASU and AT Still
*Favorite Video Game: *none
*Favorite Song:* too many
*Favorite Band: *The Black Angels
*Favorite Movie: *Legends of the Fall
*Favorite Food: *Eggs
*Favorite TV Show:* currently Shameless
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *2; both Coyotes​


----------



## Zamuz

*Name: *Zamuz 
*Age: *29
*Sex: *male
*Hometown: *Tornio, Finland 
*Current Location: *Helsinki, Finland 
*Nationality: *finnish
*Height: *182cm
*Weight: *~80kg
*Hair Color: *brown
*Eye Color: *brown
*Mode of Transportation: *walking/public transportation
*Job: *electrician
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Florida Panthers 
*Favorite Player: *Kovalchuk 
*College Attended/Attending: *
*Favorite Video Game: *Majoras Mask
*Favorite Song: *Children of Bodom - Downfall
*Favorite Band: *Epica
*Favorite Movie: *Alien
*Favorite Food: *mom's spaghetti
*Favorite TV Show: *Black mirror 
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *2, Oulun Kärpät and Florida Panthers


----------



## TheFuture06

*Name: Hailey*
*Age: 13*
*Sex: female*
*Hometown: Rossburn, Manitoba, Canada*
*Current Location: Rossburn, Manitoba, Canada*
*Nationality: Canadian*
*Height: 5'*
*Weight: 102 llbs*
*Hair Color: Dark Brown*
*Eye Color: Hazel*
*Mode of Transportation: Bike/School Bus*
*Job: 8th Grader & Hockey Player*
*Favorite Hockey Team: Winnipeg Jets*
*Favorite Player: Mark Scheifele*
*College Attended/Attending: Not in College Yet*
*Favorite Video Game: NHL 20*
*Favorite Song: Clearly~ Grace Vanderwaal*
*Favorite Band: Grace Vanderwaal*
*Favorite Movie: 5 Feet Apart*
*Favorite Food: Pizza*
*Favorite TV Show: Riverdale*
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Winnipeg Jets, My Hockey Jersey*​


----------



## HanSolo

Hello my name is Ixcuincle and I drive for Uber.


----------



## WingsGirl

*Name: *Katie
*Age: *34
*Sex: *Female
*Hometown: *Grand Rapids, MI
*Current Location: *Lansing, MI
*Nationality: *American
*Height: *5' 1/2"
*Weight: *120 lbs
*Hair Color: *Light brown
*Eye Color: *Hazel
*Mode of Transportation: *2012 Chevy Cruze
*Job: *Hospitality
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Detroit
*Favorite Player: *Yzerman, Datsyuk, Zetterberg, Larkin
*College Attended/Attending: *Graduated from Northern Michigan University in 2010
*Favorite Video Game: *Super Smash Bros (I suck at it though lol)
*Favorite Song: *Too many to narrow down
*Favorite Band: *Again, too many to narrow down
*Favorite Movie: *Wayne's World
*Favorite Food: *Pasta and seafood
*Favorite TV Show: *Parks and Recreation
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *No actual jerseys, but I have 2 shirseys, Datsyuk and Jimmy Howard


----------



## buzzbee

*Name: *Buzz Bee (Real name Pete, but always called Buzz)
*Age: *50
*Sex: *Not often. As above, I am 50 
*Hometown: *London, UK
*Current Location: *Bracknell, UK
*Nationality: *British / Irish (Only found out recently that I am Irish)
*Height: *5'11"
*Weight: *280lbs
*Hair Color: *Brown, getting more grey by the day
*Eye Color: *Deep blue
*Mode of Transportation: *Honda Accord
*Job: *Aviation sales
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Bracknell Bees, UK (Boston Bruins in the NHL)
*Favorite Player: *David Pastrnak
*College Attended/Attending: *Swindon College and Open University, UK
*Favorite Video Game: *None
*Favorite Song: *Absolute **** of a day, by Kevin 'Bl00dy' Wilson (If you search for it, not safe for work)
*Favorite Band: *Chas n Dave... It's an English thing 
*Favorite Movie: *Monty Python's Life of Brian 
*Favorite Food: *ChickenTikka
*Favorite TV Show: *Match of the Day in the UK
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *6 Bracknell Bees, 2 GB national and one with my own face on the front


----------



## Hansen

*Name: *Hansen
*Age: *24
*Sex: *Male
*Hometown: *Nanaimo, BC
*Current Location: *Nanaimo, BC
*Nationality: *Canada
*Height: *5'9"
*Weight: *250lbs (f***ing hell this has gone up a lot since the last time I did this)
*Hair Color: *Dark brown
*Eye Color: *Hazel
*Mode of Transportation: *Volvo S60
*Job: *Project Coordinator
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Canucks :'(
*Favorite Player: *Jannik Hansen
*College Attended/Attending: *VIU
*Favorite Video Game: *Persona 5 for now
*Favorite Song: *Rebellion (Lies) by the Arcade Fire, maybe Brian Wilson by the Barenaked Ladies
*Favorite Band: *Death Cab for Cutie
*Favorite Movie: *Spirited Away by Hayao Miyazaki
*Favorite Food: *Kitsune Udon
*Favorite TV Show: *Mushi-shi
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *Canucks 2011 Home #36 Hansen, Canucks 94 Away #10 Bure, Canucks 2018 Home #40 Pettersson


----------



## Bones Malone

I'm @Chippah


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Chippah said:


> I'm @Chippah



prove it


----------



## Bones Malone

Zaide said:


> prove it


----------



## Guerzy

*Dano is very underrated player by fans because the things he excels at is the thing that most fans are not hockey smart enough to notice. *


----------



## Mantis

*Name: Ixcuincle
Age: *35
*Sex: only with stuffed animals
Hometown: Washington DC
Nationality: *American
*Height: 5’5”
Weight: 130lbs
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Squint
Mode of Transportation: My moms honda crv
Job: Ehat!?
Favorite Hockey Team: Capitals
College Attended: Home schooled
Favorite Video Game: Chel even tho I never win
Favorite Song: Anything @Zaide likes
Favorite Band: Megan Trainor
Favorite Movie: Air Bud or Forrest Gump
Favorite Food: Dog or cat
Favorite TV Show: Do podcasts count?
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Crusty*​


----------



## MickeyT

yeah LGR


----------



## George Maharis

*Name: *David
*Age: *26
*Sex: *M
*Hometown: *Halifax, Nova Scotia
*Current Location: *Dartmouth, Nova Scotia
*Nationality: *Canadian
*Height: *5'9"
*Weight: *146.7lbs
*Hair Color: *Brown, blond, pink
*Eye Color: *Hazel
*Mode of Transportation: *2015 Dodge Journey
*Job: *Kitchen Manager
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Leafs
*Favorite Player: *Current: Alan Quine, Former: Pavel Bure
*College Attended/Attending: *NSCC
*Favorite Video Game: *NFSU
*Favorite Song: *Konstantine - Something Corporate (TK I miss you)
*Favorite Band: *Brand New
*Favorite Movie: *Goodfellas
*Favorite Food: *Spaghetti
*Favorite TV Show: *The Simpsons


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

*Name: Ixcuincle
Age: *35
*Sex: only with stuffed animals
Hometown: Washington DC
Nationality: *American
*Height: 5’5”
Weight: 130lbs
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Squint
Mode of Transportation: My moms honda crv
Job: Ehat!?
Favorite Hockey Team: Capitals
College Attended: Home schooled
Favorite Video Game: Chel even tho I never win
Favorite Song: Anything @Zaide likes
Favorite Band: Megan Trainor
Favorite Movie: Air Bud or Forrest Gump
Favorite Food: Dog or cat
Favorite TV Show: Do podcasts count?
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Crusty*


----------



## Mantis

Zaide said:


> *Name: Ixcuincle
> Age: *35
> *Sex: only with stuffed animals
> Hometown: Washington DC
> Nationality: *American
> *Height: 5’5”
> Weight: 130lbs
> Hair Color: Black
> Eye Color: Squint
> Mode of Transportation: My moms honda crv
> Job: Ehat!?
> Favorite Hockey Team: Capitals
> College Attended: Home schooled
> Favorite Video Game: Chel even tho I never win
> Favorite Song: Anything @Zaide likes
> Favorite Band: Megan Trainor
> Favorite Movie: Air Bud or Forrest Gump
> Favorite Food: Dog or cat
> Favorite TV Show: Do podcasts count?
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Crusty*



Please do not steal posts my sweet little Zaidey poo.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Mantis said:


> Please do not steal posts my sweet little Zaidey poo.



I do what everyone does


----------



## Mantis

Zaide said:


> I do what everyone does



Be gay


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Mantis said:


> Be gay



i will not do that


----------



## H3ckt1k

Zaide said:


> i will not do that



do it for us zaide


----------



## Club

Hansen said:


> *Name: *Hansen
> *Height: *5'9"
> *Weight: *250lbs


----------



## Hansen

f*** im hot


----------



## Din Djarin

Hey everyone

My name is Alex, I'm 33 years old. First-time poster here at HFBoards but lifelong Flyers fan. Born and raised in South Jersey.


----------



## Ncit3

*Name: *Kyle
*Age: *33
*Sex: *M
*Hometown: *Loveland, CO
*Current Location: *Loveland, CO
*Nationality:* American
*Height: *6'4"
*Weight: *Thicc but not too Thicc
*Hair Color: *Brown
*Eye Color: *Hazel
*Mode of Transportation: *Honda Pilot
*Job: *I fix computers and computer accessories, twigboy
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Avalanche
*Favorite Player: *MacKinnon but that's too easy. So I'll go with Burakovsky. Dat shot doe. 
*College Attended/Attending: *Colorado State
*Favorite Video Game: *Currently that would be Hunt Showdown, Path of Exile, and Elder Scrolls Online
*Favorite Song: *Too many to choose; music nerd. Love Drum and Bass, Synthwave, Folk Metal, Prog Metal. 
*Favorite Band: *Probably Devin Townsend
*Favorite Movie: *The VVitch and The Lightouse (love Eggers), Hot Fuzz, Stupid stuff.
*Favorite Food: *Massaman Curry, Sushi, Rellenos
*Favorite TV Show: *Too much good stuff on these days.
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *Forsberg, Kamensky, Aebischer. Need a Mack and Bura.


----------



## buzzbee

*Name: 
Age:* No longer a teen *
Sex: *Not as much as in the past!*
Hometown: *Bracknell, UK*
Current Location: *At my desk*
Nationality: *British and Irish*
Height: *5’11”*
Weight: *Heavy *
Hair Color: *Dark Blond*
Eye Color: *Deep, Deep Blue*
Mode of Transportation: *Honda Accord*
Job: *Politician by day, male escort by night*
Favorite Hockey Team: *Bracknell Bees / Boston Bruins*
Favorite Player: *Dominik Gabaj / David Pastrnak*
College Attended/Attending: *UK Open University*
Favorite Video Game: *None*
Favorite Song: *The Diddlum Song* 
Favorite Band: *Chas n Dave*
Favorite Movie: *Monty Python’s Life of Brian*
Favorite Food: *Chicken Tikka*
Favorite TV Show: *Match of the Day*
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe:* A few Bracknell Bees over the years plus Great Britain – All with the name “Buzz Bee” and the number 98 on the back


----------



## Maximumwheeliy

izzy said:


> Shout out to Big McLargehuge for the list here.
> 
> *Name:
> Age:
> Sex:
> Hometown:
> Current Location:
> Nationality:
> Height:
> Weight:
> Hair Color:
> Eye Color:
> Mode of Transportation:
> Job:
> Favorite Hockey Team:
> Favorite Player:
> College Attended/Attending:
> Favorite Video Game:
> Favorite Song:
> Favorite Band:
> Favorite Movie:
> Favorite Food:
> Favorite TV Show:
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *



Good morning good men welcome for friendship


----------



## rent free

no


----------



## Bones Malone

*Name: Ixcuincle
Age: 35*
*Sex: I'd rather watch Wolf Blitzer
Hometown: Washington DC
Nationality: Let's just say I can't pronounce L's very well*
*Height: 5’5”
Weight: 130lbs
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Squint
Mode of Transportation: My moms honda crv
Job: Pretending
Favorite Hockey Team: Capitals
College Attended: For no reason
Favorite Video Game: Whatever is free
Favorite Song: Anything that will get @Zaide to pay attention to me*
* Favorite Band: Anything that will get @Zaide to pay attention to me
Favorite Movie: Attention span not long enough for movies
Favorite Food: Dog or cat
Favorite TV Show: Whatever @Zaide is watching
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Chewed on by rats*


----------



## Club

buzzbee said:


> *Sex: *Not as much as in the past!
> *Job: *Politician by day, male escort by night


----------



## Smirnov2Chistov

buzzbee said:


> *Age:* No longer a teen
> *Sex: *Not as much as in the past!


----------



## irunthepeg

*Name: Ixcuincle
Age: *35
*Sex: only with stuffed animals
Hometown: Washington DC
Nationality: *American
*Height: 5’5”
Weight: 130lbs
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Squint
Mode of Transportation: My moms honda crv
Job: Ehat!?
Favorite Hockey Team: Capitals
College Attended: Home schooled
Favorite Video Game: Chel even tho I never win
Favorite Song: Anything @Zaide likes
Favorite Band: Megan Trainor
Favorite Movie: Air Bud or Forrest Gump
Favorite Food: Dog or cat
Favorite TV Show: Do podcasts count?
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Crusty*


----------



## buzzbee

irunthepeg said:


> *Sex: only with stuffed animals*



I have no idea why I thought about my last girlfriend when I read that


----------



## HockeyLdy

*Name: Paige
Age: 38
Sex: F
Home State: FL
Current Location: FL
Nationality: American
Height: 5’7
Hair Color: Dirty Blonde
Eye Color: Blue/Green
Mode of Transportation: SUV
Job: N/A
Favorite Hockey Team: Just ask...
Favorite Video Game: RPGs , MMORPGs*


----------



## JMCx4

HockeyLdy said:


> *Name: Paige
> Age: 38
> Sex: F
> Home State: FL
> Current Location: FL
> Nationality: American
> Height: 5’7
> Hair Color: Dirty Blonde
> Eye Color: Blue/Green
> Mode of Transportation: SUV
> Job: N/A
> Favorite Hockey Team: Just ask...
> Favorite Video Game: RPGs , MMORPGs*



I think you meant to type "*Dirty Blonde*" as your third entry.


----------



## Anguyen92

Hello all. Glad to be here. Honestly, it's a bit of a long time coming since I known the game of hockey to some extent for like 15 years and yet it's taken this long for me to open an account here.

Name: Anguyen92
Age: 28
Sex: Male
Hometown: Technically, I've lived in Diamond Bar, CA for 24 years.
Current Location: Garden Grove, CA (in the OC......)
Nationality: Vietnamese
Height: I don't know. Been a long time since I've checked my height. I'll say average height for an Asian male.
Weight: 190 pounds (hoping to be 10 pounds lighter in a month or so)
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: Mitsubishi Outlander Sport
Job: Student Accounts Specialist at an online University.
Favorite Hockey Team: Los Angeles Kings
Favorite Player: Anze Kopitar
College Attended/Attending: Cal Poly Pomona (attended Mt. San Antonio Community College for my Associates degree) 
Favorite Video Game: World of Warcraft
Favorite Song: Alter Bridge's Blackbird
Favorite Band: Alter Bridge
Favorite Movie: Ocean's 11 (all three movies in the trilogy I liked a good amount)
Favorite Food: Sushi
Favorite TV Show: Don't watch TV nowadays and I don't rate the shows I've liked in the past on a high level nowadays to give an honest answer.
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Sadly, none. In all the Kings games I've been to, I had to piggyback wearing a jersey from either my sister's or my brother-in-law. Also, I didn't go as much hockey games as I liked in my college years to justify buying a jersey. Wanted to break that trend this year and wanted to go more games to justify buying a jersey, but Covid happened.......


----------



## Mischa

Name: N/A
Age: 28
Sex: F
Hometown: Western PA
Current Location: Western PA
Nationality: American
Height: 5'8
Weight: Nope
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Green
Mode of Transportation: Car
Job: None
Favorite Hockey Team: Pens
Favorite Player: Idk
College Attended/Attending: Why would I tell you that?
Favorite Video Game: We Know the Devil
Favorite Song: Francis Forever by Mitski
Favorite Band: Japanese Breakfast
Favorite Movie: 500 Days of Summer
Favorite Food: Artichokes
Favorite TV Show: She-Ra and the Princesses of Power
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Crosby, Fleury, McDavid Otters T-Shirt


----------



## Peggy

Hey @TrollStomper. I can't call someone a fake ass, but they can falsely accuse me of killing people? Good to know where you guys draw the line on this site


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Peggy said:


> Hey @TrollStomper. I can't call someone a fake ass, but they can falsely accuse me of killing people? Good to know where you guys draw the line on this site



the person you need to tag is @irunthepeg

TrollStomper is a robot


----------



## Mischa

this is odd


----------



## irunthepeg

Peggy said:


> Hey @TrollStomper. I can't call someone a fake ass, but they can falsely accuse me of killing people? Good to know where you guys draw the line on this site



hey lol welcome peggy


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Mischa said:


> this is odd
> View attachment 382287



that's because you follow the thread!


----------



## Peggy

irunthepeg said:


> hey lol welcome peggy




I unno where else to post this crap. Modders have their messages blocked so their authority can't be questioned 

But thanks! Lol


----------



## Mischa

Zaide said:


> that's because you follow the thread!



Why do i follow the theead?


----------



## Pip

Hello online pals, it's me! Pip!


----------



## tha shape

I am The Shape. I have come and gone many times over the years.

Hello, againe.


----------



## daveskirtun

*Name: Dave
Age: 32
Sex: M
Hometown: Somewhere in Jersey
Current Location: Somewhere in Jersey
Nationality: American
Height: 5' 9"
Weight: 180
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Greem
Mode of Transportation: Heely's
Job: Chef
Favorite Hockey Team: Devils
Favorite Player: Nikita Gusev
College Attended/Attending: Union
Favorite Video Game: Bioshock
Favorite Song: Sound and Vision
Favorite Band: The Talking Heads
Favorite Movie: Dawn of the Dead
Favorite Food: Chicken Vindaloo
Favorite TV Show: Twin Peaks
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: too many to list*


----------



## TheHockeyDude

*Name: Anthony
Age: 42
Sex: Male
Hometown: Woodside, NY
Current Location: Huntington, NY
Nationality: American, Italian, Russian
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 200
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: Nissan Rogue
Job: Covid Unemployed
Favorite Hockey Team: Philadelphia Flyers
Favorite Player: Carey Price
College Attended/Attending: Iona
Favorite Video Game: Guitar Hero/Rock Band
Favorite Song: this is a list that is too long to produce
Favorite Band: A Day To Remember
Favorite Movie: The Crow
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: The Following
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: IDK*


----------



## Bellefour20

*Name: Mackenzie
Age: 20
Sex: Female
Hometown: Fergus, ON
Current Location: Sunshine Coast, BC
Nationality: Canadian.
Height: 5'2"
Weight: 120
Hair Colour: Like a mood ring.
Eye Colour: Brown
Mode of Transportation: Nissan Hardbody 4x4, ferry, water taxi.
Job: Hot tub/pool maintenance.
Favourite Hockey Team: Leafs
Favourite Player: Mats Sundin
College Attended/Attending: Vancouver Island University
Favourite Video Game: Minecraft
Favorite Song: Eple
Favourite Band: Royksopp
Favourite Movie: Scott Pilgrim vs the World
Favourite Food: mom's spaghetti
Favourite TV Show: none really stand out. 
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: I need to replace my Phaneuf when ever I can afford to. *


----------



## pyrokin

*Name: Rebekah
Age: 27
Sex: 
Hometown:
Current Location:
Nationality:
Height:
Weight: Chubby
Hair Color: Red - Brown 
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: Two legs Fuelled by Grilled Cheese sandwiches, Supercharged by Bananas.
Job: Unemployed - Disabled
Favorite Hockey Team: NJ Devils 
Favorite Player: Mackenzie Blackwood - Martin Brodeur 
College Attended/Attending: 
Favorite Video Game: 
Favorite Song: 
Favorite Band: Graffiti6 
Favorite Movie: Space Jam
Favorite Food: Curry
Favorite TV Show: Ducktales Reboot
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: NJ Devils Hoodie, More Incoming *


----------



## SJSharksfan39

I might have done the first version, I don't think I did this one.

*Name: *Prefer not to answer
*Age: *36
*Sex: *Male
*Hometown: *San Mateo, CA
*Current Location: *Mountain View, CA
*Nationality: *White
*Height: *6 inches
*Weight: *220 (Maybe higher, I haven't weighed myself since the pandemic started)
*Hair Color: *Brown
*Eye Color: *Brown
*Mode of Transportation: *Car
*Job: *Stock Trader/Investor
*Favorite Hockey Team: *San Jose Sharks
*Favorite Player: *Past: Owen Nolan. Present: Johnathan Heuberdeau
*College Attended/Attending: *Attended CSU East Bay up to 2008
*Favorite Video Game: *Super Mario 3 (I haven't played Video Games since the 90s)
*Favorite Song: *Grey by Cody Jinks
*Favorite Band: *Turnpike Troubadours
*Favorite Movie: *Star Trek 6: The Undiscovered Country
*Favorite Food: *Spaghetti
*Favorite TV Show: *Star Trek: TNG
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *None


----------



## PanthersPens62

*Name: * Joel
*Age: *58
*Sex: *Male
*Hometown: *Pittsburgh, PA
*Current Location: *Miami, Fl
*Nationality: *White
*Height: *6 feet; 4 inches
*Weight: *240 (Maybe higher, I haven't weighed myself since the pandemic started)
*Hair Color: *Brown
*Eye Color: *Brown
*Mode of Transportation: *My legs/Public Transportation
*Job: *Customer Service for a cruise line
*Favorite Hockey Team: *Florida Panthers/Pittsburgh Pens
*Favorite Player: *Sid Crosby/Jonathan Huberdeau/Chris Driedger
*College Attended/Attending: *The Iconic U
*Favorite Video Game: *PacMan
*Favorite Song: *Have many, but all from the mid 70's - early 80's
*Favorite Band: *See above
*Favorite Movie: *Blind Side
*Favorite Food: *Brisket/Prime Rib
*Favorite TV Show: *The Conners/Morning Joe/CNN Tonight w/D. Lemon
*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: *None


----------



## Pip

Pip said:


> Hello online pals, it's me! Pip!




Hi Pip!


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Pip said:


> Hi Pip!



Did you really quote yourself


----------



## Pip

Zaide said:


> Did you really quote yourself




ehat


----------



## Tarantula

Zaide said:


> Did you really quote yourself




Family get togethers must be fun at that house...


----------



## 67 others

what's the discord? I changed phones and forgot my old pass


----------



## A838

*Name: 
Age:28
Sex:Fluid
Hometownenver
Current Locationenver
Nationality:French American
Height:6'2
Weight:200
Hair Color:brown
Eye Color:green
Mode of Transportation:bike
Job:auditor
Favorite Hockey Team:SJS
Favorite Player:Vlasic (yeah, yeah)
College Attended/Attending:SAIC Chicago
Favorite Video Game:Shenzhen I/O
Favorite Song:Milk Lizard
Favorite Band:Meshuggah
Favorite Movie:81/2
Favorite Food:Mango
Favorite TV Show:The Wire
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Cheechoo Sharks, Nabokov Sharks, Pavelski Sharks, Barkov Panthers*


----------



## Pasha71

*Name: Pasha
Age: 50
Sex: M
Hometown: Minsk, Belarus (then USSR) 
Current Location: St Louis, Missouri, USA
Nationality: American
Height: 5'11''
Weight: 170
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Gray
Mode of Transportation: Car (Kia Rio 2010) 
Job: Computer Programmer
Favorite Hockey Team: St Louis Blues
Favorite Player: Al MacInnis
College Attended/Attending: University of Missouri - St Louis (graduated in 1992) 
Favorite Video Game: Game of Thrones
Favorite Song: can't really pick just one
Favorite Band: Leningrad (Russian)
Favorite Movie: An Office Romance (Soviet from mid-70s)
Favorite Food: loaded cheese fries
Favorite TV Show: Breaking Bad, South Park, The Big Bang Theory
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: St Louis Blues, Latvia, Russia*


----------



## AlaskaJet

Hey all! Any of you Jets fans or expat Manitobans living in the Puget Sound area?
Jets game with Kraken in December?


----------



## AceKing21

*Name: Michael *​*Age: 48*​*Sex: Male*​*Hometown: Central, NY*​*Current Location: Central, NY*​*Nationality: Italian, Lebanese *​*Height: 5'10"*​*Weight: 195*​*Hair Color: Dark*​*Eye Color: Hazel*​*Mode of Transportation: Nissan Maxima SV*​*Job: Retired Casino Manager, now Director of Cyber Security *​*Favorite Hockey Team: New York Rangers*​*Favorite Player: Igor Shesterkin*​*College Attended: Community College*​*Favorite Video Game: Diablo III, Diablo Immortal*​*Favorite Song: Tough question *​*Favorite Band: Metallica *​*Favorite Movie: Star Wars, Avengers*​*Favorite Food: Pizza*​*Favorite TV Show: Sons of Anarchy, Game of Thrones, House of the Dragon*​*Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: (3) John Vanbiesbrouck, Artemi Panarin, Igor Shesterkin*​


----------



## Kuroi

Name: Giovanni
Age: 27
Sex: Dood
Hometown: None
Current Location:
Nationality: Murrican
Height:
Weight: Slim
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Brown
Mode of Transportation: Willpower
Job: IT
Favorite Hockey Team: Sharks, Canes
Favorite Player: Mackenzie Blackwood - Martin Brodeur 
College Attended/Attending: 
Favorite Video Game: 
Favorite Song: 
Favorite Band: Graffiti6 
Favorite Movie: The Protector - Ong Bak
Favorite Food: Thai/Japanese
Favorite TV Show: 
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: 

Sup guys just a casual hockey fan. Been watching since 2014/15. Moved around a lot so don't have a 'team' per se. But support the Canes since living in NC and started with the Avs & Sharks. 

Im Pro warm warm weather teams. Anti-O6 (except Bruins). Most hated teams are Canadians, Leafs and Kings. Two of those relive the glory days in 2021 and obsess over ancient rings when the league wasn't as competitive. The last is in L.A.


----------



## Sidney Lumet

*Name: Greg
Age: 28
Sex: Male
Hometown: Pittsburgh, PA
Current Location: St. Louis, MO
Nationality: American
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 180
Hair Color: Blonde
Eye Color: Blue
Mode of Transportation: Ford Bronco
Job: Nurse
Favorite Hockey Team: St. Louis Blues
Favorite Player: Vladimir Tarasenko
College Attended: Community College
Favorite Video Game: Call of Duty
Favorite Song: Ghetto Gospel, Tupac Shakur
Favorite Band: Guns N' Roses
Favorite Movie: Stalker, Seventh Seal
Favorite Food: Soup
Favorite TV Show: The Wire
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: (4) Vladimir Tarasenko, Ryan O'Reilly, Wayne Gretzky, David Perron*


----------



## Don Cherry

Hey all! Just joined here today and this is my first posting.


----------



## kwichang

*Name: Gary
Age: 64
Sex: M
Hometown: Detroit
Current Location: California
Nationality: US
Height: Too short
Weight: Too light
Hair Color: What hair? LOL
Eye Color:
Mode of Transportation: Subaru
Job: Retired  
Favorite Hockey Team: Habs
Favorite Player: Cale Makar
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: CCM Practice jerseys

Imagine the odds Don Cherry would post right before me!!*


----------



## Mantis

Whats everyone working with?


----------



## Dellbeam

Hi, I'm Dellbeam, otherwise known as Dellfan on certain platforms. My Discord account has been hacked about 6 days ago, so I might be staying here until I could get a response from the platform on the fate of my account. I'm just hoping that I would get my original account back because I can't really make another account with my other one being connected towards my phone number (where Discord doesn't allow you to use the same phone number on multiple accounts), my personal server, and my Nitro subscription that I've been paying for since 2018. It's really annoying how Discord doesn't let you use another account that easily since their business practices are somewhat shady, especially when it's coming from someone who absolutely loves the platform. So I might be staying here until further notice from Discord themselves.


----------



## The Crypto Guy

Dellbeam said:


> Hi, I'm Dellbeam, otherwise known as Dellfan on certain platforms. My Discord account has been hacked about 6 days ago, so I might be staying here until I could get a response from the platform on the fate of my account. I'm just hoping that I would get my original account back because I can't really make another account with my other one being connected towards my phone number (where Discord doesn't allow you to use the same phone number on multiple accounts), my personal server, and my Nitro subscription that I've been paying for since 2018. It's really annoying how Discord doesn't let you use another account that easily since their business practices are somewhat shady, especially when it's coming from someone who absolutely loves the platform. So I might be staying here until further notice from Discord themselves.



Please leave.


----------



## Dellbeam

The Crypto Guy said:


> Please leave.



Bruh, what the hell did I even do? I mean, I don't really go here as much anymore since I got my Discord account back. I don't even know who you are.


----------



## The Crypto Guy

Dellbeam said:


> Bruh, what the hell did I even do? I mean, I don't really go here as much anymore since I got my Discord account back. I don't even know who you are.



Do not EVER address me again and i AINT your BRUH.


----------



## PanthersPens62

Dellbeam said:


> Bruh, what the hell did I even do? I mean, I don't really go here as much anymore since I got my Discord account back. I don't even know who you are.



Just ignore him. You are welcome here anytime.


----------



## RayP

@Vanford Croix


----------



## Kennedys

There's not much to know about people now other than do you like trans people or do you care if your government ruin your country intentionally. If it's yes and no you're alright and that's all we need to know


----------



## Dellbeam

PanthersPens62 said:


> Just ignore him. You are welcome here anytime.



Okay, thank you for the message.


----------



## newfiejesus

my name is newfiejesus.

I tend bar, and I listen.


----------



## Slats432

*Name: George
Age: 53
Sex: M
Hometown: Kenora, ON
Nationality: Canadian
Height: 6 ’0”
Weight: 182lbs
Hair Color: Dark with shades of grey
Eye Color: Hazel
Mode of Transportation: F150
Job: General Manager
Favorite Hockey Team: Oilers
College Attended: Kings College
Favorite Video Game: NHL
Favorite Song: Changes over the years (Today it is Light Year by Adam Melchor)
Favorite Band: Rush, Genesis, Scorpions, Van Halen
Favorite Movie: Highlander
Favorite Food: Bacon and Eggs, with Pancakes.
Favorite TV Show: Billions
Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Crosby (Team Canada), Hall (Oilers), Pronger (Oilers), Draisaitl, Toews (Blackhaws), Paul Henderson (Canada 72), Eberle (Oilers)
Why did I join HF?: Been here since before these boards were remodeled. Joined in 2000 to figure out who I should take 1st overall in the 2001 NHL Draft in fantasy, Spezza or Kovalchuk (I did take Kovalchuk).*


----------



## mattihp

Slats432 said:


> *Name: George
> Age: 53
> Sex: M
> Hometown: Kenora, ON
> Nationality: Canadian
> Height: 6 ’0”
> Weight: 182lbs
> Hair Color: Dark with shades of grey
> Eye Color: Hazel
> Mode of Transportation: F150
> Job: General Manager
> Favorite Hockey Team: Oilers
> College Attended: Kings College
> Favorite Video Game: NHL
> Favorite Song: Changes over the years (Today it is Light Year by Adam Melchor)
> Favorite Band: Rush, Genesis, Scorpions, Van Halen
> Favorite Movie: Highlander
> Favorite Food: Bacon and Eggs, with Pancakes.
> Favorite TV Show: Billions
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Crosby (Team Canada), Hall (Oilers), Pronger (Oilers), Draisaitl, Toews (Blackhaws), Paul Henderson (Canada 72), Eberle (Oilers)*



You seen the 4k Highlander yet?


----------



## Slats432

mattihp said:


> You seen the 4k Highlander yet?



Just looked it up and it is supposed to be released in December in 4K UHD. Should be cool to see the remastered movie.


----------



## ILikeYouDoYouLikeMe

Mantis said:


> Whats everyone working with?




I think 6 inches ... my lady says otherwise. We were supposed to do an official measurement last week but kid, no nights off didnt allow it.

Which was a good thing as I just recently got some blue chew pills and want to take some PED prior to the official measuring.


----------



## CleverContrarian

Pip said:


> Hello!
> 
> Name: Linden
> Age: 19
> Sex: Male
> Hometown: Langley, BC
> Current Location: Same
> Nationality: CDN
> Height: 6 foot 1 (wrote 6'2" last time for some stupid reason)
> Weight: 197lbs
> Hair Color: Blond
> Eye Color: Blue
> Mode of Transportation: Car
> Job: Escort
> Favorite Hockey Team: Canucks
> Favorite Player: Grioux
> College Attended/Attending: SFU
> Favorite Video Game: Age of Empires II
> Favorite Song: dunno
> Favorite Band: dunno
> Favorite Movie: dunno
> Favorite Food: Sushi
> Favorite TV Show: HIMYM
> Hockey Jerseys In Wardrobe: Gioux, Rypien, Linden, and Green



Do you still play AOE 2?


----------

